#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-30
<rye> hi, re: bug #977922  - now when I switch dash from fullscreen to normal, the background of everything but dash becomes black
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 977922 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "[regression] Blurred view of the current workspace is shifted down when unity dash is in fullscreen mode" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977922
<rye> here's what I am talking about - http://ubuntuone.com/56gFFqC5zESWKcwbKt7K0a
<rye> thomi: morning, do you happen to know if andyrock is going to be here today? I can't find him in directory for some reason :-/
<rye> or evening :)
<mhr3> thomi, ping?
<Guest35537> hi
<sbte> kamstrup, hi, did the LauncherEntry DBus api change in 12.04?
<kamstrup> sbte: nope
<sbte> kamstrup, because there are some apps that don't show the count thingy anymore
<sbte> any idea what could have caused that?
<kamstrup> sbte: in both u3d and u2d?
<kamstrup> and which apps?
<sbte> kamstrup, didn't test 2d
<sbte> and emesene and xchat at least
<kamstrup> sbte: can you ping me?
<sbte> kamstrup, when?
<kamstrup> sbte: now was fine :-)
<kamstrup> sbte: just wanted to check xchat-gnome
<kamstrup> count definitely works there
<kamstrup> as just observed :-)
<kamstrup> sbte: is it xchat sans the -gnome that you mean?
<sbte> kamstrup, yes, and with xchat-indicator
<sbte> it worked fine in 11.10. Same for emesene
<kamstrup> sbte: xchat+indicator definitely works here on 12.04, have you double checked that the update didn't disable the plugin or something?
<sbte> kamstrup, xchat also sits in the messaging menu, so...
<kamstrup> sbte: for emesene it's more odd, you're using a custom protocol impl right?
<sbte> kamstrup, yes
<sbte> thought we're working hard on porting emesene to gi
<kamstrup> mhr3: ^^ any idea what gives?
<sbte> it's just that gobject is too buggy
<sbte> kamstrup, maybe I'm missing some dependency, but I would find that odd, because I did a fresh install
<mhr3> xchat works fine here as well
<mhr3> so does thunderbird
<sbte> mhr3, thunderbird works fine for me too
<mhr3> ie no signs of us breaking it without us knowing :)
<kamstrup> sbte: have you looked at dbus-monitor and asserted that the correct messages are being send by emesene?
<mhr3> sbte, i'd say xchat's config is a bit flaky i had it once "forget" that it should be using ssl...
<sbte> kamstrup, well, if the api didn't change and emesene worked in 11.10, then I assumed it should work in 12.04 too
<sbte> kamstrup, dbus-monitor doesn't seem emesene send anything
<mhr3> that would be the problem
<sbte> I tried this
<sbte> dbus-send --session --print-reply --reply-timeout=2000 --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.DBus /org/freedesktop/DBus org.freedesktop.DBus.ListNames | grep Unity
<sbte> but that doesn't list the LauncherEntry stuff either
<sbte> oh, I was still running an emesene version without unity support leftover from the gtk3 testing
<sbte> let's see dbus-monitor again
<sbte> mhr3, kamstrup now it does see it send something
<sbte> signal sender=:1.226 -> dest=(null destination) serial=20 path=/; interface=com.canonical.Unity.LauncherEntry; member=Update
<sbte>    string "application://emesene.desktop"
<sbte>    array [
<sbte>       dict entry(
<sbte>          string "count"
<sbte>          variant             int64 1
<sbte>       )
<sbte>       dict entry(
<sbte>          string "urgent"
<sbte>          variant             boolean true
<sbte>       )
<sbte>       dict entry(
<sbte>          string "count-visible"
<sbte>          variant             boolean true
<sbte>       )
<sbte>    ]
<mhr3> sbte, i see two possibilities - the desktop id doesn't match, or you close the :1.226 dbus connection
<sbte> mhr3, since it doesn't work for xchat either, isn't it just that I miss some package?
<mhr3> sbte, dbus-send --session --print-reply --reply-timeout=2000 --type=method_call --dest=org.ayatana.bamf /org/ayatana/bamf/matcher org.ayatana.bamf.matcher.RunningApplicationsDesktopFiles
<sbte> mhr3, string "/usr/share/app-install/desktop/emesene:emesene.desktop"
<sbte> same for xchat string "/usr/share/app-install/desktop/xchat:xchat.desktop"
<mhr3> Trevinho, how can that happen? ^^
<Trevinho> sbte, mhr3: weird....
<Trevinho> sbte: locate emesene.desktop what gives you out?
<mhr3> sbte, and what's your XDG_DATA_DIRS?
<Trevinho> mhr3: ok
<Trevinho> I found
<sbte> wait, I have an idea
<Trevinho> sbte: you're using this desktop: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<sbte> I think I didn't remove the icons after the software center added them to the launcher
<Trevinho> sbte: yes that's the issue
<sbte> ok good
<Trevinho> basically the sw center uses that .desktop file...
<mhr3> Trevinho, so SC gives us bad desktop file path?
<Trevinho> so... We have two ways. or we make the bamflaunchericon to update, once installed
<mhr3> that's pretty bad
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes
<Trevinho> mhr3: it has not the real desktop yet
<Trevinho> so... that happens
<Trevinho> mhr3: we should update the .desktop file...
<mhr3> Trevinho, i remember there being a signal when the install finishes, perhaps just hook into that and change it at that point?
<Trevinho> mhr3: also we can make the remotelaunchericon to match also these desktop... (it's a workaround btw)
 * mhr3 doesn't like workarounds :)
<mhr3> sbte, could you open a bug with these findings?
<sbte> mhr3, sure
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes... me too.. but all the fixes are workarounds at this point.. since we'd need to use the bamf matcher and then find the application with the default .desktop file... and I don't like it too much
<sbte> mhr3, agains what?
<Trevinho> sbte: once you've opened it, ping me... I'll assign it to me..
<mhr3> sbte, unity for now
<sbte> mhr3, good, I have a bookmark for that :P
<Trevinho> yes.. bamf is not the bad guy here.. :)
<mhr3> Trevinho, that will happen more often once it has proper tests ;)
<Trevinho> mhr3: yeah... I know, but we already made it a lot nicer in the last cycles..
<mhr3> Trevinho, sure, i'm just nagging :)
<Trevinho> :)
<sbte> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/991926
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 991926 in unity "The software center places bad .desktop files in the launcher" [Undecided,New]
<sbte> mhr3, Trevinho thanks for looking into this ;)
<guest90> what is it called that switches apps with alt-tab ?
<guest90> I want to know if it has any settings. It's too big, visual switch feedback is poor...
<Daekdroom> What do you mean by visual switch feedback?
<guest90> I don't feel the necessary feedback as I press tab. Unselected app icons are too prominent, the current one does not visually step forward as much as I'd expected...
<guest90> the whole thing almost covers full width on my laptop, that's too much. I don't need to watch some animation fullscreen. I just want to switch apps.
<guest90> the highlight on current app is not enough on that scale. others are still too colorful, and too big.
<bcisco> unity sucks. you need to drop the project and go back to gnome ot KDE.
<belak> I've been having issues assigning the keybind Super-Shift-Right to anything... I checked in xev and when I hold down Super and Shift, the Right key doesn't show up... but it does in all other instances
<rye> hello, may I poke andyrock about bug #977922, here's what I see when maximizing and then minimizing dash- http://ubuntuone.com/56gFFqC5zESWKcwbKt7K0a
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 977922 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "[regression] Blurred view of the current workspace is shifted down when unity dash is in fullscreen mode" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/977922
<Trevinho> rye: that's another issue...
<Trevinho> rye: it was present before too :(
<Trevinho> rye: I don't know if there's already a report about that, but I noticed since the background blurring change... Try to poke racarr about that ;)
<rye> Trevinho: uhm, i haven't experienced this since november on precise...
<rye> racarr: hello, I am poking you because of this - http://ubuntuone.com/56gFFqC5zESWKcwbKt7K0a - noticed after updating to propose (not present in current unity in precise)
<Trevinho> rye: here it has always happened switching from restored to maximized dash... Generally it only happens for few ms...
<rye> Trevinho: I have to disagree since I've done multiple restore/maximize cycles when filing the original blurring report
<Trevinho> rye: well... it didn't work for me... :)
<rye> downgrading unity, will see what happens
<rye> Trevinho: veerry interesting, see it now for a fraction with unity downgraded... checking for other unity components
<Guest79689> hi all
<Guest79689> Has anyone found an easy way of installing the new ubuntu without the dammed unity desktop?  I need it to be gnome as usual, which is ther point of ubuntu isn't it?
<Daekdroom> Guest79689, try #ubuntu
<Guest79689> People are going to know more about unity here, aren't they?
<Daekdroom> Yeah. But your question is not quite about Unity, and more of a general Ubuntu question.
<Daekdroom> and #ubuntu has many more people looking at the channel, therefore higher chances you'll get an answer.
<Guest79689> ok, fair enough. thanks
<andyrock> rye, it's a different issue
<rye> andyrock: ok, do you happen to know the bug #? because now it is really apparent
 * rye hopes that's the right word
<andyrock> rye, not sure there is already a lp bug about it
 * rye tries to come up with a description
<racarr> rye: Hi. Sorry for late response. Busy in meetings all day. I think this is actually related to a change that landed right after the blur rendering change...if there's some more indication that this introduced it though I will try and take a second look soon to see if that could have caused it
<racarr> Don't actively work on unity/nux so haven't been tracking it
<rye> racarr: do you happen to know what component is it? I downgraded unity and nux and found the millisecond appearance of that border (which is still something I don't believe i have experienced earlier)
 * rye recalls he has another laptop
<racarr> rye: No, sorry. my guess would be it's in Nux...it would be difficult to bisect the change for nux v. unity though because of API breaks so someone will just have
<racarr> to dig through the code
<jkd> Hi, are any developers around? I'm looking for a bit of help regarding moving the launcher to the right side.
<jkd> I added this to Launcher::Resize    new_geometry.x = geo.x + geo.width - width
<jkd> That moves the launcher to the right edge, but Compiz seems to think the workarea is to the right of the launcher (ie zero size), and window maximization gets messed up. Any insight into how to resolve this would be super helpful! :)
<aleprovencio> hello guys, is there any workaround to make c-m behave as enter in unity, as seen in emacs gtk-key-theme?
<bschaefer> thomi, heey, just tested something...and got some interesting results...with the ibus test
<thomi> bschaefer: ? cool!
<bschaefer> those anthy test are failing because ctrl+space isn't working. I thought that since the Anthy test run first that could be the problem
<bschaefer> buut
<bschaefer> I commented them out and all the test pass (pretty much)
<thomi> that's very odd
<bschaefer> so the problem seems to be specific to the anthy test...
<bschaefer> but the anthy engine is active haha
<bschaefer> I added a logger to print that
<thomi> bschaefer: OK. Have you pushed your changes to the debug branch on LP?
<bschaefer> thomi, I just removed the test that commented out the anthy ones
<thomi> cool, OK. I doubt I'll get a chance to look at them today - I need to pack my bags before I get picked up for the airport
<bschaefer> so it is back to normal, I also tried to shorten the key press timer to fix those other failures but that didn't help that much
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah no worries, just wanted to update you on it!
<bschaefer> Ill be working on that and Ill also dig into that crash you got with the AP test
<thomi> thanks!
<bschaefer> thomi, do you know where it crashed at?
<thomi> no idea :(
<thomi> I onl;y noticed right at the end of the day
<bschaefer> alright, no worries I have time :)
<bschaefer> Ill see if I can find it and Ill post a gdb backtrace
<bschaefer> or Ill just reply to that email
<thomi> cheers
<bschaefer> have a good packing/traveling trip! Enjoy the west coast :)
<jkd> How can I debug unity/nux with gdb?
<bschaefer> jkd, the easiest way is to go to a tty and type "unity --advanced-debug"
<jkd> bschaefer: thanks!
<bschaefer> no problem!
<jkd> way better than printf debugging ;)
<bschaefer> haha  I still use printf!
<jeffrash> What happened to the Dodge feature?
<thomi> jeffrash: It was removed a while ago in the precise cycle. It didn't test well with new users.
<malin> jeffrash: I think there is a way to get it back here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<aleprovencio> hello guys, is there any workaround to make c-m behave as enter in unity, as seen in emacs gtk-key-theme?
<jkd> aleprovencio: Does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<aleprovencio> jkd, yes, but this way i cannot have c-m mapped to anything else but enter throughout the system, and not just unity :/ maybe this is my only resort?
<jkd> Sorry, not sure. :)
<jkd> Is Nux only used by Unity currently?
<penguiin> hey all
<penguiin> anyone know much about customising unity?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-01
<jeffrash> Users can't click on icons either are you going to remove them?
<jkd> I found a bug in Nux: NuxGraphics/XInputWindow.cpp, XInputWindow::GetStrutsData
<jkd>          /* right */
<jkd> -        data[1] = (screenWidth - 1) - geometry_.y;
<jkd> +        data[1] = (screenWidth - 1) - geometry_.x;
<jkd> How do I go about committing this change?
<rye> jkd: if the question is still valid, it's just creating a bug report, branching nux, making fix, proposing the merge
<rye> jkd: and yes, nux is used by unity
<rye> jkd: or you may wait for Unity people to appear here as I am from a completely different team
<Tak> is there a place to read about the hud?
<jo-erlend> is there a simple way to get the dominant colour in Unity? That is, the one that's used for dash, launcher background, etc?
<splnet> I want to customize how  an application is launched in Unity (add a flag). How do I modify the menu on the left hand side?
<drussell> splnet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<drussell> splnet: scroll to nearly half way down
<drussell> splnet: and look for the heading "For 11.10 and newer:"
<splnet> drussell: so that will create a launcher on the desktop. Does that let me modify the items on the Unity menu?
<drussell> splnet: you then drag the launcher on the desktop to the unity menu
<splnet> drussell: ok cool
<jkd> anybody around that's familiar with cairo?
<jkd> i'm wondering if there's an easy way to flip a path horizontally without writing two code paths (one normal, one flipped)
<JanC> splnet: I would suggest using the explanation at http://askubuntu.com/a/68023/935
<splnet> JanC: ok I think thats the same link
<JanC> splnet: it's on the same page yes
<JanC> but other answer
<splnet> I'm using gvim and every once in a while I run into huge redraw issues. Where the screen does not redraw. Any ideas what could cause this?
<splnet> I was assuming this was an issue with the video card driver. But now I'm not so sure
<tgm4883> Is there any way for a scope/lens to see when the application that was opened via unity is closed?
<davidcalle> tgm4883, well, you can check from the lens if the process still exists.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> davidcalle, so specifically, this is regarding the videos lens and the mythtv scope
<davidcalle> tgm4883, for example, you can trigger this check when the lens is opened.
<tgm4883> davidcalle, so what I am trying to do, is once a show has been watched, I need to mark the show as watched in mythtv
<tgm4883> I haven't fully determined how to figure out if the show was watched or not though since the video player isn't going to give me any info on that
<tgm4883> but if I can see that the video player was closed after we opened it, and if we kept some info about the recording that was playing, and if I knew how long it was open vs how long the recording was
<tgm4883> then I could mark it as recorded
<davidcalle> tgm4883, you could ask Zeitgeist. When something is being watched in Totem, it knows about it. But I don't know if Zeitgeist knows when Totem is closed.
<tgm4883> is there somewhere that shows what zeitgeist knows about the file it totem?
<tgm4883> such as progress?
<tgm4883> cause it would make way more sense if I could just mark it watched at 80%
<tgm4883> alot better than the hacked together approach I was thinking
<davidcalle> tgm4883, progress won't be available, I'm affraid.
<tgm4883> :/
<davidcalle> tgm4883, but let me check. There is a program on Launchpad that allows to see in real time what's happening in Zg.
<tgm4883> davidcalle, thanks
<gord> tgm4883, there is a plugin (installed by default, but not activated) in totem that exposes movie playing/progress information on dbus via mpris
<tgm4883> gord, that would be good to use
<tgm4883> I'm trying not to depend on a certain video player
<davidcalle> tgm4883, Zeitgeist registers Totem opened/focused and closed/unfocused, with the name of the files involved and timestamps. But that won't be enough to figure out what you need and it's Totem specific.
<tgm4883> davidcalle, yea, if I could get the user to activate that plugin (or if there was a way to activate it programatically) then I could have a checkbox in the settings UI for marking it watched
<tgm4883> and only have that work if the player is totem
<tgm4883> I'm assuming that is the "D-Bus Service" plugin
<foudfou> hi all, my app tries to catch the minimize event on different WMs by 1. catching the Unmap event, 2. checking _NET_WM_STATE_HIDDEN
<foudfou> this works well on most WMs, but on compiz (Ubuntu), the Unmap event seems not to be issued
<Donut_> Hi, I just upgraded to 12.04 and I'm pretty upset. Is there any way to get the old launcher behaviour back? On my 12" laptop it is the nicest thing to have if the launcher dodges windows but is present when there are only small windows on screen. Am I the only one who doesn't like this 'feature'
<Daekdroom> Donut_, Officially, there is no way to get that behaviour back
<Donut_> I tried this deb package from 'web upd 8', but it is not smooth enough. It's not more than a work around...
<Donut_> But thanks for the answer anyway :-)
<Donut> For anybody who is interested in getting back the 'old' launcher back: I found this great peace of work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Unity-ReplaceDodgeWindowsBehavior
<Donut> ouch... piece of work...
<Will123456> hey guys. has anyone noticed the maximise-button-wonders-off-sometimes bug?
<Will123456> i've just realised i can reproduce it
<Will123456> steps: 1. make sure the dash is maximised, then close it (not 'unmaximise' it)
<Will123456> 2. unity --replace & disown
<Will123456> 3. open dash (now maximised) and then click the unmaximise button. it should shift out of place slightly
<Will123456> it shouldn't happen again until you do unity --replace. is anyone else seeing this? i'm using an nvidia card with the binary blob
<zgreg> Will123456: I remember seeing this once
<zgreg> Will123456: the button wandered to the left, overlapping the close button
<zgreg> that is with an intel gma 950
<Will123456> zgreg: exactly, yeah
<Will123456> that's what i'm referring to
<Will123456> zgreg: i'm using unity 5.12 (enabled the proposed repository) and I can recreate it every time with those steps
<zgreg> same here
<zgreg> well, so it's probably not an issue with drivers or the like
<Will123456> zgreg: yeah, that's what i'm thinking. can you reproduce it reliably with the steps I posted? if not then it could be something specific I've got configured...
<Will123456> thanks for confirming it affects you too :) glad i'm not going mad :P
<zgreg> Will123456: I was able to reproduce it just like you said
<zgreg> it's not just the button, there's quite a bit more that looks broken
<Will123456> zgreg: what else are you seeing that looks broken?
<zgreg> the dash blur doesn't update correctly
<Will123456> zgreg: in what way? if you have moving stuff underneath it, or? i'm going to see if I can see what you're seeing
<Will123456> (you see)
<zgreg> well, it doesn't actually blur :)
<zgreg> I can post a screenshot in a moment
<zgreg> btw I can reproduce this issue with the guest account, too
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-02
<Will123456> zgreg: good thinking - we're the best bug squashing team in town
<Will123456> zgreg: on my nvidia machine the blur still works when triggering the bug
<zgreg> it looks very strange, here: http://i.imgur.com/WmzI8.png
<Will123456> yeah... that is weird. let me get a screenshot of my own screen
<zgreg> anyway, can you post a bug report? I
<zgreg> am the lazy today
<Will123456> sure thing. i'll grab the screenshot then write one up and link it here
<Will123456> looks like it's already been reported here
<Will123456> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/987674
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987674 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash maximise button changed location" [Low,Confirmed]
<Will123456> adding your screenshot would help
<zgreg> yeah, I'll do that
<Will123456> whoops, looks like i had also reported this then forgot i had done so :P
<Will123456> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/985083
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 985083 in unity "maximise dash windows control jumps out of place" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Will123456> i guess it's a duplicate
<Will123456> zgreg: i think we've got that one wrapped up
<Will123456> high five etc.
<zgreg> hehe
<Will123456> so how does the non-GLSL codepath in Nux do dash blurring?
<zgreg> it's a bit different because it's doing the blur only at 1/4 the background's resolution
<Will123456> ah right
<zgreg> there might be some more differences, not sure
<zgreg> the non-GLSL codepath in nux is a bit crap anyway
<Will123456> see i was wondering about that. i have a laptop that is fast enough to do pretty 3D stuff but chokes slightly on the blur, so I was wondering if it did an obvious optimisation like that...
<zgreg> well, the blur definitely can be improved
<zgreg> it's a rather straight-forward gaussian blur implementation and doesn't take advantage of linear sampling
<zgreg> with linear sampling the number of texture reads can be reduced
<Will123456> yeah, i've been doing shaders a lot recently and i've read about things like that
<Will123456> i looked in the unity source code and i couldn't find any obvious glsl code though. i guess i wasn't looking hard enough
<zgreg> the technique is described here: http://rastergrid.com/blog/2010/09/efficient-gaussian-blur-with-linear-sampling/
<zgreg> it's all in libnux, a separate library
<zgreg> nux is horribly inefficient overall, from what I can see
<zgreg> it does a lot of redundant opengl calls, and doesn't batch anything
<zgreg> IIRC the non-GLSL codepath does ~30 opengl calls to draw a single textured quad :D
<zgreg> and then again for the next quad, and again, and again
<zgreg> the GLSL codepath is not quite as bad, but there's still a lot of room for improvement
<Will123456> zgreg: thanks for the link!
<Will123456> it's a shame that it's inefficient. that's sort of the last thing you want for a DE :P
<Will123456> or shell or whatever :P
<zgreg> yes, I agree
<Will123456> in the glsl blurring I have in the game I'm working on, I do a horizontal blur and then a vertical one
<zgreg> basically nux sets ALL state that is required for drawing the primitive every time
<zgreg> it does a little bit of caching for texture state but that's it
<Will123456> zgreg: i suppose that makes it easier to write nux-interfacing code...? i'm forever tripping up on openGL state leakage
<zgreg> it doesn't cache any of the global state, and doesn't use a separate opengl context (I think that might be the major problem=
<Will123456> is that for things like the lenses? i'm totally unfamiliar with the codebase
<zgreg> Will123456: yes, maybe that makes it easier, but of course less efficient
<zgreg> and it really wouldn't be hard to use "nux sections", i.e. calls to save/restore opengl state only when needed
<Will123456> yeah. in my head i'm imagining a layer you could put under nux that intercepts all openGL state changes and only sends them on if they are actually different than the previous state. maybe that's easier thought about than done, though :P
<zgreg> well the problem here is that nux typically reuses compiz' opengl context (as far as I know)
<zgreg> and that context might be in some strange state, so nux sets all state again, for every primitive drawn
<Will123456> ah right, that makes sense! so you think using a different context would make things a lot more efficient?
<Will123456> what would be required to get that actually done?
<zgreg> yes and no, switching opengl contexts is expensive
<zgreg> but it would be worth a try
<zgreg> the alternative is to annotate code that calls into nux to save/restore state so it won't be needed to set state again for every primitive
<zgreg> that would allow efficient state caching
<Will123456> yeah... from my ample experience of doing openGL badly, i can appreciate why setting all the state every time would be an attractive proposition
<Will123456> if only to save headaches
<zgreg> it would be interesting to do some batching, too
<zgreg> nux already contains some functions to draw multiple textures with one call, but they are almost completely unused
<Will123456> zgreg: on what layer would you do this though? i have no idea how the lenses talk to unity/nux for drawing, but in my experience having the logic-dealing code not have to think in terms of batching things is quite nice and lovely
<zgreg> I'm only familiar with the low-level drawing code in nux
<zgreg> I'd implement explicit batching
<zgreg> e.g. draw icon and icon background (for the dock) with one call
<Will123456> zgreg: so it does icons and their backgrounds separately right now?
<zgreg> the ideal solution is much more complicated: use a texture atlas and batch as much as possible
<zgreg> Will123456: yes, IIRC, almost everything is drawn separately at the moment
<zgreg> there's this one nux function for drawing a single texture quad and it's used all over the place
<Will123456> zgreg: i'm mostly familiar with developing in java and using lwjgl/libGDX. libGDX has quite a nice sprite batching class
<zgreg> grep nux and unity for QRP_1Tex :p
<Will123456> you tell it to draw individual textures and it constructs a mesh that incorporates all of the images you specify
<zgreg> yes, that's the efficient way
<Will123456> zgreg: it'd be nice if nux had something like that, instead of the QRP thing!
<Will123456> (or rather together with)
<zgreg> sure, but that's a lot of work
<zgreg> and really, it's not THAT bad, so I think doing some smaller batches and state caching will be enough
<zgreg> the super inefficient nux/unity as of now still runs acceptably on crappy atom netbooks, after all :)
<Will123456> zgreg: sometimes you can find set ups that it doesn't like... i have an 3 ghz AMD dual core with a respectably middle of the range ATI card (open source drivers) that can't run unity beyond a slow crawl
<Will123456> it's more or less fine when you boot up, then running even a few programs slows it right down. it feels more like an awkward combination of things rather than the sort of slowdown you'd expect from just having more stuff going on
<Will123456> that's more me just moaning - but i really wish i knew what was causing the problem!
<Will123456> zgreg: if you could make one change to unity right now, what would it be?
<zgreg> small change?
<Will123456> anything you want, but yeah, if it was small?
<Will123456> i will warn you this is a hypothetical scenario :p
<Will123456> i don't have fingers in many pies
<zgreg> well I'd probably optimize blur and drawing code, since IMO performance is very critical for a desktop shell
<zgreg> it should perform well even under serious load
<Will123456> zgreg: i may be talking nonsense here, but would increasingly hardware accelerated things like web browsing make inefficient nux code more evident?
<zgreg> not sure, really...
<Will123456> zgreg: are you hacking on nux at all are you just an observer?
<zgreg> well I recently did a little hacking on it and fixed a regression
<zgreg> but nothing serious
<Will123456> hey, that's more than me :)
<zgreg> nux had this bug with messed up texture coordinates that lead to some rendering artefacts, and this was driving me mad
<zgreg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/927441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Fix released]
<zgreg> this one
<Will123456> zgreg: nice one!
<Will123456> funnily enough i never noticed that bug on my machine. i have noticed the nvidia proprietary driver 'fixing' my mistakes though, so maybe that's got something to do with it
<Will123456> i'm looking for a nice intel integrated laptop for that reason
<Will123456> (mistakes in my shader code and so on, that is - not in nux :P)
<zgreg> the bug wasn't apparent in all configurations
<zgreg> the problem was that nux tried to be extra clever and adjusted texture coordinates to make sure textures are sampled in the midpoint of texels
<zgreg> but, this extra cleverness was wrong and in fact moved the coordinate to the boundary between two texels
<zgreg> and, depending on floating poing precision, the phase of moon, etc. you either got the issue or not
<Will123456> ah right, yeah... that sounds awkward
<zgreg> turning on linear sampling instantly made the problem apparent, though
<will> zgreg: sorry about that. i wrote a shader that hardlocked my PC
<Will123456> that's probably why i shouldn't be allowed to hack on nux
<zgreg> ever used opencl/cuda?
<zgreg> it's pretty easy to crash your machine with gpgpu programs
<zgreg> GPUs aren't capable of preemptive multitasking, so if a shader program locks up, the UI locks up
<zgreg> and with opencl it's also pretty easy to corrupt GPU memory
<zgreg> it's definitely a lot of fun :D
<Will123456> zgreg: yeah, i have - but only a little bit and it was before I really 'got' doing things in the GPU-way
<Daekdroom> Isn't that going to generate a huge amount of UI issues once gpgpu becomes popular?
<Daekdroom> Or are drivers able to prevent them?
<zgreg> Daekdroom: well, drivers usually reset the GPU after a few seconds of lockup
<Will123456> Daekdroom: the nvidia proprietary drivers didn't prevent me crashing my machine just now... :(
<zgreg> sometimes that won't work well, though
<Will123456> as far as i'm concerned if a shader takes more than a few seconds to compute then the drivers should just halt everything and try and return to normalcy, but i realise it's probably 1000x times more complicated than that
<zgreg> no idea (only driver programms know, probably), but I think the problem is determing the last valid state and returning to that
<zgreg> *programmers
<Will123456> in an alternate universe there is a linux library that all applications can hook into and hand vital data and instructions to incase something terrible happens and the lastwillandtestamentlib sorts everything out for them
<Will123456> so if your program locks up, compiz greys the window out then pops up a little box saying "saving all your hard precious work" :P
<jkd> hi. i'm trying to work out how to add a new option to the launcher. I added it to LauncherOptions.h, and to unityshell.xml.in
<jkd> and LauncherOptions.cpp as well. the option shows up in ccsm now, but changing the value with the dropdown does not seem to change options()->location (in Launcher.cpp)
<jkd> does anyone know how to hook up the option to the member variable in unity::launcher::Options?
<jkd> build/generated seems to have auto-generated stuff pertaining to the options, but i haven't quite been able to figure it all out yet
<zyga> hi, I may have spotted a bug in unity 2 with radiance theme
<zyga> it seems that all the text in the panel is corrupted, as if it had a shadow that's xored with the background
<zyga> the effect is not random, if I press a menu entry to open it the style changes and the 'shadow' is no longer there
<zyga> is this a known issue? can anyone reproduce this?
<zyga> (it could be radiance bug)
<zyga> (i meant unity 2d, not unity 2)
<rye_> zyga: something that looks like something described in bug #723167 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723167 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel does not use standard GTK/Pango font rendering/antialiasing, causing fuzzy fonts" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723167
<rye_> zyga: that's where my bug report was duplicated into, but I don't see how it works properly with Ambiance and breaks with Radiance
<zyga> rye: no
<zyga> rye: pitti's screenshot looks right by my standards
<zyga> rye: what I'm observing just looks wrong
<zyga> rye: I suppose it deserves a screenshot to asses further
<Donut> can anybody tell me how I do configure the application switcher so that it switches between ALL applications/windows and not only the ones on my current workspace?
<Donut> It worked just fine in 11.10. I don't understand the philosophy behind 12.04...
<rye> Donut: ccsm - Unity - switcher - bias alt_tab to prefer windows on the current viewport
<Donut> thx
<jo-erlend> or GEdit: /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/alt_tab_bias_viewport
<jo-erlend> sorry
<jo-erlend> gconf-editor :)
<Donut> jo-erlend: thx. this should be better because I have an alternate unity installed :-)
<jo-erlend> think it's the same setting, only different GUIs.
<rye> hm, unityshell? I am not sure the settings is taken from compiz plugins in 2d, we need unity devs assistant
<rye> assistance
<jo-erlend> pardon?
<jo-erlend> nobody mentioned Unity 2D. It uses DConf.
<DebolazST> Is it possible to get unity to make the icon used to notify you of new messages blink?
<mhall119> DebolazST: the icon in the Launcher or in the notification bubble?
<mhall119> or the message indicator?
<DebolazST> The message indicator. The icon that looks like a paper envelope.
<mhall119> it can be made to change color when you  have new messages
<DebolazST> It turns blue when there's a new message available, but this is almost unnoticable.
<DebolazST> People don't see colors, they see change.
<mhall119> I think the idea was not to annoy the user over having new messages
<DebolazST> I find it annoying to miss messages for so long that the person I was talking to has logged off.
<mhall119> DebolazST: if you want to make a design proposal, read through http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/design/ to get to know the process, then send your proposal to unity-design@lists.launchpad.net
<DebolazST> It would be nice to have another message indicator that could be enabled that would behave like that.
<mhall119> You can make one if you wanted
<mhall119> DebolazST: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/common-components/#message-menu has the message menu code, you can fork that and make your changes to it, that would probably be easiest
<mhall119> or see http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ for writing a new indicator from scratch
<DebolazST> Hmm, it would probably be easiest to change the existing message indicator.
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> then you can submit a code patch with your design proposal
 * DebolazST makes a note of all this information and emails it to himself.
<DebolazST> I always found the message indicator hard to notice. I actually have to physically look up at it to see if there's a message available, which isn't something I naturally do since Unity is designed so that everything I actively do is placed on the other side of the screen.
<DebolazST> And that isn't a bad thing by itself, I find the launcher quite pleasant to work with and I love its current position. It just makes it hard to notice incoming messages.
<bschaefer> thomi, hey
<thomi> yo
<thomi> 'sup?
<thomi> we're missing you in Oakland.
<bschaefer> nothing much, trying to figure out this anthy problem haha
<bschaefer> o how nice, well it smy fault haha, forgot to apply for sponsorship :P
<bschaefer> its*
<bschaefer> how was your flight?
<DebolazST> Hmmm, I know it's the attention_cb function in indicator-messages that gets called when a notification pops up, but I'm not entirely sure what would be the best approach to making it blink.
<DebolazST> Should I use a timer of some sort, or can the svg image used itself be animated?
<DebolazST> I guess another way to ask that question is: Does Unity support SVG animations?
 * DebolazST decides to go with the timer approach.
<DebolazST> Hrmmm... I made some changes to indicator-messages, now its menu is completely empty.
<DebolazST> Do I need to do anything magical to install it properly on the system?
<DebolazST> Other than configure --prefix=/usr ?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-03
<DebolazW> Success, the code to make the message indicator blink works. :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: I wish I could +1 your reply to that dodge ML thread
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> I must say I am liking unity a lot more now I have rebuilt my laptop with an SSD and no encrypted home
<AlanBell> sooo fast
<DebolazW> mhall119: Hey, I finished implementing my notification icon change.
<mhall119> DebolazW: cool, do you have a video of it?
<gord> AlanBell, you mean unity itself is fast? or just program/system startup?
<DebolazW> No, making one didn't really occur to me. I did however read up a bit more on previous discussions on the subject of making the notification icon more noticeable, it seems that what the people rejecting the idea really want is for the app (In my case, pidgin) to make more noise with its icon on the launcher.
<DebolazW> (I did put it up in a ppa though)
<AlanBell> gord: I mean the dash searches and displaying thumbnails is faster
<AlanBell> and other stuff
<DebolazW> Although I'm not entirely sure how the launcher icon would be able to animate in order to notify me of an incoming message.
<DebolazW> As I understand it, the wiggle animation cannot be done continuously?
<mhall119> DebolazW: set the "urgent" hint on the launcher to make it shake
<mhall119> i dont know about making it continuous
<DebolazW> mhall119: But is that shake continous or just a one time thing? (I can't remember, and I don't know which app I can use to check it)
<mhall119> you can always unset it and set it again
<DebolazW> Because if it just wiggles the one time I'm not in the room, it's really not helping me notice the message when I get back.
<Daekdroom> Doesn't it stand out with a blue arrow next to the Launcher after it wiggles?
<DebolazW> Daekdroom: If it's not animated, it doesn't stand out.
<DebolazW> People notice change, not colors.
<DebolazW> Ie, colors are good indicators if the system want to communicate something to me when I'm interested in looking at it. But not if I need to receive the notification without planning to look for it.
<DebolazW> If I leave the computer and receive a message on IM while I'm gone, I want to know about it as soon as I get back, but it might not occur to me to look for it.
<DebolazW> And to be honest, I do agree with the objection made to changing notification-messages, the launcher is a much better place to make such things noticable.
 * DebolazW pokes jfi
<DebolazW> jfi: I see you've done some work in implementing a counter for the icon, but it haven't been included yet. Is anything blocking it?
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, could you poke jenkins for the ibus test? It seems to be stuck :(
<thomi> uhh, sure
<bschaefer> thanks
<splnet> I just upgraded to 12.04. I have 2 blueman applets in the upper right hand corner. How do remove one of them?
<bschaefer> anthy seems to sometimes still have the preload engine mode set to false :(, so now im testing if anthy works in GTK
<thomi> bschaefer: it's running now it seems
<bschaefer> thomi, thanks!
<thomi> ahh, hang on, it's been running since May 2nd :(
<thomi> It doesn't always want to stop when I hit the cancel button either :(
<thomi> there we go
<bschaefer> omg :(, did I cause that
<bschaefer> ?
<bschaefer> hmm
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, running now
<thomi> I need to switch rooms, and shut my laptop
<thomi> brb
<bschaefer> alright!
<splnet> Is this the right channel to ask about applets? I don't see an intuitive way to delete/add applets to unity. In my case there are 2 blueman applets.
<bschaefer> thomi, I think I broke it somehow :(, it doesn't get stuck on my local machine...
<thomi> bschaefer: nah, it's probablt jenkins. Did it die again?
<bschaefer> all I really added differently was having the ap test start "gnome-terminal"
<bschaefer> well it just hasn't finished
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, I can't look at it now, but if you poke me later I can take a peek
<bschaefer> alright cool, thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-04
<teja> hi
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-05
<malin> anyone knows why this failes to build? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files
<malin> this is the build-log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/104353734/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.unity-lens-buss_0.9.2-0~37~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<malin> tried built it through the "request build" on launchpad
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-06
<Varikonniemi> hello
<Varikonniemi> i would like to inform you that fullscreen in spring RTS does not still work in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Varikonniemi> this is definitely a unity bug, since it works on gnome3 shell flawlessly
<Varikonniemi> this is something trivial (i hope) that really gives an unpolished look for this LTS release since this is the most popular OS RTS game out there
<hyperair> for the record, i've never even heard of it.
<hyperair> it can't be all that popular then.
<hyperair> (disclaimer: i'm not a unity dev)
<Zhenech> hyperair, you were never to #debian-games then :P
<hyperair> Zhenech: nope :)
<hyperair> Zhenech: what are you doing here anywy? i thought you didn't use unity?
<Zhenech> hyperair, collecting laughs about your failures :P
<Zhenech> (I package parts of the Ayatana stuff in Debian)
<hyperair> Zhenech: oh yeah, this used to be #ayatana
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> i know you handle the indicator bits
<Zhenech> so I sometimes have to poke ted or ken, and you find them here :)
<hyperair> ah true that
<Varikonniemi> well lets put it tis way: spring rts is as popular as ubuntu unity
<Varikonniemi> and the point is: other DE:s are not doing what breaks spring rts windowed fullscreen
<Varikonniemi> but unity does
<Varikonniemi> so it should seriously be fixed, if 12.04 is thought to be called precise
<Varikonniemi> i reported this at alpha, but no-one seems to care
<English> The home page for unity.ubuntu.com has a typo
<English> Learn more on where to find us to discuss Unity and it’s implementation.
<English> should be "its implementation"
<semitones_tea> Hello, my computer takes a long time to login now than before updating to 12.04. I was wondering if that could be from unity starting up
<semitones_tea> So I went ahead and tested it with unity 2d and unity 3d
<semitones_tea> it looks like it only takes a long time right after boot
<semitones_tea> And regardless of which one I'm using, 2d or 3d, unity greeter pauses about 15 seconds before launching either one
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-29
<vemacs> Hello, I'm not a Compiz developer, or somebody who knows anything about window managers
<vemacs> But here's a bitesize bug that pisses me, as an interface designer, seriously off:
<vemacs> http://redd.it/1dax9f
<vemacs> Given that you guys probably know more than I do about this
<vemacs> And that there's a "fix" already implemented
<vemacs> I'm kind of disappointed that Ubuntu can't even approach the polish of the first rendition of OS X.
<vemacs> As a side note, not that I can do this
<vemacs> But elementary OS's inhouse libmutter-based WM has a fix for this
<vemacs> And possibly translucent window bordering to avoid background clashes, instead of the current gradient.
<vemacs> Any thoughts for making this a priority for the current development cycle?
<IReboot> vemacs: You will not find anyone in this channel until the Monday work day GST. You many find Canonical employees here and they are having the usual weekend days off.
<vemacs> IReboot: Alright, would bumping the launchpad bug help?
<vemacs> Assuming they can be "bumped".
<IReboot> No idea
<vemacs> Well, I think that non-canonical employees can still help :)
<IReboot> Probably, I have this channel open for over 14 hours and yours are the first entries.
<nik90> vemacs: one of the reason it will continue to have low priority is that in 14.04 (1 year from now) Ubuntu will use Mir and not Compiz.
<nik90> so the fix for this bug will be useless once mir is used
<nik90> meaning it is better of to see that this bug is fixed for 14.04
<vemacs> nik90: Is Mir like X, where you can run compiz off of it?
<vemacs> Or is it like Wayland, where the DS is the WM?
<ernani>  does anyone know how to disable global menu in unity?
<vemacs> ernani: sudo apt-get autoremove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt
<nik90> vemacs: You wont be able to run Compiz on Mir. Mir is more like Wayland, meaning Compiz will have too be patched to run on Wayland or Mir
<vemacs> nik90: Okay. Another semi-related bug, but this isn't Compiz-specific.
<nik90> vemacs: go ahead
<vemacs> Basically, you know the strokes around the windows?
<vemacs> Between the shadow and the border?
<vemacs> Do you see the black-to-grey gradient there?
<nik90> yeah
<vemacs> Too lazy to find a wallpaper that's light now
<vemacs> But here's the overall effect
<vemacs> http://opensas.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/my-desktop.png
<vemacs> Not my desktop, btw
<nik90> I am guessing you are referring to the shadow
<vemacs> It really clashes
<vemacs> And OS X, Windows, and I think KDE
<vemacs> Not the shadow.
<vemacs> The border.
<vemacs> Anyways, OS X, Windows, and KDE
<vemacs> Instead of having an opaque stroke
<vemacs> They use a stroke with an approximately 75% translucency with multiply blending
<vemacs> To prevent clashes between light wallpapers and light window borders.
<ernani> thanks vemacs, i'll try that.
<vemacs> Elementary OS does this for menus, but they're still working out the values for the windows.
<vemacs> And frankly, it looks really ugly. If the strokes were all-black, they would be fine.
<vemacs> But best is if they were semi-transparent.
<nik90> vemacs: not sure who generally works on that..
<vemacs> nik90: Do you think I should post a launchpad bug?
<vemacs> I would assume it's part of the theme
<vemacs> Here's the part that's annoying
<vemacs> http://cl.ly/OcYs/Image%202013-04-28%20at%206.20.23%20PM.png
<vemacs> The window looks "soft" and blurry
<vemacs> and frankly, quite ugly
<vemacs> This might be a Ambiance bug, I think.
<vemacs> It looks worse on radiance.
<vemacs> Anyways, if somebody important does come on
<vemacs> Do any of you guys mind informing them about the request?
<vemacs> It's not exactly a bug, but a stylistic change.
<nik90> I am just another community member..its best if you report a bug
<nik90> and on monday list the bug here in this room
<vemacs> Alright
<vemacs> And a fix for 13.10 would make it resemble a finished product
<vemacs> Especially since there is a (potentially unstable) fix already
<vemacs> and has been since pre-oneiric.
<nik90> ok
<vemacs> Welp, bumping onto launchpad now
<vemacs> Thanks for listing potential reasons
<vemacs> Although I hope that this won't be delayed yet again.
<dank101> hi
<yarinse> ayuda con este virus: /home/usuario/.mozilla/firefox/i1c6tz0s.default/Cache/2/74:A09D1d01
<luv> mardy: Hi, I have seen you resolved the identity signout bug on Launchpad. Thanks
<luv> it's really great to see such a quick response
<mardy> luv: thanks, you are welcome :-)
<paulliu1> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet_add-qmluitest1/+merge/158362
<mzanetti> paulliu1: approved
<paulliu1> mzanetti: thanks.
<paulliu1> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet_add-qmluitest1/+merge/158362
<dandrader> paulliu1, want me to review it?
<paulliu1> dandrader: yes.. please re-review it.
<dandrader> paulliu1: Sorry, lost the backlog (using webchat now). Could you send me that URL again
<dandrader> ?
<paulliu1> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet_add-qmluitest1/+merge/158362
<mzanetti> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/+activereviews
<cyphermox> tedg: hey. link to your code for indicator-network, if it's ready for merging? :)
<cyphermox> tedg: also, did we finally agree on whether to enable the debug or not, for the upstart job?
<tedg> cyphermox, I think we decided that it was okay, for now.  But we want something more global in the future.
<cyphermox> tedg: ok
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.13.10/+activereviews
<cyphermox> didrocks: poke. https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/gps-service/packaging-review/+merge/161486
<didrocks> cyphermox: do you mind checking with kenvandine? :)
<cyphermox> for next meeting?
<cyphermox> oh, for the merge
<cyphermox> sure :D
<kenvandine> cyphermox, ?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/gps-service/packaging-review/+merge/161486
<kenvandine> cyphermox, did you trigger a rebuild for the CI tests?
<kenvandine> i'm reviewing, but would be nice to see the CI success
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_comment/+merge/161508
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_removeUnusedFunction/+merge/161509
<tsdgeos> Mirv: have a second for me now?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: busy?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: mostly
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: anything quick?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: nope, give me a shout when you have a minute
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... could take a bit tho... have another 5 people on the list I should give a shout
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's not urgent at all :
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: in half an hour, now at the great ballroom
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what project you said i should file the qt patches merge bugs against?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src ? looks like it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah, can't assign to you, you can find it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1174589
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1174589 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Merge QColor support for Alpha values in # notation" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-30
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/gnome-control-center-unity/packaging_review/+merge/161529
<sil2100> kenvandine: and then https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/gccu_switch1/+merge/161530
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, minor nit... why not go ahead and remove the commented out build depends there?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I didn't know if it's not useful for someone upstream ;)
<sil2100> I can remove it
<kenvandine> we are upstream :)
<sil2100> huush!
<sil2100> Ok, pushed ;)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, assigned to myself
<sil2100> kenvandine: if it's all green, you can approve both of course ;p
<kenvandine> sil2100, want to return the favor? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/webcred/+merge/161215
<kenvandine> sil2100, done
<sil2100> Sure thing! Thanks ;)
<Mirv> piff, using merge requests... ;)
<Mirv> (sorry for my direct push)
<sil2100> kenvandine: commented!
<Mirv> sil2100: oh well, please review it after the merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/250
<Mirv> push, I mean
<kenvandine> sil2100, pushed :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, merged from trunk, fixed and pushed again
<kermit666> hi guys, don't know if this is the best channel for the topic I have in mind, but I'd just like to run this idea past you - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30715/
<MCR_> Hi :)
<MCR_> AlanBell, mmrazik, smspillaz, Trevinho: new Grid in action: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/745159/+attachment/3660185/+files/GridAllFunctionalityFullyFixed.mp4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745159 in Compiz "Segfault in compiz when unchecking "Snap windows back to original size" in the Grid options" [Medium,In progress]
<MCR_> everyone likes videos, no ? ;)
<MCR_> Mirv ^^
<Mirv> yes :)
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/sdk_add_needed_packages/+merge/161627
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, updating :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Launchpad is really slow here...
<Mirv> sil2100: puuuusshiiing....
<cyphermox> mpt: hey
<mpt> hi
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-cleanup-test-indicatormenuwindow/+merge/161641
<cyphermox> tedg: larsu: so, should I disable the indicators daily builds?
<dednick> JohnLea: ping
<Marlinc> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16276255/use-the-sync-menu-from-python
<tedg> cyphermox, Yes please. /cc charles
<cyphermox> ack
<tedg> That'll allow us to migrate them some without killing saucy users.
<cyphermox> yup
<sil2100> kenvandine: are you busy? Or can you approve a quick change ;)?
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/gnome-control-center-unity/switch_vcs-bzr/+merge/161663
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> didrocks, kenvandine: another thing to do - https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/remove_evemu_and_switch/+merge/161673
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_missingImport/+merge/161674
<kenvandine> sil2100, done
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<sil2100> Damn LP is slow for me, geez
<sil2100> kenvandine: poor you... another trash branch request! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/evemu/raring_switch_vcs/+merge/161680
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, done
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks again!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/702/cobertura/plugins_HudClient/volumepeakdetector_cpp/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: does that make you happy?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: maybe :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: 0 means "not covered"?
<tsdgeos> or?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it only work for the qmluitests job (not aggregated to the upstream job) and only for the last job
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, the number is the count of runs
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so it doesn't work for the "regular" unittests? i.e. the c++ ones?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I execute all tests in the qmluitests job
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: should probably rename it
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<sil2100> Mirv: ping!
<sil2100> Mirv: where are you ;) ?
<sil2100> Mirv: do you think you have time to take a look at some reviews? Those would show you more or less how a raring->head switch looks like
<sil2100> Nothing complicated
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! Are you free right now?
<sil2100> kenvandine: ah ha!
<sil2100> kenvandine: not sure where you are now, but you know what I want from you, right..? ;)
<kenvandine> of course!
<kenvandine> sil2100, link?
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-themes/packaging_review/+merge/161687
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-themes/raring_switch_vcs/+merge/161686
<sil2100> And in a moment cupstream as well
<cyphermox> sil2100: I am
<cyphermox> (free)
<cyphermox> in the desktop room
<kenvandine> sil2100, what's the status of the new autopilot package?
<thomi> kenvandine: you mean 1.3? it's in ppa:autopilot/unstable, and I'm helping people port their tests, so let me know what you need :)
<kenvandine> thomi, the source package renaming and pushing to the daily-build-next PPA
<kenvandine> sil2100 was working on it
<thomi> oh, I don't know about that, sorry :(
<kenvandine> it breaks the media and phone stacks in cups2d
<kenvandine> yeah, sil2100 knows :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ah this, I pushed it to the daily-build-ppa already
<kenvandine> thx thomi
<kenvandine> great
<sil2100> kenvandine: it should be built already, let me check
<kenvandine> i'll rerun
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Wait
<sil2100> I see a failure
<kenvandine> Missing build dependencies: python-evdev
<sil2100> Ah shit, a dep-wait, hmm
<kenvandine> :-(
<sil2100> Let me check where we can get that
<thomi> sil2100: it's in ppa:autopilot/unstable
<sil2100> thomi: is that some unofficial package? Does it have any other custom dependencies, or can I simply copy it into the daily-build-next ppa?
<thomi> sil2100: I believe that's been on the distro TODO list for a while now - who should I poke to get it released into Ubuntu? (I guess Saucy now)
<thomi> sil2100: you can just copy it.
<sil2100> thomi: awesome, we'll poke people around to get it into distro then, so I'll give you a sign when we have something
<thomi> sil2100: awesome, thanks. I'd like to know what the process is to get newer versions released, since it's a "real" upstream project
<thomi> (i.e.- not written by anyone at Canonical)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, copied the binaries, so we should have something in a moment
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: in the meantime! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-themes/raring_switch_vcs/+merge/161686 <- once the other merges are ok
<kenvandine> sil2100, why the change to debian/copyright? it looks like just a bunch of white space changes?
<kenvandine> like maybe trailing whitespace?
<kenvandine> lots of noise in the diff
<kenvandine> sil2100, for trunk that is
<sil2100> kenvandine: true true, I might revert that, wasn't sure if I should keep that or not
<sil2100> Since wrap-and-sort did it
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'll revert then
<kenvandine> ah, i have no strong opinions
<kenvandine> just adds lots of noise to the diff
<sil2100> didrocks: !
<sil2100> kenvandine: pushed the revert, since when I double-think about it, too much noise is bad anyway
<sil2100> I mean, pushing ;)
<sil2100> Since LP is still making me wait
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, could we get a re-run of the unity stack? Since it seems build failed because of some unity packages not building 'cause of the well known issue with libunity-dev and libunity9
<sil2100> didrocks: you know, the strange thing where it seems that libunity-dev is available while the same version of libunity9 is still building
<sil2100> kenvandine: pushed
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<kenvandine> sil2100, you gave me the raring branch update twice, was the second one meant to be a cups2d branch?
<sil2100> Right, wrong branch got copied
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/enable_ubuntu-themes/+merge/161700
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, np
<Mirv> sil2100: pong :)
<sil2100> Mirv: hey, you're sitting next to me! ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> sil2100: hey!
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, was in meetings :)
<sil2100> didrocks: np ;) Did you see what I wrote some time ago ^ ?
<didrocks> sil2100: let me scrollback, one sec ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: about re-running the unity stack
<didrocks> sil2100: so
<sil2100> I mean, at least only unity and unity-lens-applications
<didrocks> sil2100: for this one, the easiest is:
<sil2100> SInce those seemed to have failed
<didrocks> it's failing on powerpc, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: yea
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so the easiest is not to rebuild everything, even those for that
<didrocks> sil2100: what you can do is go the ppa
<didrocks> rebuild manually powerpc
<didrocks> once you started that
<didrocks> I'll rerun the stack and only tell "redo the tests"
<didrocks> sil2100: this will wait for those builds on powerpc to finish
<didrocks> and run the tests
<didrocks> (as I'm taking still the current state for what we uploaded)
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> sil2100: making sense?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes :)
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> sil2100: just tell me once you started the rebuild
<didrocks> so that I can do the jenkins part ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, just waiting for LP!
<didrocks> ahah :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, rebuilding now :)
<sil2100> You can re-run the jobs!
<didrocks> sil2100: doing!
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, would you have time to review that? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_fixSearchHistory/+merge/161636
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_iconThemeEnvVar/+merge/161743
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-01
<olli> mhr3, can you pls point me to the 100/smart scopes branches?
<paulliu> mterry: the network upstairs works.
<mterry> paulliu, nice!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_nullSearchHistory/+merge/161884
<kenvandine> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/autopilot-phablet/+merge/161851
<kenvandine> sil2100,  :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: approved!
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<cyphermox> Trevinho: mind if I rename the bamf/0.4 branch to something else than "trunk", and push a new "trunk" with the "trunk"series ? :)
<Trevinho> cyphermox: no, I wanted to do that actually...
<Trevinho> cyphermox: any plan to do an SRU however for that?
<cyphermox> yes
<Trevinho> cyphermox: with changes landed later in trunk that didn't make for FF?
<cyphermox> we'll land bamf in saucy that way, and then land the SRU in raring
<Trevinho> cyphermox: nice
<luv> seb128: hey, you remember we discussed apparmor confinement and securing keyring .. so ive reading the proposal and digging in a bit, it turns out it still won't support (at least initially) limitting a particular record/keyring for an application
<luv> it is going to support only "this application can access these key(ring)s", not "these key(ring)s can be accessed only by this application(s)" which would be nicer :-)
<luv> but it's a great start indeed
<seb128> luv, they planned to restore the acl stuff which was dropped by upstream as well I though, but maybe not
<seb128> luv, better to ask on #ubuntu-hardening
<seb128> luv, better to ask on #ubuntu-hardened
<seb128> that's where the security guys are
<luv> great, thanks
<cyphermox> Trevinho: can you fix the dev focus branch?
<cyphermox> for bamf
<tsdgeos> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/hud/return_true_on_toolbar_item_active/+merge/161935
<sil2100> kenvandine: are you ready for a BIG BATCH of merge requests ;)?
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's like 9 merge requests in overall :o
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/enable_misc_stack/+merge/161954 <- you can find the links to the previous 8 ones in the description
<sil2100> kenvandine: once those are reviewed, the global one can be triggered ;)
<sil2100> No haste with those!
<kenvandine> sil2100, will do
<sil2100> kenvandine: big thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: argh!
<sil2100> didrocks: UTAH issue on the cu2d-unity-head-2.2check's generic autopilot jobs!
<sil2100> didrocks: no autopilot tests were run :(
<sil2100> didrocks: but I already re-fired the powerpc builds that failed in the PPA
<didrocks> sil2100: argh :/ ok, let's hope this time, it will be fine!
<kenvandine> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/kubuntu-packaging/qtwebkit-opensource-src_dev_depends/+merge/161962
<kenvandine> Mirv, that fixes apps that build depend on qtwebkit
<kenvandine> Mirv, no rush though, i worked around it for signon-ui by adding the build depends there too
<sil2100> racarr_: ping
<Mirv> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, notify-osd failed CI
<kenvandine> sil2100, at first glance it looks like it fails because of coverity
<sil2100> kenvandine: I saw a branch for coverity somewhere there already, probably not merged though
<sil2100> kenvandine: or maybe not, it was for some other project
<tyrog> Hello, is there a stable PPA for Unity in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<tyrog> anyone?
<Mirv> sil2100: can you check/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/bamf/0.4_set_vcsbzr/+merge/161981 ?
<Mirv> sil2100: and https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/update_bamf/+merge/161982
<sil2100> Mirv: commented on the bamf one ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks :)
<mzanetti> kaleo: ping
<mzanetti> kaleo: sorry... meant katie
<mzanetti> katie: ping
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-02
<sil2100> kenvandine: also, another small one: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libunity-webapps/packaging_review
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libunity-webapps/raring_vcs_switch/+merge/161972 <- this as well!
<kenvandine> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/kubuntu-packaging/qtsensors-opensource-src_arches/+merge/162136
<fginther> didrocks, please ping me when you have a minute
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! Since I don't remember if you guys already expained that - what happened to indicators?
<cyphermox> sil2100: you mean in head?
<cyphermox> sil2100: if so, various bad things
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes, I see bamf being red there and many other jobs ;)
<cyphermox> some packages are behind because we did land them with the /raring branch; but that didn't get synced with the /trunk branch, and we are missing a saucy pbuilder for bamf, etc.
<sil2100> cyphermox: ah, ok, thanks
<cyphermox> sil2100: I'm taking care of this
<sil2100> We'll poke this probably anyway during daily
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks ;)
<cyphermox> I'll give you the details soon
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, around?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes!
<sil2100> cyphermox: can you review some branches then? Since it seems those got missed
<sil2100> cyphermox: I'll paste you the links in priv
<Mirv> kenvandine: done
<ronald_dollar> anyone have a fix for the keyboard only working on reboots? please private message me with help!
<ronald_dollar> anyone have a fix for the keyboard only working on reboots? please private message me with help!
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks for the reviews!
<kenvandine> sil2100, all redeployed except unity head and raring
<kenvandine> because they are still running
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, np, if you notice the unity jobs finish, ping me
<kenvandine> i'll try to watch them too
<sil2100> kenvandine: would be good to redeploy unity later on, since it seems to cause problems because of that right now
<sil2100> Ok
<cyphermox> sil2100: have time for some review?
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-appmenu/merge-changelog/+merge/162181
<sil2100> cyphermox: approved!
<cyphermox> robru: kenvandine: reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-messages/saucy-changes/+merge/162201
<cyphermox> robru: also https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-datetime/saucy-changes/+merge/162198
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_nux_to_100scopes/+merge/162217 <- can any of you guys review, get it merged and redeploy the experimental/100scopes stack?
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> The scopes guys asked us to add that
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<cyphermox> sil2100: kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-sound/saucy-changes/+merge/162215
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicator-sync/saucy-changes/+merge/162219
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/libappindicator/saucy-changes/+merge/162218
<cyphermox> ^ more syncing changelog between 13.04 and trunk branches ^
<sil2100> cyphermox: just love those branch names
<sil2100> Mmmm saucy changes
<cyphermox> yeah ;)
<cyphermox> brings a whole new meaning to the kernel team's SAUCE commits ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, approved and deployed
<sil2100> cyphermox: piiing!
<sil2100> cyphermox: piing!
<cyphermox> pong
<cyphermox> sil2100: and the last one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/libindicator/saucy-changes/+merge/162223
<sil2100> cyphermox: the libappindicator one after your changes finally looks sane
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<sil2100> cyphermox: all good and approved
<veebers> sil2100: I notice that the release-job failed again with that error message
<veebers> sil2100: who would you suggest we ping about that?
<sil2100> veebers: that's a good question
<sil2100> veebers: the only thing that I can think of right now is going to the QA guys and asking globally
<sil2100> I'll do that in a moment
<veebers> sil2100: awesome, thank you. I'm just in a meeting ATM
<sil2100> fginther: ping
<sil2100> fginther: I'm in the QA room actually asking about the same problem here, but maybe you know something more
<mzaza> I have followed the guid in http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/ to setup development environment and I am downloading now QTCreator to start developing for Unity Next. However the guid doesn't mention how should I get tasks/bugs from to start working on and how to submit the code.
<sil2100> fginther: all the generic jobs for autopilot on jenkins are failing because of an error with installing a kernel package
<fginther> sil2100, I know of nothing specific to this issue
<sil2100> fginther: ok, thanks, will be poking further
<sil2100> ;)
<mzaza> If I am a newbie, which is easier project to start working on. Unity or Unity Next?
<nik90> mzaza: Unity Next is the future. From Ubuntu 14.04 it will be used as default
<nik90> mzaza: so you should be looking to work on Unity Next rather than Unity. Unity Next uses QML so if you are familiar with that you can start right away
<veebers> sil2100: ChrisGagnon has seen this issue in the past:
<veebers> sil2100: <ChrisGagnon> veebers: let me give you a test, the fix is to move the distupgrade as a test case in the test suite
<veebers> <ChrisGagnon> veebers: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/openarena-benchmark-ps-intel-2500-le/configure
<veebers> sil2100: I'm not sure how this would work with us as we're not always going a dist-upgrade or we do 2 one at the start, one maybe at the end
<veebers> sil2100: that being said, I have seen this issue before, but as I mentioned it aways went away for me
<sil2100> veebers: oh, good to know - I've been at the QA guys and one of them actually ran the thing on a different machine to check what's going on
<mzaza> nik90: If I am not familiar could you point to me what should I read?
<sil2100> veebers: I wonder what's wrong then actually, since theoretically there has been a kernel update today in the morning
<sil2100> veebers: so maybe that's related?
<nik90> mzaza: I am guessing you mean not familiar with qml..well you can find qml documentation at http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-index.html
<nik90> mzaza: QML has extensive documentation, and I am sure you can find many videos, tutorials if you search for them in google
<sil2100> veebers: actually, I think it was Chris I was talking with ;)
<nik90> mzaza: that's how I am learning qml as well
<veebers> sil2100: correct me if I'm wrong. The kernel update will be in the next iso to be rolled out?
<sil2100> veebers: not sure, I just know it's in -security right now
<mzaza> nik90: I prefer reading than watching. How could I push changes I made?
<nik90> mzaza: you need to become familiar with Launchpad and bzr. These are the tools which we use for development
<mzaza> nik90: I'm still learning little about them, lost in the Ubuntu wiki pages :D
<veebers> sil2100: I'm wondering if that's why I've seen it fix itself in the past (an updated iso comes out and hence no need to do an update during install)
<mzaza> a PDF would be better though.
<nik90> mzaza: agree :)...the best way is to read, try stuff out and then come here to this irc room and ask questions if you are stuck somewhere
<nik90> mzaza: I would really recommend you start of with your own project, get acquainted with launchpad and bzr and then start on a big project like Unity next
<mzaza> nik90: Right, that would help.
<sil2100> veebers: oh, this is certainly a possibility, hm
<sil2100> didrocks: when will you be more-or-less free?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, in ~1h I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: any emergency?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I think we're resolving it ;)
<didrocks> swet ;)
<veebers> didrocks, sil2100: are you able to remind me why we have the variable dist-upgrade at the end of the preseed (for the daily-release)?
<veebers> didrocks, sil2100: not all of the jobs in the generic job have the dist-upgrade appended to the end of the preseed correct?
<fginther> robru, approved!
<robru> fginther, excellent!!
<sil2100> veebers: no idea
<veebers> sil2100: ok thanks. I think it might have something to do with the 'extra packages installed during install' check, will ask didrocks when he's back on
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/appmenu-gtk/saucy-changes/+merge/162273
<cyphermox> sil2100: ^
<cyphermox> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/appmenu-gtk/saucy-changes/+merge/162273
<fginther> mterry, do you still need this approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/cupstream2distro-config/camera-arches/+merge/161744
<mterry> fginther, ye
<mterry> yes
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-03
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping!
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you have some time for some branch and package reviews?
<sil2100> kenvandine: this time a little bit more interesting
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-gtk-module/prepare_and_add_autopilot_pkg/+merge/162282
<sil2100> kenvandine: and then https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_unity-gtk-module/+merge/162283 (but first read the description there)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<seb128> sil2100: having the python version hardcoded in the .install is a bit weird
<sil2100> seb128: oh! Right, sorry bout that
<sil2100> seb128: good catch, copy-pasted that and didn't notice
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, are you reviewing that?
<kenvandine> ok, i'll review it after sil2100 fixes the path :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: pushed ;)
<kenvandine> unity-gtk2-module (>= ${source:Version}) |
<kenvandine>          unity-gtk3-module (>= ${source:Version})
<kenvandine> sil2100, why depend on either or?
<kenvandine> shouldn't you know what version of the module you are testing?
<sil2100> kenvandine: well, yeah, but it's not that the package actually depends on a particular one, since the code is version-independent
<kenvandine> sil2100, and it depends on libautopilot-gtk,
<kenvandine> which is gtk3
<kenvandine> yeah, but one needs to be installed to test
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, hm, so maybe hmm
<sil2100> Let me check the autopilot test
<kenvandine> libautopilot-gtk depends on gtk3 and has no depends on gtk2
<kenvandine> so it might not work with the gtk2 module
<sil2100> Yes, so indeed maybe let's just only depend on the gtk3 module
<sil2100> Doesn't make sense otherwise anyway
<kenvandine> that's what i'm thinking
<sil2100> I think that makes sense ;)
<kenvandine> but i don't know anything about libautopilot-gtk
<kenvandine> :)
<sil2100> Well, not sure about libautopilot-gtk, since I had a misconception in the past that it worked for both
<sil2100> But the autopilot test for this package anyway tests gedit
<sil2100> Which is GTK3
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: updated!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/jenkins_mesa_dri/+merge/162377
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1413
<veebers> didrocks: morning :-) Remind me please if I need to apply my changes for the daily-release job to do the dist-upgrade before the tests
<veebers> didrocks: or are we happy with the current solution (which seems to be passing)
<sil2100> veebers: I'll poke him, but I think it's good the way it is now
<sil2100> veebers: anyway, thanks guys ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<veebers> sil2100: awesome cheers. (btw it was fginther that fixed it so that it works :-) )
<sil2100> fginther: thanks then! ;)
<sil2100> veebers: well, you also spent some time on this one, mostly because of my lack of knowledge of our preferences
<sil2100> fginther: ping!
<fginther> sil2100, pong pong pong
<sil2100> fginther: soo, could you show me the commit with the fix you made to get generic jobs working again (disabling the dist-upgrade) ?
<sil2100> fginther: I'm curious where those configs are and Didier also would like to take a look
<fginther> sil2100, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/unity/utah-jenkins/revision/213
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<cyphermox> didrocks: sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/disable-head-indicators/+merge/162417
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-better-people-test-name/+merge/162419
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you also disable the autopilot on autolanding?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: d'oh!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> oki
<kenvandine> thomi, autopilot-touch in daily-build-next depends on python-upa, which isn't in the daily-build-next PPA yet
<kenvandine> thomi, is anyone working on getting that in?
<sil2100> didrocks: argh
<sil2100> didrocks: I think jenkins is down again!
<sil2100> Aaaaaa!
<veebers> sil2100: for me too, I've pinged Larry and he's taking a look
<sil2100> veebers: thanks, let's hope it's nothing serious
<sil2100> Would be nice to have the jobs finishing
<tsdgeos> sil2100: here the bug we were talking the other day https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1176124
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1176124 in Unity "Some windows have decorations that are click through" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> ok, good to know i'm not the only poor guy with no jenkins access :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ah, the compiz/unity one - thanks for filling it in, will bookmark it and never visit or mention it ever again
<sil2100> ;D
 * sil2100 is such a nice guy
<tsdgeos> bregma: maybe the bug ↑↑↑ is something your team can have a look at?
<bregma> tsdgeos, we're discussing it
<tsdgeos> cool, if you need me to show it live i can move to your table :D
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/revert_addition_of_unity-gtk-module/+merge/162449
<seb128> sil2100, why are you reverting that?
<seb128> sil2100, is that an issue on our side or on the merger side?  I fail to parse "until autopilot 1.3 is not ready"
<sil2100> seb128: the thing is, right now we're introducing autopilot 1.3 which is already in our PPA, and all tests need to be re-written not to fail with autopilot 1.3
<sil2100> seb128: so, once unity-gtk-module AP tests are fixed and re-written to work under 1.3, we're reverting this one
<sil2100> seb128: yesterday it wasn't a problem, since we would just not re-deploy the unity stack and all would be good
<sil2100> But now it might be a problem since we'll be doing modifications to the unity stack related to 1.3
<sil2100> seb128: but no worries, I have it all on my scope, in my TODO list and everything
<sil2100> cyphermox:  Home of Unity and Ayatana || http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana |
<sil2100> cyphermox: wrong!
<sil2100> DAMN YOU MOUSE
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_autopilot_testing/+merge/162452
<sil2100> This one
<mzaza> To contribute to the unity next project, I have read the tutorial on unity.ubuntu.com and i did setup the environment and got the source of unity up and running. And I am now reading more about QtQML, should I just keep on reading about Qt or is there anything else I should do to be able to contribute to the project?
<tsdgeos> mzaza: if you get qml experience then you just need to pick up something small and do the first MR against the code
<tsdgeos> we'll have a look and iterate from there
<mzaza> tsdgeos: so right now i'll keep on reading more about qml
<cyphermox> thomi: ping
<cyphermox> thomi: is everything landed for autopilot 1.3?
<veebers> didrocks: ping
<veebers> didrocks: fyi here is the branch for the updated unity autopilot tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity/update-tests-for-autopilot-1.3/+merge/162176
<kenvandine> thomi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630513/
<kenvandine> thanks!
<mzanetti> racarr_: whats the cmake options to build ~robertcarr/mir/platform-api-mirserver/ ?
<greyback> mzanetti: cmake -DPLATFORM_API_IMPLEMENTATION=mirserver
<Mozy> ghxczvsdf
<tsdgeos> paulliu: the test seems to be failing sometimes in jenkins http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630602/ can you have a look?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok..
<cyphermox> thomi: poke.
<slangasek> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/compiz/lp.1159324/+merge/162491 ftw :)
<kenvandine> mterry, bug 1157732
<ubot5> bug 1157732 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[MIR] circle of friends" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157732
<kenvandine> for that MIR i was bugging you about :)
<Mirv> running unstable autopilot ppa, getting QtIntrospection complaints. probably still missing something on the device..
<thomi> Mirv: got a 1.3.x version of libautopilot-qt?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-04
<Mirv> thomi: 1.3daily13.05.03ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<thomi> Mirv: that seems legit
<thomi> Mirv: what are you trying to run?
<Mirv> I must be on the right track.. ssh:d into the nexus4, autopilot run phone_app
<Mirv> (phablet-test-run from desktop-to-nexus same result)
<Mirv> python import error on QtIntrospectionTestMixin
<thomi> Mirv: you need om26er's branch
<thomi> Mirv: which makes the tests compatible with autopilot 1.3
<thomi> Mirv: He needs to merge those into trunk ASAP, but he's on a plane, so...
<Mirv> ah, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phone-app/port_autopilot_1.3 and so on
<thomi> that sounds correct
<Mirv> good to bookmark, I can check how to port tests
<thomi> Mirv: right - there's also a porting guide in the autopilot docs, although those are not quite uploaded to unity.ubuntu.com yet, but check out /usr/share/doc/python-autopilot/
<Mirv> thomi: ok, thanks
<thomi> Mirv: any issues, let me know, although I'll be on a plane soon too
<thomi> email, I guess
<Mirv> thomi: yeah, sleep would be good, I'll investigate later
<thomi> amen
<Mirv> I started porting a bit by hand just to see what happens
<smspillaz> slangasek: see my comments on the cherry-pick MR
<smspillaz> it *might* be correct, however the unreverted bits about the staticgravity handling in placement code are not
<mzanetti> Saviq: around?
<maxb> Has something changed recently (and by recently I mean post raring release) to cause Unity to start intercepting touchpad triple-click for "open dash" ?
<maxb> I used to have it set up as a middle click, but somehow its behaviour has changed
<maxb> Bafflingly the behaviour has changed back without me doing anything right now :-/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-28
<Saviq> mhr3, hey, we should drop qtdeclarative5-dee-plugin from unity8 deps, should we not?
<mhr3> Saviq, aren't we using it anywhere?
<Saviq> mhr3, will check
<mhr3> Saviq, but yea, from my pov, it isn't needed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hud?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you know where can i find sailfish-specific qt patches?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: maybe in mer?
<mhr3> i was hoping for a link with directory listing of bunch of .patch files :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, HUD uses the C++ APIs internally, not the plugin anywhere?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. grepping for Dee does not come up with anything QML
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i have no idea tbh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but
<tsdgeos> ./Hud.qml:431:                            model: hudClient.results
<tsdgeos> ./hudclient.h:37:    DeeListModel *results() const;
<tsdgeos> we need dee, no?
<tsdgeos> ok, but maybe not the model since we don't use DeeListModel {} in qml
<tsdgeos> s/model/plugin
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah exactly, the HUD plugin exports everything itself
<pstolowski> seb128, ping
<seb128> pstolowski, hey
<pstolowski> seb128, hi! where do I find source files for translations of unity-lens-applications (trusty), for let's say - italian? i'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312401 (which I can repro with it, but not pl), seems like there is a messup in translation
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1312401 in unity-lens-applications "Filter type names incorrect after upgrade to 14.04 and results don't correspond to the selected types" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> pstolowski, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-lens-applications/+pots/unity-lens-applications/it/+translate
<pstolowski> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> pstolowski, if it timeout, try again, I had it to load after a few tries
<mhr3> not surprised that translations cause bugs if rosetta keeps timing out :P
<pstolowski> seb128, mhr3 hmm, no luck, timing out...
<seb128> lol
<seb128> pstolowski, what string are you looking for?
<seb128> pstolowski, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-lens-applications/+pots/unity-lens-applications/it/9/+translate
<seb128> that's "Games"
<seb128> pstolowski, you can also use https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-lens-applications/+pots/unity-lens-applications/it/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Games and replace the search=
<pstolowski> seb128, yeah, that url works just fine (I can browse the strings and they look fine I think), but I cannot download a .po, not entire branch with bzr
<seb128> pstolowski, why do you need a po?
<pstolowski> seb128, i'm not sure yet, just want to understand while PL locale works while IT is broken :/
<seb128> pstolowski, you can download https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-it-base/1:14.04+20140410/+build/5900514/+files/language-pack-gnome-it-base_14.04%2B20140410_all.deb
<seb128> that's what has the .mo
<seb128> you can use msgunfmt the .mo to see the content
<pstolowski> seb128, cool, thanks for the hint. yeah, i've that installed on my system and I can reproduce the problem with IT
 * greyback waves hello
 * tsdgeos waves back to greyback
<Saviq> tsdgeos, believe it or not it still conflicts... bzr is stupid :|
<Saviq> greyback, o/
 * Saviq leaves killqt51 merge for later :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?Ç¿
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we landing this for utopic?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: you there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FYI: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qtdeclarative.git;a=shortlog
<tsdgeos> paulliu: about the zooming branch, it is much better now
<tsdgeos> but it still feels a bit weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all the → lines are package renames
<paulliu> tsdgeos: what's the weird thing?
<Saviq> that we're inheriting from debian
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn debianites :D
<larsu> pete-woods: your comment makes me wonder whether we should just limit the amount of items you can put into a gmenumodel
<tsdgeos> paulliu: let me try to take a photo, probably will make it easier to show what i mean
<larsu> pete-woods: the added parameter is a gvariant list of the new items to add
<paulliu> tsdgeos: btw, I'm running unity8 on Galaxy Nexus, it is a bit slow now.
<pete-woods> larsu: ahh, okay, didn't realise, I was just thinking about all the same checks I added to HUD
<tsdgeos> paulliu: it's not about speed :)
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok
<larsu> pete-woods: but I guess if I restrict section size to something like 1000 you'll have problems with the hud? how many items do you usually have in there?
<larsu> would you be okay with any limit=?
<pete-woods> larsu: I think you're spot on with the idea of there being some sort of safety valve, though
<larsu> pete-woods: right. Normal menus will be totally fine with 1000 as a max, but will the HUD?
<pete-woods> larsu: the biggest app is Gimp, at least as far as I've discovered so far
<pete-woods> larsu: HUD is only dealing with normal menus
<pete-woods> on the phone they're even smaller
<pete-woods> like 10 entries
<larsu> pete-woods: so total amount of menu items for the whole menu bar is the max for the hud
<larsu> makes sense now that I think about it :)
<pstolowski> seb128, ok, I found where the problem is, it's in the translation file of home scope; it's also shipped with  language-pack-*-base - what should be the project to report the bug against?
<pete-woods> larsu: I'd be much happier with someone complaining their app needs a bit more space in HUD, than for someone to just blow HUD / unity-panel-service's memory usage through the roof
<seb128> pstolowski, ubuntu-translations
<pstolowski> seb128, ty
<seb128> yw
<larsu> pete-woods: I agree on the memory usage part, but what do you mean by "their app needs a bit more space in HUD"=
<larsu> ?
<pete-woods> larsu: I mean, say their menu had been truncated somehow
<pete-woods> and it only indexed the first 1000 items..
<pete-woods> something like that
<seb128> pstolowski, that bug already has a component for that, reassign the ubuntu part ot language-pack-gnome-it-base I guess
<larsu> pete-woods: cool, I'll do that than. Thanks
<larsu> *then
<pete-woods> larsu: thanks :)
<tsdgeos> paulliu: so this is the original situation http://imgur.com/txGuDoa and this after i do some zoom+pan http://imgur.com/P0NyuLo
<tsdgeos> paulliu: i don't think it makes sense i can pan "past" the image
<tsdgeos> and end up with 70% of empty space
<tsdgeos> paulliu: am i making sense?
<seb128> pstolowski, do you have specifics about what is wrong in those translations?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok. I got it.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's transitional packages in place fortunately, but we still might get bitten here and there (I already have a branch to switch unity8's deps to the new names)
<tsdgeos> good :)
 * greyback back in 5, hoping reboot solves bluetooth bugs
<pstolowski> seb128, yes, i've added it to bug report
<seb128> pstolowski, saw that, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, re bug #1210458 - it's irrelevant now I'd say
<ubot5> bug 1210458 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dash should scroll down before previewing if the previewed item is not fully on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210458
<Saviq> Cimi, it was about the "see-through" part of the preview, which we don't have any more
<Cimi> Saviq, didn't realise we don't have it anymore :)
<Cimi> yep, irrelevant
<Saviq> Cimi, already marked as such
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> interesting https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1288548
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1288548 in Unity 8 "can drag from all four edges simultaneously" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> brrr, i got some cold tonight, feeling a bit sick-ish :/
<sil2100> Trevinho: hello! I would like to ask some questions regarding LIM
<Trevinho> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> Trevinho: actually, I need to know if a bug someone reported to appmenu-qt5 is a bug in appmenu or LIM itself
<sil2100> Trevinho: so, we got this bug reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1302084
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1302084 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "Menu in the global title bar is missing after a window child in Qt5 applications" [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> Trevinho: it seems the bug only happens with LIM enabled, with global menu all works ok and the menu is correctly exported - with LIM it seems the system gets confused on where the menu should be located for Qt5 apps
<sil2100> Trevinho: I checked from my appmenu-qt5 side, and it seems we're not doing anything specific in this case - when the child window appears no re-parenting happens, there's actually no action from the appmenu
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah, I know about that, but it's not an unity issue
<Trevinho> sil2100: indicator-appmenu just doesn't give us the menus back in that case
<sil2100> Trevinho: oh?
<Trevinho> sil2100: yaeh, just try to call
<Trevinho> gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service.Desktop --object-path /com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service --method com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service.SyncOne 'libappmenu.so'
<Trevinho> after that you've opened a child iwndow
<sil2100> Trevinho: I'm a bit out-of-date in how LIM works, but is indicator-appmenu still used when LIM is enabled?
<Trevinho> sil2100: indeed
<sil2100> Trevinho: ok, so it's a known indicator-appmenu issue then - I'll try what you mentioned to double check :) THanks - do you know if we have a bug for that already?
<sil2100> (besides this one?)
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh, wait.. I've done another check now and it seems that the mnenus are there... IT's another issue then... We don't get the signal of the menus being updated, and that's probably the case, then... I was wrong about that
<Trevinho> sil2100: I checked that long time ago, and it had all the symptoms of a weird indicator issue, but it seems only partially a problem
<Trevinho> sil2100: I mean, the appmenu-qt should not, imho, expose menus for dialog windows
<sil2100> Trevinho: hmmm
<sil2100> Trevinho: from appmenu-qt side of things, it so happens that we're not actually exporting anything new - it's like, we're exporting the main menu of the parent application when it's starting and then even when the dialog window is opened, we simply do not do anything - the previous menu is left exported and no additional action is performed
<sil2100> Trevinho: is that not correct?
<sil2100> Since theoretically, the child dialog window will never have a menu of its own, so Qt5 apps expect the main menu to be still used
<Trevinho> sil2100: imho appmenu-qt should notify that menus changed anyway, and not exporting menus for child windows
<sil2100> I'll try looking if that's possible, since hm, it's Qt5 that's deciding things like that most probably
<Trevinho> I think by design dialog windows should never expose menus (unless they don't provide one)
<sil2100> Trevinho: ok, thanks for the info, I'll dig into that a bit more and poke you later if I have anything :)
<karni> mhr3: any hits what could be the reason?
<karni> SmartScopesClient.get_search_results(): Failed to retrieve search results for query 12
<karni> SSQueryObject::run(): unity::LogicException: Node does not contain a string value
<karni> mhr3: I can see the message, I just don't know what "Node" conceptually maps to in SSQueryObject
<karni> mhr3: result set seems fine to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/7351649/
<mhr3> karni, it will be json node
<karni> oh
<mhr3> so trying to read a string from the json, but can't
<mhr3> karni, perhaps missing dnd_uri?
<mhr3> not sure
<mhr3> the error msg isn't overly helpful :)
<karni> result 'uri' is there, not sure what you mean by dnd_uri. also, found this https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/optional-dnd-uri/+merge/205002
<mhr3> karni, doesn't mean the json parser finds it optional too ;)
<mhr3> of course if that's the issue, we need to fix it
<karni> mhr3: this used to work on Friday, so I think it's not that :D must be my mistake somewhere.
<karni> Ignore me for now.
<mhr3> karni, ah, hm
<karni> mhr3: ah, I was supposed to bug you about scope:// uri support ;D Although it's not as important as it was for me already. So, low prio.
<mhr3> karni, :) i want to get to that today, but doing reviews and stuff atm
<karni> kewl
<karni> besides having multiple JSON root elements, json formatter claims it's correct. what is up.
<mhr3> karni, well, the only thing that isn't string is the use_background
<karni> mhr3: it wasn't it. preparing an interesting paste for you.
<karni> mhr3: sent you PM
<karni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1313673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1313673 in unity-scopes-api "Category JSON parser expects string in render_template" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1234730 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234730 in Unity 8 "Scopes still visible with all plugins disabled" [Undecided,Triaged]
<mhr3> Cimi, invalid now
<MacSlow> Saviq, so after all https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-api/version-bump-to-0.1.3/+merge/216122 is not really needed, if the package-bump is happening with lp:~mhr3/unity-api/localized-strings
<Saviq> MacSlow, read the second sentence in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-api/version-bump-to-0.1.3/+merge/216122/comments/516349
<Saviq> or third, actually
<mhr3> Saviq, we really need to split up the shell interfaces
<mhr3> they shouldn't be in lp:unity-api
<Saviq> mhr3, it does get confusing a bit indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe they should just live with lp:unity8...
<MacSlow> Saviq, there's no unity-notifications.pc.in
<mhr3> Saviq, hm.. perhaps, didn't think where to put it
<Cimi> mhr3, still valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1263246
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1263246 in Unity 8 "[Dash] clicking on search result causes click scope to receive two activations" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> MacSlow, sorry, it's set(Version...) in include/unity/shell/notifications/CMakeLists.txt
<MacSlow> Saviq, or did you imply "unity-notifications-impl-3" with "unity-notifications.pc.in"?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it ends up as unity-notifications.pc in the package
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... I didn't know that.
<MacSlow> Saviq, on of those magic-behind-the-doors things of cMake?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, not really, we're configuring the file explicitly, only using a single template instead of per-component ones
<mhr3> Cimi, well, none of the code it points to gets executed these days
<mhr3> Cimi, so i'd say no
<Cimi> mhr3, incomplete then
<Cimi> thx
<mhr3> Cimi, is incomplete code for "let's hope it auto-expires in 60days"?
<Cimi> mhr3, ideally yes
<Cimi> mhr3, the point is to make sure valid bugs are not marked as invalid
<Cimi> Saviq, going to eat some kielbasa francuska
<Saviq> Cimi, french don't do sausage :P
<mhr3> Cimi, it's good you did that in polish, english would sound dirty :P
<Saviq> sounds equally dirty in polish ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, bought in a polish shop
<Cimi> I just read the label :D
<Cimi> they are pretty good
<Saviq> right, so it's polish "french sausage", that makes (almost) more sense :)
<seb128> Saviq, stop trolling the frenches!
<seb128> "french don't do sausage"
<seb128> where did you get that?!
<mhr3> seb128, might be just french living near german border :)
<seb128> shame that didrocks is not there to defend himself
<mhr3> he's surely busy eating snails :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, the version used in include/unity/shell/notifications/CMakeLists.txt needs to be 3 I assume
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I hope now everything is finally in order
<Saviq> MacSlow, k, will look
<Cimi> Saviq, was this due to openEffect? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1283865
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1283865 in Unity 8 "Opening the dash preview causes high CPU usage" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, I doubt that
<Saviq> Cimi, this one would need evaluation still, but I don't think this is the case any more
<karni> Saviq: hey man, howzit going :)? wanted to ask if we have already any support built in for departments or other fancy scope features, or still "just" search and categories.
<Saviq> karni, we still don't have those fancy things *designed*, dude
<Saviq> or, to call it the other way, we have them designed 6 times over already
<Saviq> and now we're waiting for another ;P
<karni> Saviq: ah, kewl dude. was just wondering, cose I could make use of them now :D so, needed a small update. thanks :)
<karni> Saviq: hehe, gotcha!
<Saviq> but yeah, there's first visuals incoming, so we'll be jumping on it soon, first tsdgeos is fixing the performance issues
<Saviq> we'll probably tackle emblem + attributes first, after ↑ is done
<Saviq> but that'd be small, and then departments here we come
<karni> Saviq: very cool, thanks Michał!
<karni> mhr3: actually, I take that back - I could make use of scope:// uris ;D (new work assigned, hehehe)
<mhr3> karni, you might actually want the annotation results
<mhr3> karni, facundo was just talking with pstolowski about them
<karni> orly
 * karni chases facundo
<karni> pstolowski: unless you want to tell me more about it? ↑
<pstolowski> karni, hi :)
<karni> pstolowski: hi! so, any work going on around annotations?
<pstolowski> karni, scopes-api wise they're implemented, also scopes:// uris are there. take a look at the Annotation class. Annotation is meant to carry a canned query link(s) with label(s) and optional icon, with no ability to define their look. Once shell handles scopes:// uris, you will be able to put them in Result uris, and they will invoke search with arbitrary scope
<pstolowski> karni, to make it clear (I think putting everything in one paragraph made it confusing):
<karni> pstolowski: lovely. so, we're basically waiting for ubuntu-scopes-shell work
<karni> pstolowski: no, it made sense :)
<pstolowski> karni, there is Annotation class that you can use for simple links that are going to be displayed between categories
<karni> pstolowski: is there a design doc for this?
<pstolowski> karni, and there are scopes:// uris which you'll be able to use as normal uris
<pstolowski> karni, the one and only big UX spec
<karni> pstolowski: just wondering - so, if it's a remote scope, how would it make use of an Annotation class? has this been already figured out?
<karni> pstolowski: the future dash ux doc?
<pstolowski> karni, yup
<pstolowski> karni, no, we've just been discussing this with facundobatista today
<karni> aha
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1201106 shall I write the JS math in C++?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201106 in Unity 8 "horizontal swipe of Videos Carousel makes unity consume as much as 90% cpu" [Low,Triaged]
<Saviq> Cimi, first this would require profiling
<Saviq> Cimi, to see that this actually is where the CPU is being eaten
<Cimi> Saviq, ok let's do it
<Wellark> hey! Any unity8 autopilot tooling experts around?
<balloons> Wellark, also have a look in #ubuntu-autopilot
<Wellark> I have specific questions about unity8 setup, but I will go there
<paulliu> dandrader: Can re-review? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity-mir/logout/+merge/216336
<cwayne> Saviq: mterry: hey, now that U is open, anything stopping the greeter-ux-fixes branch from landing?
<mterry> cwayne, no.  It's approved, it will be in next unity8 landing I believe
<Saviq> cwayne, Qt is stopping it
<Saviq> cwayne, as in syncing from Debian, should be sorted today / tomorrow
<cwayne> Saviq: ah, i gotcha.  thanks!
<dandrader> paulliu, ok
<dednick> Saviq: I've found a way to get the current call from the telephny service with all the info I need for the active call display. But I believe we only want it to display if we havent got the phone app in focus. Any way you can think to do that?
<Saviq> dednick, good question...
<dednick> Saviq: i guess we could sniff the application manager for it?
<Saviq> dednick, the obvious, hackish, solution would be to hardcode dialer-app somewhere
<dednick> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> dednick, a potentially better way would be to route the info through the telephony service
<Saviq> dednick, this would have the advantage of anything that was allowed talking to the service inhibiting the in-call hint
<dednick> Saviq: hm. yeah. possibly through some registration mech.
<Saviq> dednick, last, but not least, you interrogating telephony service, sounds limited - are we thinking to support 3rd party apps to use this hint?
<dednick> Saviq: do apps know when they are "unfocused"?
<Saviq> dednick, they might not know right now, but mterry is working on that AFAIK
<dednick> Saviq: the telephony serices uses telepathy i think
<Saviq> dednick, well, yeah, I'm just wondering what's the plan to support Skype, WhatsApp, G+ Hangouts etc.
<Saviq> dednick, if all of them are meant to bind into telepathy - we're good - if not, we might need to think more about it
<mterry> Saviq, I'm not especially working on the app side -- but apps do get mir lifecycle events in the form of Qt ApplicationActive events
<dednick> Saviq: i'm pretty sure we discussed this awhile ago with telephony peeps, and we decided that if we want integration, we need it all to go through telepathy
<mterry> dednick, ^
<Saviq> dednick, ok, then I think all the info for that hint needs to come from there
<Saviq> dednick, especially since we need to know what app to focus, and I think there will still be a separate Skype app, even if it will all go through telepathy
<Saviq> that's somewhat of a design / architecture question, too...
<Saviq> sounds like we need a Malta session for this
<dednick> Saviq: ya. good idea.
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑ "support for 3rd-party voice / video calls (Skype, WhatsApp, Hangouts)"
<Saviq> kgunn, I'm worried we need to inject that into the first week, though, and join remotely
<Saviq> or maybe not, is phone "Core"?
<Saviq> nope, Bill's folks are there for the first week
<dednick> kgunn: speaking of breakouts - I remember you saying there should be one for trust sessions?
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos is there a way to profile the carousel from make tryCarousel?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, only you need to run qmlscene yourself
<Saviq> Cimi, and pass -qmljsdebugger=port:BLAH
<Saviq> maybe we should enable ↑ by default in try*
<Cimi> yes please!
<Cimi> I was editing the cmake :)
<Saviq> Cimi, patches welcome!
<Cimi> Saviq, 3768 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, whatever
<Saviq> Cimi, that's the default probably
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> Saviq, you sure is the right flag? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7353052/
<Cimi> I see on the shell QML Debugger: Waiting for connection on port 3768...
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and?
<Cimi> but when I start remote profiling in the IDE doesn't seem to work
<Cimi> UbuntuSDK
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to stop it
<Saviq> Cimi, to get data
<Cimi> I did
<Cimi> no data
<Saviq> Cimi, did you switch the tab?
<Saviq> Cimi, I get data in Timeline
<Saviq> and Events
<Cimi> of course I did
<Saviq> Cimi, SOA#1 then
<Cimi> Saviq, First I run the command
<Cimi> then I enable external profiling in ubuntusdk
<Cimi> I go back to the qmlscene app and play with it
<Cimi> stop the profiling
<Cimi> no data...
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7353064/
<Cimi> full make command line called
<Saviq> Cimi, works for me
<Saviq> but wow the rendering is b0rked :|
<Cimi> Saviq, hah like tsdgeos
<Saviq> yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, well I can propose the branch but doesn't work here :D
<Cimi> also tried running the command manually
<Saviq> Cimi, find out why it doesn't work, then :)
<Cimi> /home/cimi/Development/unity8/carousel-perf/builddir/tests/uqmlscene/uqmlscene -qmljsdebugger=port:3768 /home/cimi/Development/unity8/carousel-perf/tests/qmltests/Components/tst_Carousel.qml -I /home/cimi/Development/unity8/carousel-perf/builddir/tests/utils/modules -I /home/cimi/Development/unity8/carousel-perf/builddir/tests/mocks
<Cimi> maybe I am missing some qml modules?
<Saviq> not likely
<Saviq> Cimi, try telnetting into that port
<Saviq> does the timer run in QtCreator?
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7353064/
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> cimi@draco:~/Development/unity8/carousel-perf/builddir$ telnet 127.0.0.1:3768
<Cimi> telnet: could not resolve 127.0.0.1:3768/telnet: Name or service not known
<Cimi> anyway no
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq, if you guys could chime in... https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity-mir/logout/+merge/216336/comments/517190
<mzanetti> dandrader: ack
<Saviq> Cimi, telnet doesn't understand colon
<Saviq> Cimi, space instead
<dandrader> to me it feels like this logout api and how things are wired together deserves a bit more thought
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I can connect, but cannot see anything
<Saviq> Cimi, that's because QtCreator sends some commands to actually start the debugging
<Saviq> Cimi, it's some internal protocol
<Cimi> Saviq, but from telnet I see my commands like echoing in the app
<Cimi> on the terminal, output
<Cimi> so maybe I can write that command in telnet
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah. I don't think this belongs in the applicationmanager
<mzanetti> dandrader: feels more like a session API. Don't we get this from lightdm?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no idea
<mzanetti> dandrader: what exactly is the purpose of that? just to close down all apps on logout?
<dandrader> mzanetti, from AppManager's point of view: yes
 * mzanetti doesn't feel like we should expose a D-Bus iface for that... rather connect the AppMan to something else and react to a logout signal of some sort
<dandrader> but I just jumped on the subject when I saw that MP. not aware of the grand plan (if any)
<mzanetti> I guess knowing the grand plan would be helpful here... Saviq, seems we need you on this when you have a minute
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti, there indeed isn't a grand plan yet, I don't know enough about the legacy session management interfaces and mechanisms
<Saviq> something we are planning to get through on Malta
<dandrader> maybe mterry could add some insight?
<mzanetti> maybe mterry can shed some light too, given he's our local lightdm expert
<mzanetti> :)
<dandrader> ditto :)
 * mterry reads back
<Saviq> Trevinho, kudos!
<Saviq> davmor2, you too!
<Trevinho> Saviq: thank you! :)
<davmor2> thanks
<mterry> mzanetti, dandrader: are you guys talking about logging out?
<mzanetti> mterry: yes
<mzanetti> who triggers that, and how would re react in unity8 to it?
<mzanetti> s/re/we/
<mterry> mzanetti, dandrader: lightdm doesn't actually manage that.  I think in GNOME and unity7 there is a DBus name owned by the shell that handles that
<mzanetti> mterry: so the whole session management thing is handled by the shell?
<mterry> mzanetti, dandrader: and then lightdm notices that the process it started died and shows a greeter
<Saviq> yeah. org.gnome.SessionManager
<mzanetti> ah... I see
<Saviq> and that's from gnome-session
<mterry> mzanetti, dandrader: note that for locking or switching to a new user, lightdm does get involved
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> but its the shell probably that calls LightDM::startNewSession() or similar
<Saviq> mterry, also, for power button, right? 'cause if there's no session manager, power button or ctrl+alt+del goes through to the vt and acts directly even from X
<mterry> mzanetti, greeter asks lightdm to start a new session when user logs in, then lightdm starts the appropriate process
<Saviq> org.gnome.SessionManager is rather big
<mterry> mzanetti, so lightdm launches shell, not the other way around
<mzanetti> yeah sure, I meant when you're in a session and want to start a second one
<mzanetti> but anyways... I got the idea
<mterry> Saviq, shell handles power button today yeah
<mterry> Saviq, and likely in future too
<mzanetti> ok... so we need an interface in the shell.
<Saviq> mterry, sure, but it's not a simple key event, is it
<mterry> mzanetti, ah yeah.  If you want to switch to another user, there is a lightdm DBus interface for asking for that
<Saviq> mterry, since if you have an empty X11 server, power button and c+a+d do halt/reboot
<Saviq> mterry, so it's the session manager that prevents that from happening, seb128 mentioned some inhibition mechanism
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader, in any case, what Paul was doing was a quick'n'dirty thing to allow logging out from the unity8 preview session
<mterry> Saviq, I'd have to confirm, but I think it's just that whichever session has input focus gets the press, eh?
<seb128> Saviq, mterry: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/inhibit/
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... do we want the quick'n'dirty?
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader, looking as we don't have a grand plan on that yet, I'd rather land something that's good-enough
<mterry> seb128, OK. Saviq ^ new and shiny way to do it
<mzanetti> dandrader: Saviq: imo it still should be a own plugin, not in the ApplicationManager plugin
<mzanetti> should still be quick enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, I actually have no hard opinion on this... not until we come up with a grand plan ;)
<Saviq> so I'll let you guys compromise :)
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑
<mzanetti> yeah... so especially if this is quickndirty I don't think the already complex applicationmanager should get more quick'n'dirty stuff
<mzanetti> just a Unity.Session plugin with a signal logoutRequested() and a slot logout() should do I guess
<dandrader> mzanetti, there are two kinds of logout calls coming through d-bus: one that should just logout immediately and another that will prompt the user for acknowledgement
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah ok... so yes, slightly more then, but still a sepearate plugin for the dbus iface, no?
<dandrader> mzanetti, and if it's quick and dirty, we don't need to change AppMan at all. just but that loop to close all apps in unity8 and be done with it
<mzanetti> and then just close all the apps through AppManager's unity-facing API
<mzanetti> yep
<dandrader> s/just but/just put
<dandrader> right
<mzanetti> well, I could see a use for ApplicationManager::closeAll() in the future too... but yeah, to not have to bump unity-api and everything we can just loop over them in qml
<mzanetti> and add the closeAll in the next unity-api iteration
<dandrader> ok, so we have an agreement. will update the MP.
<mzanetti> thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, tried still no luck
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno how to help you, didn't hear anyone having such issues - try with a small QML UI project started from QtCreator itself
<Cimi> Saviq, qmlprofiler -p 3768 -attach 127.0.0.1 works for me
<Cimi> Saviq, with qmlprofile you press r to start/stop recording
<Cimi> then it saves to a file I import in the sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, so sounds like qtcreator fails?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, wonder if the ubuntu plugins cause that (I don't have them installed)
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/qmljsdebugger/+merge/217474
<Cimi> Saviq, confirm is the ubuntu plugin that breaks qtcreator profiling
 * mterry upgrades to utopic
<cwayne> mterry: freals?
<mterry> cwayne, felt wrong to be on a stable release
<cwayne> mterry: welp, i might as well do it too
<mterry> cwayne, that's the spirit!  ;)
<cwayne> i need some challenge, ya know
<cwayne> 14.04 is too boring :P
<mterry> kgunn, what has to happen to transition a silo like 002 to utopic?
<kgunn> mterry: i think they have to "take down the silo" and retarget it
<kgunn> mterry: do you want that to happen now ?
<mterry> kgunn, sure?  And add lp:~mterry/lightdm/resettable while there, if you can
<kgunn> mterry: ok...the main thing, you'll lose whatever packages are there right now
<kgunn> of course, you'll get new utopic ones soon after
<kgunn> mterry: btw, i already had that mp in there....
<mterry> kgunn, I know we talked about it last week, but I didn't see it in the PPA, so wasn't sure
<kgunn> maybe it didn;t build ?... i'll double check it this go round mterry
<mterry> kgunn, I solved a merge conflict with the branch today, maybe that conflict happened last week before you built it
<Saviq> Cimi, filed bug?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-29
<ESphynx> hey guys so this multi-faceted bug has been annoying me for months...  but now I have sort of a better picture
<ESphynx> it has to do with the Unity menu bar integrated at the top and maximize/unmaximize
<ESphynx> What is happening is that XTranslateCoordinates lies to me if I don't call XSynchronize before it, yet I will never receive further ConfigureNotify events
<ESphynx> I'm receiving a ConfigureNotify saying that the window is now at 65, 24 in event->x,y , but XTranslateCoordinates will say it's still at 640, 251
<ESphynx> Putting an XSynchronize before XTranslateCoordinates causes annoying unwanted redraws but solves that particular problem.
<ESphynx> this might be a silly X behavior :S
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity-mir/unity-mir.stop-server_wizard/+merge/214983/comments/517509
<Saviq> and corresponding https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.upstart_unity-mir_variables/+merge/215152/comments/517510
<Saviq> otherwise you can install incompatible versions
<Saviq> biab, doctors' time
<Cimi> seb128, how do I update a package be
<Cimi> version? (debian changelog)
<mhr3> dch -v 1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<seb128> what mhr3 said
<tsdgeos> mhr3: have a sec?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, shoot
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is it possible that you guys are emitting the components/template changed too much?
<tsdgeos> on creation of a category i'm getting this
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358313/
<tsdgeos> which given that we do quite expensive stuff when components/template change
<tsdgeos> it's a bit unfortunate
<tsdgeos> since they don't seem to be really changing :D
<mhr3> hmm, not that i would know of
<mhr3> tsdgeos, that's a single search, right?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what you mean single search?
<tsdgeos> it's the apps scope when the "local apps" is "created"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, in that case that really shouldn't be happening
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you might get a few count changed notifications, but not template/components
<mhr3> tsdgeos, your pastebin is from the filtermodel, right?
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> but ideally it should not be a problem
<tsdgeos> maybe it is
<tsdgeos> let me remove the filter
<tsdgeos> seems i'm getting the same
<tsdgeos> i'll compile my own shell
<tsdgeos> and see if i can find out where they come
<Saviq> Cimi, your version updates need to be UNRELEASED, not utopic
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, I guess I can put the maths inside a plugin for the carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, FYI: train considers everything that has a distro codename in the changelog is supposed to be in distro
<Saviq> Cimi, so it would fail, trying to find that version
<Cimi> I see
<Saviq> Cimi, LP says there's a conflict in your unity-mir branch, care to merge trunk please?
<Cimi> sure
<Cimi> Saviq, merged fine here
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah I know, LP was confused
<Saviq> Cimi, but that's what I was trying to resolve
<Cimi> I will push merged
<Saviq> Cimi, FWIW, no need to put [ Andrea Cimitan ] in the changelog if it's the only entry
<Saviq> Cimi, basically, you should just do `dch -v 0.4-0ubuntu1 "Blah blah"` and dch does everything you need
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, will do next
<Cimi> Saviq, a CarouselMath or so in DashViews is ok
<Cimi> or we should take listview and patch?
<Saviq> Cimi, no patching
<Cimi> I meant, subclas
<Saviq> you can't
<Saviq> it's not exported
<Cimi> lvwph did for flickable, no?
<Saviq> flickable, yes, listview, not
<Cimi> ok so much better to just add the maths
<Cimi> an object that calculates those
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm just not sure that will really help, TBH
<Cimi> Saviq, it's the only thing that can improve maths
<Cimi> Saviq, JS is really at its minimum
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd need to start with writing benchmark tests
<Cimi> Saviq, I doubt it is possible to improve formulas
<Cimi> I already did lots of work
<Saviq> Cimi, but anyway, you sure there's no more pressing bugs to tackle? the carousel behaves fine, sure it uses CPU, but only when you move it, and sure we could think to improve it
<Saviq> Cimi, but I don't think that's really a good use of your time right now
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought I need to learn C++
<Cimi> Saviq, I read C and I understand everything
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not really C++ if you just move some formulas from JS to a C++ object
<Cimi> I read C++ and I start googling
<Cimi> it's a start
<Cimi> anyway thought was a good hit
<Saviq> Cimi, if you can't find more interesting bugs, I have some tasks that need attending
<Cimi> those are my current bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bugs?search=Search&field.assignee=cimi
<Saviq> Cimi, I just don't see it making a visible difference
<tsdgeos> mhr3: seems it's not the scopes-shell launching the data changed signals
<tsdgeos> wonder why the changes on the qml level :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1297308 - should probably just fix this with the dynamic cards you're doing
<mhr3> tsdgeos, wow, i didn't know qml can even mess with them
<tsdgeos> mhr3: don't know yet :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: just know that you're not emitting the signals but i'm getting some onchanged
<tsdgeos> still looking who to blame for that :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, maybe it would make sense to do the card specialization on the plugin level?
<mhr3> although i'm not sure that's still what you're doing :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it is
<tsdgeos> i'm just doing it dynamically now
<tsdgeos> basically i have this monster
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358572/
<tsdgeos> that gives me the specialized code
<tsdgeos> i can make it prettier
<mhr3> uuh
<tsdgeos> but first i need to make sure it is performant
<mhr3> you're generating code
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> evil++
<mhr3> how can that be performant
<tsdgeos> because i only do it once
<mhr3> hmm...
<tsdgeos> and after that i create much simpler cards than before
<mhr3> scary though
<tsdgeos> copy&pasted code is worse
<tsdgeos> maintaince hell
<tsdgeos> at least this is all contained in the same place
<Cimi> Saviq, so that leads me just to the carousel bug :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually see ↑
<Saviq> mhr3, only one generation per category/query, so much faster than a huge delegate of invisible things
<Saviq> Cimi, there's plenty of bugs that are not assigned to you ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, really, if you can't find one, we have features to do, too :)
<Cimi> Saviq, features please!
<mzanetti> features yay!
 * mhr3 would like attributes
<mhr3> Saviq, Cimi ^
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I know, just don't want to step on tsdgeos's toes
<mhr3> although with tsdgeos working on that code, probably not...
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> Saviq, annotation renderer then
<Saviq> Cimi, [cimi] implement shadow under carousel cards: TODO
<Saviq> in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-dash
<Cimi> ok cool
<Cimi> Saviq, I think this requires ubuntushape support, though
<Saviq> Cimi, how? it's meant to be outside of the shape
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise you snap a png around it
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and?
<Saviq> not around, under, but yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, antialiasing on corners might suck
<Cimi> performance too
<Cimi> I will ask jouni
<Cimi> who is not online
<Cimi> rosie
<Cimi> who does not work anymore with us
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> Cimi, it's just a drop shadow https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B8T-xKCA6bikUm56SG1pVEktZUk/edit
<Saviq> and https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B8T-xKCA6bikdGdJOHNvRUJYNHc/edit
<Cimi> let me try with qt graphicaleffects
<Saviq> [cimi] implement buffering progress in audio preview widget: TODO
<Saviq> [cimi] make progress widget half-wide: TODO
<Saviq> [cimi] add pushdown effect to dash cards: TODO
<Cimi> thanks!
<Cimi> what's progress widget half wide?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: could you give  lp:~aacid/unity8/dynamic_specialized_cards  a try versus  lp:~aacid/unity8/specialized_cards
<tsdgeos> and give me your opinion performance wise?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on the device, on the pc everything is too fast
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: was thinking of doing a cache of components
<tsdgeos> so that if i ask for the same template, compoent i return an already created Component instead of doing all the work again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'd cache them per-query at least
<Cimi> is there anything I need to do to run unity-scopes-tool?
<Saviq> Cimi, initctl emit scope-ui-starting
<Saviq> seb128, hey, packaging q: we're splitting unity8-common out of unity8, we're apparently missing a Something (Breaks / Depends) somewhere, which results in conflicts when downgrading (i.e. unity8-common isn't removed when downgrading unity8), what am I missing?
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/split-common/+merge/214907 btw
<seb128> Saviq, https://wiki.debian.org/PackageTransition
<seb128> Saviq, you are in case #8
<seb128> Saviq, I think
<Saviq> seb128, tx!
<seb128> yw!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, to cache card components, you thinking deep-compare template/components? or maybe we should stringify + concat them and md5sum or so?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe we could even precrate some known ones on startup
<Saviq> Cimi, !!!
<Saviq> lp:~cimi/unity8/unity8.upstart_unity-mir_variables: 370 tag
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> Cimi, PLEASE clean them wherever you have a unity8 branch
<Saviq> Cimi, it's even more important locally than remotely
<Cimi> Saviq, dunno how they got there
<Saviq> seb128, another q: we have unity8-autopilot Depends: unity8 (>= $source:Version), I wonder if that shouldn't be == instead, WDYT?
<Saviq> Cimi, please let me know when they're gone, need to rebuild unity8 in the silo with some packaging tweaks
<Cimi> Saviq, I am running the script
<Saviq> Cimi, tx, and please make sure to run it on all local branches, too :)
<Cimi> Saviq, is there a fast version that performs removing tags locally and not remotely?
<Cimi> Saviq, or can we intergrate the script in jenkins?
<Saviq> Cimi, so that's why you have them still
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to run the script on _all_ branches separately
<Saviq> local and remote
<Saviq> Cimi, just pass a folder as argument
<seb128> Saviq, either work, == can be annoying between and arch any and all, because all is built on i386, so it creates installability issues on other arches between the builds ... but I guess it's not much of an issue nowadays with the CI train
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, but then I had a modified test in autopilot, upgrading unity8 didn't pull it... so it failed
 * Saviq tweaks
<seb128> Saviq, ok, so change for a == if you really require them to match
<Saviq> probably easiest
<Saviq> seb128, == vs. =?
<seb128> Saviq, there is no =
<seb128> Saviq, >= == <=
<Saviq> interesting...
<Saviq> unity8 (= ${binary:Version}),
<Saviq> we have that all over the place...
<Saviq> seb128, shall I fix those ↑?
<seb128> Saviq, wait
<tsdgeos> Saviq: correct, some precaching would be interesting
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was thinking stringify
<Saviq> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<seb128> Saviq, sorry, I'm not awake today, no that's fine
<Saviq> seb128, kk thanks :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: hi!
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> pstolowski: ogra pointed out something in your last unity-scopes-api release - could you mention in the commit message (which is then used for the changelog) if you add any dependencies? ;)
<sil2100> When I think about it now, it's really useful when that's being done
<pstolowski> sil2100, you mean the introduction of libunity-scopes-cli package?
<sil2100> pstolowski: no, there were some new dependencies added, like apparmour etc. from what I remember seeing
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah, that wasn't me
<pstolowski> sil2100, but I can pass it to the team
<sil2100> pstolowski: oh :) Thanks, sorry to bother then!
<pstolowski> sil2100, no worries
<Cimi> Saviq, that branch is fine
<Cimi> Saviq, running on others
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<tsdgeos> damnit my unity8 has stopped starting and i don't see what has changed :S
 * tsdgeos is seriously confused by our dependencies
<tsdgeos> unity-scope-click needs indicator-bluetooth
 * tsdgeos reboots to see if this thing autofixes itself, not even the binary is starting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, better?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<tsdgeos> actually it was my code ^_^
<tsdgeos> seems the engine doesn't like a qml singleton that is malformed
<tsdgeos> and crashes :D
<Saviq> :)
<cwayne1> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> cwayne1, pong
<cwayne1> davidcalle: how does the photo scope on desktop work? does it still use the shotwell db?
<davidcalle> cwayne1, yes. On that topic, I think there is a bug opened for mediascanner to add pictures indexing, you might want bump that :p
<cjohnston> kgunn: ping
<cwayne1> davidcalle: ooh, do you happen to have a link?
<davidcalle> cwayne1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1256334
<Cimi> Saviq, I have a feeling the listview delegates are clipped
<Saviq> Cimi, feeling? :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, are listview delegate clipped?
<Cimi> Saviq, more than a feeling
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not by default
<Saviq> Cimi, they're not clipped unless explicit
<Cimi> weird
<cwayne1> davidcalle: ah, that'd be nice huh, so i'm trying to get a local photo scope on phone going, thinking i might maybe just use the gallery-app's index as that's similar to what the desktop lens does then... thoughts?
<Cimi> my feeling for something clipping my delegates https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94
<davidcalle> cwayne1, I don't know how the gallery app indexes metadata and stuff, but yes, that sounds like a plan until mediascanner becomes cooler :)
<cwayne1> davidcalle: i like it, thanks :)
<davidcalle> cwayne1, or you can port Shotwell. :p
<cwayne1> hah!
<Cimi> might be just dropshadow being very bad
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, card cache pushed
<tsdgeos> card cache -> card component cache
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh cool, was just getting onto testing this stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now it feels to me that the dynamic specialized cards is as fast as specialized cards is
<tsdgeos> but having a non biased opinion is important
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are we garbage collecting the cache or something?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> but tbh it's like 4 or 5 different components at the moment
<tsdgeos> so not sure it makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not if you start opening remote scopes
<Saviq> from the scopes scope (still might not make sense)
<Saviq> or start searching, when different components come into play
<tsdgeos> Saviq: right, not sure how much memory is still used by the component itself
<tsdgeos> after all it shouldn't be much
<tsdgeos> but yes we may want to remove stuff from the cache at some point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be easy to check? like a Repeater alone, and a Repeater with model: 1000 of some small Component with UbuntuShape + Label { }
<Saviq> but yeah, doubt it's gonna be bigger than a few kB
<Saviq> ok not that easy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I really doubt we have to worry about the cache ;)
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unless we'd leak it or something
<Cimi> Saviq, mirco suggests the new ubuntushape will have dynamic shadow, I'd postpone then
<Cimi> Saviq, instead of using pngs and such
<Saviq> Cimi, eh...
<Saviq> new ubuntushape, good 'un
<Cimi> Saviq, I know it was scheduled for dec 2013
<Cimi> Saviq, no idea why is not out yet
<Saviq> you mean 2012?
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> I'll do png then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one weird artifact is that it looks like we're slower at actually loading the images?
<Saviq> than in trunk, that is
<Saviq> or maybe we're just blocking now, and not blocking in dynamics...
<Saviq> Cimi, had to resubmit based on your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/split-common/+merge/217622
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, it does indeed seem that making the stuff async seems like it takes mroe to load for some reason
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that happens with the manually specialized cards too, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, there are small changes to packaging, that will be reviewed by the landing team
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, caching still enabled is it?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> should
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it feels like the only way to make it real nice would be to actually load everything in an expanded category...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure i get what you mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean that if we wanted it to be buttery smooth, we'd have to load all items into memory when expanding
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically not destroy delegates...
<tsdgeos> or limit the number of stuff
<mhr3> unity7 here we go
<tsdgeos> what's the point of 200 items in there, is people really going to dig on that many?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I agree, just *USE THE SEARCH, LUKE*
<dednick> Saviq: can't seem to run "make test[testName]" anymore on unity8. anything we need to do to make it work?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but still we want this since it makes delegate creation faster anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, I can't see no difference between dynamic and "static" components
<dednick> Saviq: plugin paths dont seem to be working anymore.
<Saviq> we're still blocking on moving between scopes
<Saviq> dednick, example?
<dednick> make testDash
<dednick> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> dednick, I think we missed one commit from Albert
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card_optimizations/+merge/213660
<Saviq> dednick, it's landing today
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you don't appreciate a speed difference between trunk and the specialized cards?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "static" as in specialized
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> got me confused there :D
<Saviq> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you mean "dynamic looking good"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, definitely
<tsdgeos> ok, need to polish the code now
<tsdgeos> and make it look like the other ones
<tsdgeos> since there's some definite regressions
<dednick> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7359929/
<Saviq> indeed
<dednick> Saviq: doesnt seem to work with the patch
<dednick> unless it didnt rebuild the cmake files
<dednick> rebuilding now.
<dednick> Saviq: uh, no. that didnt work either
<Saviq> dednick, hmm
<dednick> Saviq: make qmltests doesnt work for me either
<Saviq> dednick, try with the branch from http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/landing-007/unity8/ ?
<Saviq> worked fine here
<karni> mhr3: SearchReplyProxyFwd.h belongs to unity-scopes-api? (figuring which source package I want)
<mhr3> karni, yep
<mhr3> karni, you should just #include <unity-scopes.h>
<karni> mhr3: I want to know what exactly 'auto' is in auto cat = reply->register_category("cat1", "Category 1", "");
<karni> be it Category.h or something else
<mhr3> karni, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/classunity_1_1scopes_1_1_search_reply.html#aaa061806a96f50ff66abc6184135ea66
<karni> mhr3: yay! :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so... is it possible we were doing better with old scopes? or was it just that we didn't pay attention enough? (/me will flash some old image soon to check)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean "better"?
<tsdgeos> as in faster?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> i'd say it was similar to what we have now
<tsdgeos> but old memories are treacherous
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'll try with some old image in a bit
<dednick> Saviq: the silo one works
<Saviq> dednick, so yeah, will be there in before tomorrow
<mhr3> dpm, your request to do something about the paths is not exactly easy
<mhr3> although i guess i could just run on the generated pot :)
<mhr3> run sed*
<dednick> Saviq: ah. i'm being an idiot. was doing bzr merge http://.... rather than lp: :)
<Saviq> dednick, right, that might not have worked :D
<dednick> heh.
<dpm> hi mhr3. As I said, it was just a nitpick, not a big deal if it cannot be fixed
<dednick> i just assumed it did
<mhr3> dpm, anything can be fixed... it's just tricky :)
<Cimi> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/split-common/revision/835
<Saviq> Cimi, reduces any further diffs
<Saviq> Cimi, when you add items to the same list
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause you don't need to add the ,
<Cimi> sure
<Cimi> haven't thought of that
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, approved
<karni> Can't debug scopes in Ubuntu SDK. Known issue? &"warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Inappropriate ioctl for device\n"
<Saviq> Cimi, kk
<karni> #ubuntu-sdk basically empty, I suppose this is the place to ask sdk related questions as well.
<karni> elopio: Is there documentation/guidelines for writing tests for scopes?
<elopio> karni: autopilot tests for the scopes?
<karni> elopio: actually I'd be more interested in unit tests. any examples out there you know of?
<elopio> karni: on the unity8 branch you will find tests/qmltests/Dash/tst_GenericScopeView.qml
<elopio> but mzanetti or tsdgeos are the ones that can help you with that.
<karni> elopio: yeah, I meant testing a c++ Scope, not the QML part of Dash toolkit. Anyways, will ask around. Thanks :)
<elopio> karni: ok. alecu and his team has tests for the click scope.
<karni> elopio: thanks!
<alecu> karni: our coverage is far from perfect, but we are aiming to improve it
<alecu> karni: we are using gmock and gtest for testing our scope; it's not the best for testing qt stuff, but we are slowly getting rid of qtisms in the scope code
<alecu> karni: what scope will you be working on, and what network library will you use?
<karni> alecu: confidential :D I'll talk to yoi when I'm back.
<karni> uhh
<karni> my canonical nick suggests I'm on lunch, not here ATM
<karni> alecu: but already thanks for the hints, I'll get back to you!
<alecu> you always lunch late :-)
<Saviq> mterry, I unassigned you from bug #1267623 since your branch doesn't actually take you to apps (it does unlock, but doesn't go to apps)
<Saviq> mterry, and that's all gonna change anyway when we move dash to be an app
<mterry> Saviq, k
<asac> 20:28 < asac> with bregma being on vacation who would know something about how the unity8 session with mir works?
<asac> 20:28 < asac> on deslktop?
<asac> 20:28 < asac> and lightdm etc.
<asac> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> asac, I would need to understand it more, is there any issue in particular?
<asac> Saviq: ok i connected stgraber to you
<asac> will be back in 1h
<mhall119> Saviq: is shell rotation blocked by something still, or is it waiting the developer time to implement it?
<Saviq> mhall119, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-rotation
<mhall119> thanks Saviq
<mhall119> Saviq: mind if I add thoughts to the whiteboard on that BP?
<mterry> dednick, did you see I replied on that indicator-sound MP?
<Cimi> Saviq, all tracks are automatically buffered on playback of one item in the audio preview
<Saviq> mhall119, not at all
<Saviq> Cimi, huh? there's only one Audio element
<Cimi> Saviq, when I tapped play I saw progressbar buffering on all of them
<Cimi> probably because there's indeed only one
<Cimi> yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, because you probably bound directly to the single Audio item, which was buffering the one it was playing
<Cimi> sorry
<Saviq> you need to check whether it's the one that's actually playing
<Saviq> Cimi, isPlayingItem, btw
<Cimi> Saviq, testing again, but should be fine https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.audioPreview_buffer/+merge/217678
<Saviq> Cimi, still connected directly, all will update their progress, even though invisible?
<Cimi> they will
<Cimi> but is invisible
<Cimi> Saviq, what I can do is unset the rightMargin if !visible
<dednick> mterry: thanks. i'll take a look tomorrow
<Cimi> Saviq, ok tested and pushed the latter
<Cimi> catch you tomorrow
<Cimi> Saviq, don't review, implementation is wrong
<Cimi> Saviq, bufferProgress is not 0 to 1 for the length of the file, but just the dataBuffer
<Cimi> I don't know how many seconds those are, I will have to read the code of qtmultimedia
<Cimi> pa pa!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-30
<tsdgeos> haleluya a merge \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so which channel do i use for an utopic image? devel-proposed? ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they're the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the latter is more future-proof
<tsdgeos> ok, i remember someone mentioning a difference
<tsdgeos> maybe it was about something else
<tsdgeos> Saviq: got https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killqt51/+merge/217391 remerged
<tsdgeos> should hopefully not conflict anymore...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, devel vs. devel-proposed is different
<tsdgeos> ah sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, devel-proposed == utopic-proposed now
<tsdgeos> maybe that was the message about and i misread
<Saviq> it was == trusty-proposed before
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks good, no conflict merging on trunk
<Saviq> MacSlow, I went through your doc, put some comments down
<Saviq> MacSlow, were you tasked with actually writing that backend?
<MacSlow> Saviq, thx... will look through them in a few minutes
<Saviq> this would get us on the path of maintaining more, instead of less, of that whole system...
<MacSlow> Saviq, indirectly
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't know what else to do to try to fight notifications being abused as dialogs
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's causing problems
<Saviq> MacSlow, that fight needs to happen on design level first
<Saviq> MacSlow, but anyway, I've commented on the doc, this is the time when the api team should take it over, not later
<Saviq> IMO
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... I just needed to start something to get the ball rolling
<Saviq> MacSlow, kk
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq you know how much data a qt multimedia player uses?
<Cimi> I am trying to look into the source but maybe you know
<Saviq> Cimi, the source won't help you, I really doubt it's static
<Cimi> Saviq, thought might be a percentage
<Cimi> of the file
<Cimi> or so
<Saviq> Cimi, it's the playback engine that buffers, Qt is only the messenger
<Saviq> Cimi, in our case, it's stagefright
<Cimi> or right
<Cimi> so what do I do?
<Cimi> youtube-alike?
<Cimi> a small progressbar ahead the playback?
<Saviq> Cimi, I asked jhodapp yesterday, but missed him
<Saviq> Cimi, there's http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qmediaplayercontrol.html#availablePlaybackRanges, but it's not exposed to QML
<Saviq> and I'm not even sure it's supported in our implementation...
<Saviq> Cimi, TBH I'm not sure what bufferProgress is useful for, it's effectively a random 0..1 number that doesn't mean anything...
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd say that warrants a QTBUG
<tsdgeos> damn qml is hard sometimes for no reason
<Cimi> Saviq, it is not random
<Cimi> Saviq, can be used for a label imho
<Cimi> "Buffering 0..15...100%"
<tsdgeos> so my CardCreatorCache is a singleton which means i have to register it wiht qmlRegisterSingletonType which i can do in main.cpp but where do i do it for tests?
<tsdgeos> or we need to make Dash stuff a plugin :S
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ideas? ↑
<Saviq> Cimi, but what does 100% mean in that case - it is random, if you don't know what 100% is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make it a plugin, why not?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah just means the player completed buffering
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we already have DashViews plugin, maybe we need to recommission it?
<Cimi> Saviq, but is useless
<Saviq> Cimi, exactly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let me see if i can add it there
<Cimi> Saviq, I did try it with my slow 3G sim card on purpose
<Cimi> Saviq, and it reaches 100% super quickly anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, uselesss
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-38688
<tsdgeos> did i break all the tryXYZ?¿
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where?
<tsdgeos> unity8
<tsdgeos> ok, no it works
<Cimi> Saviq, make progress widget half-wide
<Cimi> Saviq, designs?
<Saviq> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgVzlJZEdtNEJ3NDQ/edit
<mhr3> ah, you were faster
<Cimi> Saviq, where can I download spotify for ubuntu touch? :P
<Saviq> Cimi, from the cloud ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, ah in my dreams :D
<Saviq> Cimi, exactly! :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll rename the plugin from DashViews to Dash, ok?
<tsdgeos> since i moved the card creator singleton there
<tsdgeos> or you prefer to keep the DashViews name?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rename away
<MacSlow> Saviq, I did a quick test and added sound- and haptics-support to notifications (on the frontend) just to see how straight forward it is. Turns out to be pretty easy. If we can agree on a way to pass a haptics-effect-description via a hint, implementing support for sound and feedback won't be that much work. The sound-hint-value is obvious (string representing a filename).
<MacSlow> Saviq, although I'd rather see modal snap-decisions landing first, before starting something new :)
<Cimi> Saviq, basically it has to have same dimensions of the button?
<Cimi> but it is still higher than the button
<Cimi> taller
<Cimi> it will look weird
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, yeah, I'll tackle modals after SDK lands its unity8 tweak
<MacSlow|lunch> Saviq, ok
<dednick> bah, silly utopic upgrade hosed ns lookup!
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, eat your lunch!
<Saviq> Cimi, same size as button
<Cimi> Saviq, done
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/half-progress/+merge/217742
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "use back chevron everywhere" task for dash... it's rather done, isn't it?
<Cimi> I'd center the chevron
<Cimi> the back chevron
<Cimi> there is lots of padding on the left
<Cimi> looks weird
<Cimi> also, it behaves like a button but has no int of being a button
<Cimi> it should have a frame around it or something clear to distinguish is clickable
<Cimi> what you guys think?
<Saviq> Cimi, it'll all be a header thing, it will come from SDK
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> pete-woods, can you comment on "make infographic configurable" task in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-infographics ?
<Saviq> pete-woods, is it different than the settings-app task below?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah i saw that yesterday too
<pete-woods> Saviq: well at the moment, it just shows all the infographics you have installed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, marking DONE
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think we don't support ultra embedded stuff though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh?
<tsdgeos> like a scope embedding a scope embedding a scope
<pete-woods> Saviq: in the old infographic, the "settings" were basically just "do you want infographics at all or not"
<pete-woods> and that was handled in the shell
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, there's two tasks though:
<Saviq> [pete-woods] make currently shown infographic configurable: INPROGRESS
<Saviq> [seb128] add infographic to settings app (similar to background image), only show settings if not explicitly prevented (by OEM): TODO
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and a preview embedding a preview
<tsdgeos> but should not be hard to fix
<tsdgeos> once somebody needs it
<tsdgeos> so yeah mark it as DONE
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and a different task anyway
<pete-woods> Saviq: I guess what I'm saying is that I made it so you can pick your infographic from a list of installed ones, it just uses them all
<Saviq> pete-woods, sure, we just want the task clarified (see kgunn's question in whiteboard), as we're not sure what that task entails?
<pete-woods> if we need to make it "configurable" (obvs I'd like to know exactly what that means), then I'll do that
<pete-woods> Saviq: I have no idea what it means
<pete-woods> I didn't add that task (unless my brain is totally fried)
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> pete-woods, guess what, I added it ;)
<pete-woods> :)
<Saviq> pete-woods, I think I copied it from the old blueprint
<pete-woods> hmm
<pete-woods> that would make sense
<Saviq> hah!
<pete-woods> I still don't know what it means, though
<Saviq> thostr_, added it initially :D
<pete-woods> it probably came from a whiteboarding session
<Saviq> thostr_, "make currently shown infographic configurable: TODO", what does that mean? :)
<thostr_> Saviq: assume you have 10 infographics installed
<thostr_> which one to display?
<thostr_> I think it can be as easy of just remember the last one that was shown
<thostr_> as the user can anyway swipe through all infographics on the greeter
<thostr_> at least that was the plan AFAICT
<pete-woods> thostr_: there's a slight complication, in that some infographics can produce more than one SVG
<Saviq> thostr_, so you mean to remember the last displayed one?
<Saviq> thostr_, because there's also:
<Saviq> [seb128] add infographic to settings app (similar to background image), only show settings if not explicitly prevented (by OEM): TODO
<pete-woods> e.g. infographics that iterate through all the data of a particular "type", like the timeseries data from the usermetricsinput libraru
<Saviq> thostr_, could you reply in the bp whiteboard please https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-infographics ?
<thostr_> Saviq: done.
<thostr_> pete-woods: from practical POV wouldn't it be ok to ignore the fact that one infographic has "subgraphics"?
<pete-woods> thostr_: sure, we could just remember the producer of the particular SVG we were looking at, and remember that
<thostr_> pete-woods: in the end, the purpose and user interaction is the same: browsing through different graphics
<Saviq> thostr_, thanks
<thostr_> pete-woods: yes, we'd remember producer + index
<pete-woods> thostr_: from my perspective, I just want to know what behaviour is wanted (and for that behaviour to be fairly simple)
<Saviq> pete-woods, why couldn't we remember the actual "subgraphic"?
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure, we could do that, too
<thostr_> pete-woods: then let's do that
<pete-woods> thostr_: so are we looking for a settings panel for this? or just remembering the last viewed infographic?
<pete-woods> the panel would seem redundant to me, but obviously it's not my choice
<thostr_> pete-woods: I'd just remember the last one
<pete-woods> as long as that's my official requirement, then I'm happy
<pete-woods> i.e. let's make sure the blueprint says that's what I have to do
<thostr_> pete-woods: alternative would be: from all the installed infographics, the setting would define which ones to make available to greeter. one the greeter itself we'd remember the last one.
<pete-woods> sure, I don't really care *too* much, I just want to know what I have to implement
<thostr_> pete-woods: I'll drop a mail to design
<greyback> Is it known issue that flicking vertically in the dash is weird. The velocity on finger release doesn't look right
<greyback> tsdgeos: ^^
<Saviq> pete-woods, that'd be our task then
<tsdgeos> greyback: nothing specifically on finger release, no
<Saviq> pete-woods, I don't think we need to remember it across reboots? thostr_?
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure, just need to know exactly what to do
<pete-woods> Saviq: thostr_ has sent an email to John about it
<pete-woods> we could easily store this in a GSetting
<pete-woods> it doesn't have to be visible in the settings app
<Saviq> pete-woods, indeed
<Saviq> pete-woods, only potential issue would be that if we'd store index, it could be a different one, otherwise if we store a name, we'd need to look for it in the model every time...
<Saviq> pete-woods, but yeah, we'll manage somehow
<greyback> tsdgeos: I should have said /after/ finger release. Sometimes it appear to accelerate a little after finger release, before it starts to decelerate
<pete-woods> Saviq: the model internally is stored as infographic-name/hash
<greyback> tsdgeos: might just be me
<pete-woods> where the hash is computed consistently from the data source name
<Saviq> pete-woods, mhm
<pete-woods> so a simple index would remain valid only as long as you didn't add more sources
<pete-woods> but yeah, we could figure something out, I'm sure
<pete-woods> the only real question, as far as I'm concerned, is if we want the settings app to allow the user to enable / disable different infographics
<pete-woods> or if we should just say you have to uninstall them
<pete-woods> Saviq: thinking about it, we could just store the hash prefix of the filename, that would never change as long as that data source was present, then on first load we could just search through the list of SVGs for that one
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, "search through the list" is what worries me ;)
<Saviq> pete-woods, and it's not on first load, but on every load, 'cause we're destroying the greeter when it's not on screen
<pete-woods> Saviq: well you'd only have to search through the SVGs for a single infographic, as you could store that, too
<pete-woods> but sure, it's something to be aware of
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, we'll get there once we know the requirements
<pete-woods> yep
<Saviq> Cimi, wanna do changes to infographics?
<Cimi> Saviq, sure
<Cimi> Saviq, doing the card touch down effect
<Cimi> wil be finished before the standup
<Saviq> Cimi, make sure to not conflict with tsdgeos's changes to how cards are created, where are you doing the touchdown?
<Cimi> Saviq, Card.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, then don't
<seb128> Saviq, where is that workitem coming from? I've no recollection discussing that topic/taking that action item
<Saviq> Cimi, Card.qml is going away
<Saviq> seb128, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-infographics
<Cimi> Saviq, ah cool
<seb128> Saviq, did somebody volunteer me without tell me?
<seb128> telling
<Saviq> seb128, possibly :)
<Saviq> seb128, it's for "later" currently, not hugely important
<seb128> k
<Saviq> seb128, should probably be blocked on design, actually
<Saviq> Cimi, so, new infographics → silo 010
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, we need design for that ... we also need to know if users are going to be able to select a bg image for the dash again to update the design
<Saviq> seb128, indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, the backend part is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/+merge/21402
<Cimi> Saviq, let me finish the touchdown before
<Saviq> Cimi, didn't I say "don't"?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where is your refactoring branch for how cards are created?
<Saviq> Cimi, Card.qml is going away ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, shelve it for now, wait until that refactor is done
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, net result is that we get a model of svg filenames to display, and switch between them by double-tap
<Saviq> Cimi, probably a fade-out+fade-in is in order
<Saviq> pete-woods, you said there's command line to fake data for infographics?
<pete-woods> Saviq: yeah, the usermetricsinput command
<seb128> Saviq, my emails tell me you volunteered me for that workitem a week ago ... ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, ha! not true ;) it was in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-infographic before
<seb128> Saviq, anyway, good that mentioned it, I didn't notice it due to the batch of changes in unity8 blueprints, I just mark them read
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> well, at least I know about it now ;-)
<pete-woods> Saviq: if Cimi is working on this, them I'm sure we can communicate to get the right information across
<pete-woods> *then
<Saviq> pete-woods, yup, I'm sure, too :)
<Saviq> seb128, thostr_ volunteered you last July ;), it was even targeted for 13.08 milestone :D
<seb128> Saviq, k, maybe I knew about it back then, it has been a while, lot going on ... ;-)
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> seb128, got POSTPONED soon after, and got back again very recently
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks for the status update!
<karni> alecu: elopio: I think that is exactly what I needed http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/unity-scopes/index.html#scopetesting
<karni> alecu: what did you mean by getting rid of 'qtisms' from the scope code?
<alecu> karni: we have qt's signals and slots in too many layers of the code
<alecu> karni: we'd like to move them lower, so they are only in the layer that uses qnetwork
<karni> alecu: I see
<alecu> karni: and, after that, we'll probably replace qnetwork with netcpp
<karni> interesting!
<karni> suppose I have a reference to CategorisedResult - how do I set arbitrary result data on it, other than set_{uri, title, art, dnd_uri} ?
<karni> k, that was easier than expected. always answering my questions ;) result["price"] = Variant(price.toStdString());
<mhr3> karni, you're welcome :)
<karni> mhr3: hehe. I thank my rubber duck ;D
<mhr3> karni, btw solved your yesterday's QMirServer... crash?
<karni> mhr3: yes, just install unity8-fake-env :)
<karni> mhr3: I actually told you yesterday, maybe you missed it
<mhr3> karni, i guess, didn't see it
<karni> mhr3: Saviq knew the answer from the top of his head, known issue
<tsdgeos> Cimi:  lp:~aacid/unity8/dynamic_specialized_cards
<mhr3> Saviq, is that cause something from scope-tool imports the app manager?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah :(
<Saviq> mhr3, DashApps
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, shouldn't those be instantiated only if you have click scope running?
<Saviq> mhr3, if you launch the tool manually with no options
<Saviq> mhr3, and you have click scope installed
<mhr3> but karni was launching it via sdk
<mhr3> that should launch just the one scope
<Saviq> then yeah, should not happen
<karni> correct. but because there's no redirect of scope debug output, I'm back to launching it from CLI
<mhr3> oh well, adding todo to look at it
<Saviq> mhr3, actually we're importing it in GenericScopeView
<Saviq> mhr3, but anyway
<mhr3> Saviq, that explains it then
<Saviq> mhr3, it can only happen if you have libunity-mir1 installed already
<Saviq> mhr3, it doesn't pull -fake-env then, otherwise -fake-env is default
<mhr3> i see
<mhr3> anyway, lunch /me bbiab
 * Saviq biab, too
<paulliu> Do I have any method to get the console log of unity8 running on phone?
<kgunn> dandrader: greyback just a note, the input dispatcher stuff landed on mir dev branch, is there anything else you want landed before we tag & promote the next one?
<kgunn> i'd like the next promotion to have all you need for qt comp
<greyback> kgunn: unfortunately I mis-understood. One more branch is needed for qt comp, which isn't proposed yet
<kgunn> hope to land 0.1.9 today, mir team have like 1 more branch to land then we're gonna go to 0.2.0 <- so that'd be the one i hope for
<dandrader> kgunn, we need the other input stuff anpok is currently working on
<kgunn> ok
<kgunn> tsdgeos: i know you're still working on some of the card loading optimization...but we landed some optimization for the scope scrolling correct ?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: scope scrolling effect?
<tsdgeos> as in "it's jaggy"?
<kgunn> yes :)
<tsdgeos> we landed some small stuff back then
<tsdgeos> but what i have now is better
<kgunn> got it
<tsdgeos> jsut unfinished
<kgunn> mterry: were you wanting to target split greeter for landing? or am i making stuff up ?
<kgunn> ...maybe it was just retarget at utopic
<mterry> kgunn, I'm waiting on blocker branches to land -- we need a small telepathy-service fix (should poke someone for that today), a QA test harness fix, and a Mir fix
<mterry> kgunn, but I did want to retarget for utopic
<kgunn> mterry: ....oh is that all ...lol, short list i see
<mterry> kgunn, it keeps growing as the changes happen around split branches  :-/
<kgunn> i know...it's like trying to cross a highway as a pedestrian
<mterry> kgunn, from Mir side, a solution for bug 1313832 would help us get around a design feedback problem
<mterry> No bot?
<mterry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1313832
<kgunn> i know...
<kgunn> hmmpf
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Fixed the pan over the bound problem. https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941
<paulliu> tsdgeos: please re-review it.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: cool, will try to find time later today
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok. Thanks a lot.
<paulliu> Saviq: so should I move the Logout dbus interface to unity8/plugins/Unity/Logout ?
<Saviq> paulliu, as I said in the MP, I don't really care :D, decide within yourselves
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. Got it!
<Saviq> paulliu, name it unity8/plugins/Unity/Session or unity8/plugins/Session, not Logout :)
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<mhr3> dpm, ping?
<mhr3> dpm, do the scopes docs on duc still auto update? and from utopic?
<mhr3> dpm, and how often? :)
<karni> Is there any limitation on how many text fields I can put into a preview? seems 4th one doesn't want to show up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366536/
<dpm> mhr3, otp, can you check with mhall119 in the meantime?
<karni> nvm, line 30, s/remarks/store
<mhr3> mhall119, ^^^?
<mhr3> karni, and again, you're welcome :)
<mhr3> you use this channel as your debug teddybear
<karni> mhr3: I should shut myself with rubber duck in a room, and only leave 1 hour before EOD. I would probably stop talking at all ;D
<Saviq> ;D
<mhall119> mhr3: in UE Live! broadcast, will come back and read the backlog in a bit
<Cimi> Saviq, pete-woods is there a doc of infographics without reading the merge review?
<pete-woods> Cimi: there are docs, but as far as I'm aware they are wrong
<pete-woods> Cimi: the shell facing API is essentially a list of SVGs as strings
<pete-woods> and you need to move through them on double tap
<Cimi> ok
<pete-woods> Cimi: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1VajNkWbBH61iVixXJAmOvNGiG__GWQTMXGNOZijXWJw/edit#heading=h.uvcw591kzumb
<pete-woods> but as I say, that doc is very different to what Mark has asked for
<pete-woods> Cimi: the only input the API needs is the user's UID
<pete-woods> which is just a plain old property
<mhall119> mhr3: currently scopes API docs don't auto-update, but we can change that
<mhall119> mhr3: I have a script and the server has an API, we just need to get it integrated into your workflow so that it gets run whenever you have a successful build
<mhr3> mhall119, i thought it's hooked to the pkg in distro/
<mhr3> ?
<mhall119> mhr3: nope
<mhr3> mhall119, any reason why not do that?
<mhall119> it could be, I suppose, the script can be run anytime as long as the doc files are available, but I don't have the knowledge/access to do the hooking
<mhall119> I'll gladly provide the script and instructions on on using it to anybody who can do that though
<mhr3> mhall119, so none of the docs auto-update?
<mhr3> from talking to dpm i thought this stuff is automated
<mhall119> mhr3: not curretly, no, I wrote the code to allow it to happen, but I need somebody involve in each project's workflow to actually put the pieces together
<mhr3> saviq, should https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1260020 be retargetted to unity8?
<Saviq> mhr3, it probably should just be marked fixed?
<mhr3> saviq, do we have an ap test for it now?
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<mhr3> saviq, in that case it isn't fixed
<Saviq> mhr3, no, that bug is fixed - there's another that there isn't a test, but it's not a unity8 bug either ;)
<mhr3> the plugin passes a string to shell, it doesn't know if shell is able to do something about it
<Saviq> mhr3, but a ubuntu-integration-tests one ;)
<mhr3> saviq, ow, for a moment i thought such a thing actually exists
<Saviq> early EOD today, see you tomorrow
<mhr3> saviq, seeing some slowness when previewing albums
<mhr3> saviq, and i'm wondering whether we didn't do async stuff properly, or whether it's qml
<mhr3> saviq, but i guess all those Audio{} elements could be it
<dednick> Saviq: you've updated to utopic?
<alesage> finding that my unity8 upstart scripts are unresponsive while trying to run an autopilot test, how to debug?
<alesage> the logs in .cache/upstart appear untouched
<alesage> evil sorcery afoot
<mhr3> dpm, i set auto transl exports for scopes scope
<mhr3> apparently i don't have permissions to do it for the rest :/
<dpm> mhr3, awesome, thanks. Which one is the one you need permissions for?
<mhr3> dpm, -mediascanner
<dpm> mhr3, ok, let me see who's the maintainer for that project...
<mhr3> dpm, jamesh is
<dpm> mhr3, he's probably not around now, is he? I'm away tomorrow, could you follow up with him to set the exports branch tomorrow?
<mhr3> dpm, sure, will do
 * mhr3 out
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<kgunn> greyback: you thinkin' much about how to optimize the side channel ?
<kgunn> or is it just b/c we've glommed onto life cycle
<kgunn> that it seems to lag a bit
<greyback> kgunn: it's laggy? How
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<kgunn> well..so there's the video case...
<Saviq> mhr3, there's only one Audio {} element per preview
<kgunn> but then also, i was just noticing on a game like wind (or whatever its called)
<Saviq> mhr3, or well, per audio widget (but there's only one)
<kgunn> you put it to the back i was "killed"
<kgunn> cause it keeps rendering for a bit
<greyback> kgunn: it's per-app, they need to support being told you've been made hidden or not
<greyback> it may not be rendering, but the logic is still moving
<greyback> if not supported, only the lifecycle sigstop actually stops the logic
<kgunn> got it
<greyback> so yeah, need a list of those apps to fix
<greyback> kgunn: I guess the PPA is built with it?
 * kgunn thinks...this is going to be one of those not so fun, fun things
<kgunn> yes~
<kgunn> or i meant yes! (with excitement)
<greyback> nice try..
<kgunn> i'm done with manual testing on n4 & n10...just need to run thru AP testing...then i'm done
<kgunn> its looking good...same as before
<greyback> sweet
<kgunn> i noticed you can get grooveshark into more f'd state than before :)
<kgunn> but its not us
<kgunn> one other bug i notice, gallery/camera combo can get into a bad state...but only on n10, n4 works like a champ
<kgunn> not sure if the camera subsystem is good on n10 ?
<kgunn> or if its known to have issues...
<greyback> nor am I, sorry
<kgunn> i'll log a bug, but i don't think its our issue
<kgunn> greyback: back to the educating apps...do we just need to broadcast this http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qwindow.html#visibility-and-windowing-system-exposure
<kgunn> via the sdk team?
<kgunn> or what are your thots ?
<kgunn> ...wonder if apps do like a weekly video...
<kgunn> mhall119: ^ thots on that ?
<kgunn> "that" being best/good ways to communicate to app developers they need to consider their occlusion wrt state
<greyback> kgunn: this is the property in QML to listen to: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html#application-prop
<kgunn> ah sorry...the one i did was for native
<kgunn> i suppose
<greyback> kgunn: it's a really a per-app thing, so yeah the only choice is t oeducate developers
<greyback> not much the SDK can do, aside from documenting clearly that devs should use it
<greyback> so some sort of "hey guys, please update our apps to react to Qt.application.state property" publicity would be important
<mhall119> kgunn: sorry, can you tl;dr that for me?
<kgunn> mhall119: finding some apps that aren't paying attn to having focus/visibility....in these cases, you can (depending on the app)
<kgunn> get a sense of lag, since they're "stopped" by life cycle, rather than themselves...thru "doing the right thing" by reacting programmitcally to
<kgunn> https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html#application-prop
<kgunn> ..before, blocking swap buffers kinda hid this, but with non-blocking swap on its way to archive..some apps ignoring this will exhibit said behavior
<kgunn> so...what's the best way to educate mhall119 ?
<mhall119> kgunn: I'm afraid you're gonna have to dumb it down even more than that for me, what would a QML app need to do with this propery and why?
<greyback> mhall119: an app can have logic running continuously, yet is is not visible on screen. e.g. a game
<greyback> mhall119: currently that's not a problem, as due to implementation details, when app was not visible, that running logic was forcibly stopped.
<greyback> but that forced stop has consequences - one example being unable to adjust music volume when screen is off
<greyback> or next track failing to load, again with screen off
<greyback> so we have decided that forced stop is not desirable
<greyback> as a result, now if an application is not visible, it's internal logic continues to run
<greyback> there are times when an app developer may not want that to be the case however - take a game
<greyback> so the Qt.application.state property is what developers should write code to listen to, and when it is set to inactive, the internal logic should be paused, until that property set to running again
<mhall119> greyback: hold on, we decided that force stop isn't desirable now?
<greyback> mhall119: note, this is very different to the app lifecycle system
<mhall119> ok, now I'm *more* confused....are we going to allow apps to continue running when they don't have focus on phone, or not?
<greyback> mhall119: for this conversation, app lifecyle is not effected. Apps are suspended and resumed as they are now
<greyback> mhall119: this is to deal with other situations where apps are not suspended, but need to pause their internal logic for other reasons
<greyback> example case: you're playing a game, and you open your indicators - that should pause the game
<greyback> game is not lifecycled
<greyback> but it still should pause, as the user is interacting with the indicators, not the game itself
<greyback> the second use-case is that there is a 3 second delay from app being made invisible, to app being lifecycle suspended
<greyback> so for a game, it has proceeded 3 seconds further, without the users knowledge
<greyback> mhall119: those problems make sense to you?
<mhall119> greyback: ah, yes, ok, so instances where the app isn't in the background, but still isn't necessarily visible
<greyback> mhall119: right
<mhall119> and the answer is to do what, exactly?
<greyback> https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html#application-prop <- this property notifies the app if it is in foreground or not
<mhall119> nitpick: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/QtQml.Qt/#application-prop we have those docs :)
<greyback> we should have app writers know about this property, so that they can pause their internal logic if their app is not visible/visible
<greyback> mhall119: those docs are old. We're using Qt5.2, those are 5.0 docs
<mhall119> is there any way to pause internal logic for them, by default, and allow them to override the behavior if they want something to keep running?
<greyback> mhall119: no
<mhall119> greyback: ubuntu-sdk-14.04 framework has Qt 5.2?
<greyback> mhall119: the phone trusty image is running qt5.2, that's all I know
<mhall119> ok, I'll make a note to myself to update the docs then
<mhall119> so app developers need to Connect that propery to a handler function, correct?
<greyback> mhall119: so there's a reason I'm telling you this now. We're making a change in Mir, with the result that app which do _not_ listen for Qt.applicaiton.state changes, will keep running
<greyback> right now, they just stop (due to implementation details)
<greyback> but soon, they won't
<mhall119> ok, so best thing we can do is to get bzoltan to change the QML template to add this connection and a handler function that does nothing, but has comments explaining what should be in it
<mhall119> that should make it obvious for new apps
<greyback> I suppose so yes
<mhall119> popey can let the Core Apps developers know about the pending change and for those that have something to pause they can implement it
<greyback> great
<mhall119> for the rest, we can blog about it
<mhall119> add a short guide or "cookbook recipe" to the devportal too
<greyback> yeah, just need to get the word out there. The apps which are badly behaved will be noticed pretty quick
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> we can pre-emptively add an askubuntu question with answer too
<mhall119> can you email popey and I with an example of what the QML code for an app would need to be?
<greyback> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<Saviq> greyback, we won't be SIGSTOPing apps??
<greyback> Saviq: we are
<greyback> Saviq: this is the render thread blocking thing. New Mir won't block render thread any more, so the GUI thread is not blocked. But some apps were relying on that blocking
<Saviq> greyback, yeah well, they'll only have 5s or so to do their business anyway :)
<Saviq> but yeah, sure, they should know about us suspending them
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-01
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, you around?
<mhr3> so quiet here
<mhr3> scary
<Saviq> ;_
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> smiley fail
<Cimi> lalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Cimi> mhr3, only people in uk are working :D
<mhr3> Cimi, yea, we're the ones keeping the wheels turning :)
<Saviq> except for the ones that don't have nothing better to do ;P
<mhr3> Saviq, go away, we won't acknowledge you today! :P
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm working today ;)
<Saviq> so is mzanetti
<Saviq> it's Labour Day, what is it without Labour!
<Cimi> Saviq, looks to me there's a new module for the infographics, right?
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> Cimi, there shouldn't be, no
<Saviq> Cimi, there was one already
<mhr3> Saviq, hr wouldn't be happy about you
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll get it back the week after next :P
<dednick> anyone running utopic yet?
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<dednick> Saviq: you having any issues with nameservers?
<Saviq> dednick, not really, although there was a bug mentioned yesterday on the ML, me looks
<dednick> every time i boot, dnsmasq process is thrashing and my nameservers are reset
<Saviq> bug #1307981 maybe?
<dednick> have to manually edit /etc/resolv.conf and add the ns
<ubot5> bug 1307981 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[touch] randomly messed up routing with recent trusty images" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307981
<Saviq> well, then that's not it...
<Cimi> Saviq, there's this src/modules/Infographics/
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but that was there all along no?
<Cimi> Saviq, thought it was added here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/revision/154
<Cimi> unless this is trunk
 * Saviq looks for the previous moduel
<Saviq> Cimi, ah it looks that this was in lp:unity8 until now
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, or actually, qlightdm
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> so it has to change indeed
<dednick> hm. weird. removing /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf seems to have fixed my problem
<dednick> although it sounds a bit dubious
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and it needs to be cleaned up in our mocks
<mhr3> Cimi, there's something weird with the rating input widget
<mhr3> Cimi, i can't focus it 80% of the time
<Cimi> mhr3, what?
<mhr3> Cimi, grab https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-014/+build/5966633/+files/unity-scope-click_0.1%2B14.10.20140501-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb install on phone and try to review an installed app
<Saviq> mhr3, Cimi, confirmed
<Cimi> mhr3, trying
<Cimi> already rebooting
<Saviq> Cimi, mhr3, looks like something's wrong with "scroll and focus" or so
<Saviq> it just scrolls a 1gu on tap
<Saviq> something seems to be on top of the text entry
<mhr3> Saviq, can you send reviews btw?
<Saviq> mhr3, trying
<mhr3> cause i just get
<mhr3> 2014-05-01 10:21:51,622 - CRITICAL - ../../../../lib/SignOn/connection-manager.cpp 106 setupSocketConnection p2p error: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound", "Failed to connect to socket /run/user/32011/signond/socket: No such file or directory") 1
<Saviq> mhr3, in registry log?
<mhr3> yea
<Saviq> mhr3, same
<mhr3> "cool"
<Saviq> mhr3, signond isn't running here, isn't it meant to be DBus-triggered or something?
<mhr3> no idea
<Saviq> OTOH it's probably wrapped in a library anyway, so there's something bad there
<Saviq> Cimi, while you're looking at the rating, there's some huge margin between the text and review input widgets, have a look please
<Saviq> I wonder if we should have a HR before the review input widget, too
<Saviq> obviously no visuals :|
<mhr3> Saviq, the apps scope is being redesigned
<mhr3> will look quite different soon
<Saviq> mhr3, I know, it's meant to be "different" :P
<Saviq> mhr3, but it's not just about apps scope, any preview that has description + review will get that
<Cimi> Saviq, might be minimum height of the review
<mhr3> Saviq, even the description will look different :)
<Saviq> mhr3, do you have something to show me?
<mhr3> Saviq, had a peek yesterday, there was a tabbed view
<Cimi> contentHeight / lineCount * (maximumCollapsedLineCount - 2)
<mhr3> so yey! :)
<Cimi> might be this
<Cimi> for the padding
<Saviq> mhr3, heh... right on time for RTM then
<Cimi> this google drive is a mess
<Cimi> Saviq, how do you browse between visual designs?
<Saviq> Cimi, https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?usp=folder#folders/0B-a_7E3tDxOgWDlCSWxkUGZlcnM
<Cimi> Saviq, much better, thx
<Cimi> starred
<Cimi> dash looks better than apps
<Cimi> https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?usp=folder#folders/0B-a_7E3tDxOgTTBybG1TZG9GWnM
<Cimi> this is much better than weather app
<Cimi> can I run the preview instead the weather app ? :D
<Saviq> mhr3, see! devel branch is evil!
<Cimi> also, this previews contains a sunshine, while my weather app currently shows clouds :D :D
<mhr3> Saviq, why, what happened?
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity-scopes-api/test-timeout-changes/+merge/217872/comments/518672
<mhr3> ah
<mhr3> minor issue :P
<mhr3> also, stop peeking where you shouldn't :)
 * mhr3 is afraid Saviq will discover the terrible secrets
<Saviq> mhr3, stop notifying me about all that!
<Cimi> Saviq, I think is seeMore being not visible but still counting for the childrenRect
<Cimi> Saviq, the padding between the rating and text
<dednick> Saviq: spurious tags. is that anything with a ?
<Cimi> Saviq, am I correct that childrenRect doesn't care about visible or not?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<dednick> Saviq: there's one in trunk
<dednick> 7.85+14.10.20140428.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<Saviq> dednick, oh interesting
<Saviq> dednick, that sounds like a bug in train
<Saviq> dednick, but that one I won't fight
<Saviq> dednick, not worth it
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hey
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I have ~20 minutes now, otherwise I'll ping you this evening
<mzanetti> hey man.
<Saviq> dednick, we had over 300 before, of which 280 were ? from lp:unity8....
<mzanetti> rpadovani: just wanted you to show this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/color/+merge/217850
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and suggest that we create a shared branch on lp:~reminders-app-devs for the new design where we work together
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<rpadovani> mzanetti, sounds good to me
<mzanetti> rpadovani: because we probably want the transition to the new design in one big merge
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I saw your branch, seems good, but I didn't test it yet
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, perfect, do you do it? (the common branch)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so lets do small branches but instead of merging them into trunk, lets merge them to the common one. so we still have small code reviews while getting the one big transition in one block
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, I'll set it up
<rpadovani> mzanetti, awesome, thanks!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ok... talk to you later then... we can set that up tonight
<mzanetti> have to do some unity business now
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, see you tonight then, have a nice day!
<Saviq> greyback, don't touch root CMakeLists.txt in unity-api, increment just the one in include/shell/…
<Saviq> greyback, also, bump changelog for unity-mir to be able to depend on the change
<greyback> Saviq: none of this is is for promoting yet. But point 1 is good
<Saviq> greyback, kk
<Saviq> greyback, mark WiP then?
<greyback> Saviq: I'm not merging into lp:unity-api but I want a review from maznetti
<greyback> ah shoot
<Saviq> greyback, you can get a review on a WiP branch :)
<greyback> Saviq: it's not WiP, I want to iterate on a separate branch for qtcompositor support, so want to go through usual review process
<Saviq> greyback, ok :D
<Cimi> Saviq, fix for padding https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/+merge/217903
<Saviq> Cimi, tx
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I debug where my touches go?
<Cimi> Saviq, on the rating input widget issue
<Cimi> Saviq, looks like indeed scrolling does not move mousearea or so
<Saviq> Cimi, can't tell you much more than to put MouseAreas here and there
<Saviq> Cimi, and see which one reacts
<Cimi> Saviq, nope is not mouse areas moving
<Cimi> Saviq, it's the scrolling
<Cimi> Saviq, if you quickly tap the tap is interpreted as scrolling
<Saviq> Cimi, re: text widget, let's use Column there, childrenRect is unreliable when the height changes
<Cimi> Saviq, try holding the finger on the text review widget and you see that when you lift the finger it gets input
<Saviq> Cimi, and implicitHeight will be easier
<Saviq> Cimi, and anchors simpler
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll try
<Cimi> Saviq, let's go back to this input thing
<Cimi> Saviq, would it be possible that lvwph is stealing inputs?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no lvwph in there
<Saviq> Cimi, just a flickable
<Cimi> whatever then
<Cimi> so if you ddon't scroll
<Cimi> when you open the preview
<Cimi> textarea immediately gets input
<Cimi> otherwise, you have to hold
<Saviq> Cimi, interesting...
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, it should scroll up on focus
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise it ends up behind the keyboard
<Saviq> but yeah, back to the issue at hand
<Cimi> I agree with that (how do we do this?)
<Cimi> I hope we have auto scrolling from the sdk/osk
<Saviq> Cimi, the expandables in the SDK should help
<Saviq> Cimi, try and reproduce the issue with a simple TextArea in a Flickable
<Cimi> Saviq, I think is a focus issue
<Cimi> buttons seems to behave ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, another finding
<Cimi> Saviq, scroll, quickly tap on text area, wait 300ms, tap -> focus
<Cimi> Saviq, seems like the flickable keeps focus or something
<Cimi> so you either tap and hold after scroll or you need a second tap
<Saviq> Cimi, flickable can't "keep focus", tapping on a text area forces the focus on it, assuming it actually gets the touch input
<Saviq> Cimi, and touch input does not care about focus
<mhr3> Saviq, ok if we land the click scope changes even though the widget is odd?
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I use anchors left and right inside column items?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, or width?
<Saviq> mhr3, you tell me, it's not working ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, anchors
<Cimi> agree, I prefer
<Cimi> pushing
<mhr3> Saviq, but theoretically it doesn't introduce a regression :)
<Saviq> mhr3, back to unity times, eh? :P
<Saviq> mhr3, let's find a fix, make it work, then land?
<Saviq> mhr3, unless you're pressed for landing?
<Saviq> damn apport-bug
<mhr3> Saviq, nah, i'm ok with waiting
<mhr3> will talk to dobey about the signon issue
<Cimi> Saviq, ok https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/+merge/217903
<mhr3> i do wonder how do they test their stuff if they didn't notice this weirdness
<Cimi> shit, test fails
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, weird, needs time with column
 * Cimi replaces compare with trycompare
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, column needs to wait for its children to lay them out
<Saviq> Cimi, and it's not really about time, but about letting the event loop spin
<Cimi> Saviq, thx
<Cimi> test fixed
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't set topMargin in a column
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I will add it to height of the text item
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd know if you looked at the debug output ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, no debug
<Saviq> Cimi, sure debug
<Saviq> well, no debug
<Saviq> just log output
<Saviq> Cimi, with try*, you get output after you close the thing
<Cimi> cimi@draco:~/Development/unity8/card-touchpress/builddir$ make tryPreviewTextSummary
<Cimi> QML debugging is enabled. Only use this in a safe environment.
<Cimi> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtTest/TestCase.qml:345:32: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<Cimi> unless this is the famous debug
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe that's because you don't have a top anchor, so it doesn't care at all
<Saviq> Cimi, something's wrong, btw, with your change the expand / contract is not smooth
<Cimi> Saviq, here is smooth
<Saviq> Cimi, well, here it isn't ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, column maybe
<Saviq> Cimi, column deals just fine with growing items
<Cimi> Saviq, I fixed and pushed the anchors
<Cimi> Saviq, no idea for the issue with the animated expansion
<Cimi> Saviq, there's a Behaviour on height
<Cimi> you sure your computer is not just skipping frames?
<Saviq> Cimi, you're not the only one with a i7 quadcore :P
<Saviq> Cimi, but imagine that I compared the two!
<Saviq> is smooth before, not smooth after
<Saviq> crap, if only we could have slow animations...
<Cimi> Saviq, ah you mean it skips frames?
<Cimi> so you see the animation but not smooth?
<Cimi> it must be the column
<Cimi> btw there were some designs with seemore/less
<Cimi> cannot find them anymore
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, were for tablet, gone atm
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd be really worried if it was indeed Column that caused the slowdown
<Saviq> Cimi, but it does seem like it...
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot reproduce with my i7 4770
<Cimi> 8-)
<Saviq> Cimi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7372630/
<Saviq> Cimi, there's less height changes with a Column :|
<Saviq> wth
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> btw
<Cimi> this is more correct probably
<Saviq>     onImplicitHeightChanged: console.log(implicitHeight)
<Saviq> no it's not, if I can see the difference
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7372635/
<Saviq> in a sense it is
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I go back with anchors?
<Cimi> Saviq, also, looks simpler with anchors to me :D
<Cimi> only thing I am not a fan of is the implicitheight calculation
<Saviq> Cimi, how can it look simpler than just having a few items in a Column? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, look at the last patch
<Saviq> Cimi, ETOOMANY childrenRect.height
<Saviq> that's definitely not simpler
<Cimi> Saviq, I can use the direct id
<Cimi> same story
<Saviq> yeah, not simpler IMO
<Cimi> I want to add padding at the top
<Saviq> let me try on the device
<Saviq> with the column
<Cimi> only way to do it is with an empty item
<Saviq> sure, yeah, having padding in columns is something I miss dearly
<Cimi> the old tablet designs had 1 gu spacing, that's why I added
<Cimi> might be better without
<Cimi> in my opinion
<Cimi> but we don't have designs
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, we need ExpandableColumn in there, expanding text should come on screen too
<Saviq> Cimi, but I can't see the Column issue on the device
<Saviq> looks plenty smooth (but it's too fast, too, should be velocity based, not duration based)
<Cimi> Saviq, which preview has seemore/less?
<Cimi> didn't find long description so far
<Saviq> Cimi, xbmcremote for example
<Cimi> cool
<Saviq> Cimi, but yeah, let's go with Column, it really is simpler - and we want the margin under text as well as under the see more / less widget
<Saviq> Cimi, but I think we need a HR on top of review input, otherwise it's bad with text
<Cimi> Saviq, with last patch looks awful with column
<Cimi> not be able to add topmargin
<Saviq> Cimi, but you added 1gu in text height, that should be fine
<Saviq> Cimi, basically what I'm saying, your current branch looks good
<Cimi> Saviq, no
<Saviq> but does need a HR
<Cimi> Saviq, if you add 1px to text height
<Cimi> Saviq, you add one gu of text clipped
<Cimi> while we want 1 px of padding
<Cimi> so the text must not be 1gu taller
<Cimi> while we need an item to add spacing
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, either add a 1GU-high empty item, or wrap the label in an item + 1GU high
<Cimi> that's what I did
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7372635/
<Cimi> looks bad
<Cimi> I prefer with anchors
<Saviq> Cimi, just add a Item { height: units.gu(1) } between them
<Saviq> Cimi, we want the 1gu padding under text itself, too
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7372703/ vs http://paste.ubuntu.com/7372718/
<Cimi> I have no preferences
<Saviq> Cimi, we *want* it even if there's no seeMore
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> all other preview widgets have no extra padding
<Saviq> ok, spacing is done in the listview
<Saviq> Cimi, go for the wrapping one, but drop the id and objectName from seeMore (only leave it in seeMoreContainer), and don't add the second visibility test
<Cimi> Saviq, I need it for tests
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't need to test it, that's what I'm saying
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, anchors { left: parent.left; right: parent.right } usually read better
<Cimi> I need to test seeMore.more
<Cimi> and such
<Saviq> right
<Cimi> also, since we are here, I tested the container that goes away
<Cimi> adding one line of test doesn't hurt if it's basically easy and free to do
<Saviq> Cimi, +            compare(seeMoreContainer.visible, true)?
<Cimi> mistake
<Cimi> is false
<Cimi> already corrected in second patch
<Saviq> bleh
<Saviq> not being to do padding in columns is bleh
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, I take that back
<Cimi> I pushed with the nested item
<Saviq> Cimi, if we have to do it like this, go back to anchors, it's awful with the hacked-in padding
<Saviq> Cimi, sorry
<Cimi> finally! :D
<Cimi> no worries
<Cimi> we discovered this ugly behaviour
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> when network says connected but it bloody doesn't work
<Cimi> any fix apart rebooting and praying?
<mhr3> Cimi, you can try rebooting without praying :)
<Cimi> mhr3, nope
<Cimi> doesn't like my prays
<Cimi> we need an online connectivity check
<Cimi> seeing the dash and previews and such full empty
<Cimi> blank pages
<Cimi> is weird
<Cimi> dednick, I have same issue with resolv.conf
<Cimi> and others
<Cimi> dammit
<Cimi> mhall119, it is possible to launch https://developer.ubuntu.com and looks broken (http is fine)
<Cimi> Saviq, which animation shall I use for the behaviour?
<Saviq> Cimi, which behaviour?
<Cimi> Saviq, height expansion
<Cimi> in textareass
<Saviq> Cimi, UbuntuAnimation with SnapDuration I'd say
<Cimi> Saviq, UbuntuAnimation { duration: UbuntuAnimation.SnapDuration } ?
<mhall119> Cimi: file a bug please, we need to fix the theme headers to use the same protocol as the original request (the css files are hard-coded to use http:// currently)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, ok done
<Cimi> pushed
<greyback> anyone remember how to disable automatic mtp mounting of devices?
<Saviq> greyback, setprop sys.usb.config=ptp,adb
<Saviq> greyback, setprop persist.sys.usb.config=ptp,adb
<greyback> Saviq: nothing on the PC side, no?
<Saviq> greyback, nope
<greyback> Saviq: ok, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, well, you could kill the mtp monitor
<Saviq> Cimi, yikes on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-text-summary-bottom-padding/revision/876, why didn't the previous approach work?
<Cimi> Saviq, previous approach wasn't counting on invisible textlabel...
<Cimi> titlelabel..
<Cimi> unless a Label with text = "" is 0 px height
<Cimi> result seems similar, this looks just more correct
<Saviq> this whole thing makes my eyes water :P
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah, my code is like chopping fresh onions
<Cimi> let me see if height when text == "" is 0
<Cimi> in this case we can remove that logic
<Saviq> Cimi, you can just do "height: visible ? implicitHeight : 0"
<Saviq> Cimi, that's actually what we did in CardHeader.qml
<Cimi> let me do the same for the seemore then
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373290/
<mhall119> Cimi: don't worry about that bug, a fix is in the pipeline already
<Cimi> mhall119, filed already
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1315016
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315016 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Theme is broken using https" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, how to restart shell from phone? restart unity8 as phablet?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> it does not here
<Saviq> Cimi, how did you log in as phablet?
<Cimi> Saviq, sudo -u phablet -i
<Saviq> Cimi, and what does "restart unity8" say?
<Cimi> Saviq, hangs
<Saviq> Cimi, does not hang, but waits for unity8 to exit (it does take some time)
<Saviq> Cimi, you can also just go "pkill unity8"
<Saviq> Cimi, it will respawn
<Cimi> having a working wifi would dimplify my life here
<Cimi> on this ubuntu phone
<Cimi> I throw this phone
<Cimi> Saviq, bootstrap, no luck
<Cimi> I keep rebooting
<Saviq> Cimi, file a bug
<Cimi> feels like windows ME
<Cimi> ahah
 * mhr3 wouldn't like to be close to Cimi now
<Cimi> mhr3, why not, I throw free Nexus 4s
<mhr3> Cimi, i'd be worried you throw it in my face :P
<Cimi> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Cimi> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Cimi> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Cimi> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Cimi> WHY
<Cimi> what's this
<Cimi> ah there;s dnsmasq
 * greyback akf for 45 mins
<Saviq> xnox, hey, can I bug you for some CMake pointers?
<xnox> Saviq: go ahead!
<Saviq> xnox, so... I'm looking for a recommended way to override an executable (qmltestrunner) that we've been finding with find_program until now
<Saviq> xnox, problem with find_program is that once it finds something, it will keep it until the cache is removed
<Saviq> xnox, I started with add_executable(... IMPORTED ...), but that only really works for add_custom_command AFAICT, and we need to prefix with env anyway
<xnox> Saviq: find it each time -> as in don't do find_program at all.
<Saviq> xnox, how can I find other than find_program?
<xnox> Saviq: can't you just call it, and then set appropriate PATH if you want to use some other one.
<xnox> Saviq: can you point me at package / example you are working on, to play with locally.
<xnox> ?
<Saviq> xnox, lp:unity8
<Saviq> xnox, cmake/QmlTest.cmake
<Saviq> cmake/modules that is
<Saviq> xnox, you might puke at this module, too...
<xnox> Saviq: so far my bzr is having a heart attack pulling updates =)
<Saviq> it's grown some cruft over time, I'm starting to feel like we're abusing cmake there...
<Saviq> but it's been working for us somewhat ;)
<xnox> Saviq: so you shouldn't do find_program outside the macro
<Saviq> xnox, noted
<xnox> Saviq: you should do it inside the macro and set the found binary as a target variable
<xnox> Saviq: and possibly you don't need find_program(qmltestrunner_exe) at all.....
<xnox> Saviq: just drop that hunk, no?
<Saviq> xnox, well, it was a "let's give a helpful message on why this fails" thing
<xnox> Saviq: you don't use that variable.
<Saviq> xnox, yeah we do
<Saviq> xnox, line 107
<Saviq> and 122
<Saviq> granted, not in the best way possible... that's why I feel like we're abusing the shit out of cmake..
<xnox> Saviq: don't use qmltestrunner_exe variable and just replaces those instances with "qmltestrunner"
<xnox> Saviq: keep the top level check, for well, just the FATAL_ERROR
<xnox> Saviq: that way the users of that macro can override things as they wich, e.g. by setting custom path.
<xnox> s/wich/wish/
<Saviq> xnox, right, so set that variable from the outside?
<Saviq> xnox, and expect users of that macro to do the same?
<xnox> Saviq: no, i mean this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373813/
<xnox> Saviq: at the top you assert that qmltestrunner is available on the path, later you just keep on assuming that =)
<Saviq> xnox, ok understood
<xnox> Saviq: cause e.g. in qmltest_ENVIRONMENT i can say PATH=/path/to/my/custom/qt/bin:$PATH
<xnox> Saviq: and by magic the right qmltestrunner will be used.
<Saviq> xnox, right, didn't want to name a wrapper around qmltestrunner the same, but maybe that's ok...
<Saviq> wanted to be slightly more explicit
<xnox> Saviq: this way i set path; executed marco for e.g. qt4; set different path; execute marco for e.g. qt5 and that will all work.
<Saviq> xnox, ok, understood
<xnox> Saviq: you can do further checks, e.g. if someone did set variable on the target -> use that, else fallback to finding one from find_programm or some such.
<Saviq> xnox, "did set variable on the target"? what do you mean by that?
<xnox> Saviq: that's convoluted, but that's how e.g. Qt5::moc are done
<xnox> Saviq: set_target_properties
<Saviq> xnox, ah you mean to check if(TARGET qmltestrunner)?
<xnox> Saviq: instead of using global variables, you can set variables/per target.
<Saviq> xnox, how do I get the path from that target then? other than get_target_properties?
<Cimi> Saviq, you have any clue what could cause this input issue?
<Saviq> Cimi, afraid not
<Cimi> Saviq, a nice mouseArea filling the whole ratinginput DOES get all events
<xnox> Saviq: checkout Qt5 upstream cmake modules for e.g. how Qt5 ::moc is handled. i'm fuzzy on the details.
<Saviq> xnox, ok thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, weird!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWUb6yuWRjI
<Cimi> Saviq, I open preview
<Cimi> Saviq, scroll down
<Cimi> Saviq, tap-hold around the text area
<Cimi> Saviq, it jumps back the scrolling
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yeah, it's weird that tapping on the text area scrolls a bit up, too
<Saviq> xnox, ah, one more q, can't find docs about it, what does "AND COMMAND foo" do for add_executable?
<Cimi> Saviq, onFocusChanged: if (focus) column.positionViewAtIndex(index, ListView.Contain) in Preview.qml sounds strange
 * Cimi disables that line
<Saviq> Cimi, right, that one was meant to do the scrolling indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, of couse wifi stopped working after I pushed that change
<Cimi> so I cannot test
<Cimi> Murphy is testing my patience today
<xnox> Saviq: it's a boolean operator
<xnox> Saviq:  if(COMMAND command-name)
<xnox> True if the given name is a command, macro or function that can be invoked.
<Saviq> xnox, right :)
<Saviq> xnox, so, add_executable(Qt5::qmake IMPORTED AND COMMAND "/usr/lib/$ENV{DEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH}/qt5/bin/qmake")
<Saviq> xnox, that does not create the target if the command doesn't exist?
<Saviq> xnox, that's from MultiArchCross.cmake
<Cimi> I need connectionnn
<xnox> Saviq: I believe that is the intention yes.
<Saviq> xnox, ok, thanks again, you got me on the right track :)
<Saviq> xnox, fwiw, that construct (with AND COMMAND ...) doesn't seem to work, it happily continues trying to run a bogus executable
<xnox> Saviq: maybe it's utterly wrong.
<Saviq> xnox, it does feel like it :)
<xnox> Saviq: need to check docs of add_executable, cause COMMAND i quoted above is for "if", not add_executable =/
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, nothing re: COMMAND is there in add_executable docs, that's why I asked in the first place
<xnox> Saviq: i'm surprised it even works then ;-)))))
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, it just ignores it
<Saviq> xnox, cmake has this habit, doesn't it
<Cimi> I really need to have wifi working
<Cimi> who has ideas here?
<Cimi> I did bootstrap and reinstalled
<Saviq> Cimi, try with a different wifi?
<Cimi> Saviq, I have 4 AP at home, none works
<Cimi> it's a phone thing
<Cimi> it works like after 5 reboots
<Cimi> then I test something
<Cimi> and doesn-t work anymore
<Saviq> Cimi, try with stable
<Saviq> Cimi, try with android on the phone
<Cimi> not flashing android :)
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to try and drill down on the variables
<Cimi> ok I will
<Saviq> Cimi, why not? to check if your HW is still fine?
<Cimi> Saviq, this textarea issue I bet is SDK
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't, the onFocus thing might be at fault
<Cimi> Saviq, I commented
<Cimi> still issue
<Cimi> I have a lot of code commented
<Cimi> even no page header
<Saviq> Cimi, tried replacing it with a single-line text edit, or with a QML area?
<Cimi> Saviq, was about to do it
<Cimi> Saviq, I cannot reproduce the input issue anymore on the stars, just text area
<Cimi> so I just put textedit
<Saviq> Cimi, I think it'd be faster if you didn't type on IRC every time you find something out ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, just dive into it, come back when you know what's going on, or need help ;)
<Cimi> ok same issue
<Cimi> ok :))
<Cimi> I feel less lonely
<Cimi> Saviq, workd with TextField
<Cimi> tomorrow I'll try playing with the MouseArea inside  the TextArea, seeing if there's a bug here
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-02
<Cimi> is this channel quiet or am I disconnected?
<MacSlow> Cimi, just quiet
<Cimi> MacSlow, ciao Mirco!
<MacSlow> morning Cimi
<Saviq> dednick, hey, need an opinion... Plugin.cmake, I want to use those macros for mocks, too
<Saviq> dednick, so I need to be able to override destination, and for qmlfiles a NO_INSTALL option
<dednick> Saviq: hm. they may need some mods to put files into correct folders.
<Saviq> dednick, but then I'd need to pass absolute destination anyway, so plugin_subpath loses sense
<Saviq> and what's worse we have different destinations for shadow and installation, so suddenly I need two separate paths
<Saviq> dednick, another option would be global qmlplugin_DEFAULT_PREFIX that, if set, would be used (unless overridden in the call itself)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. might be best if you make export_mock_qmlplugin ?
<Saviq> dednick, don't want completely separate macros, rather wrappers around a generic one
<Saviq> dednick, but then you can't override... but maybe that's fine, if you want to override, you just use the "top level" one
<Saviq> ok yeah, I think I'll go for that
<Saviq> dednick, thanks for being a sounding board :)
<Saviq> FYI guys, I was working until 3am last night, so will be taking some of that time back today, might be available intermittently
<dednick> Saviq: hm. as far as I can tell. You should only need to adjust the path from ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/plugins > ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/test/mocks . and the NO_INSTALL
<dednick> Saviq: although, aren't some mocks installed?
<Saviq> dednick, some are, yes
<Saviq> dednick, but the other path I need to adjust is ${SHELL_INSTALL_QML}
<Saviq> dednick, for those that are installed
<Saviq> biab
<tsdgeos> dednick_: yes we can
<tsdgeos> dednick_: it's a 5.2 feature
<tsdgeos> so we couldn't until then
<tsdgeos> s/then/recently when we started requiring 5.2
<tsdgeos> well we don't do that *yet*
<tsdgeos> so base your branch on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killqt51/+merge/217391
<didrocks> Saviq: hey! I was wondering if you got any info on the crash on stop and working on it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, didn't we have out layouts?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ?
<tsdgeos> out -> own?
<Cimi> own
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> our
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we have some own layouts for the Dash yes
<Cimi> r is close to t
<Cimi> I thought from sdk
<Cimi> I remember tim working on something
<tsdgeos> ah no idea :D
<Cimi> better use qt imho though
<Cimi> they probably have more guys than us :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you remember at some point the PreviewZoomableImage was center aligned and then we brought it back to left aligned?
<tsdgeos> you remember why?
<tsdgeos> it's a change that https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941 also introduces back
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the fitting was buggy then
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you remember when?
<tsdgeos> seems to work fine-ish here with https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941
<mhr3> tsdgeos, is was with some specific images
<mhr3> stuff from amazon iirc
<Cimi> nope
<tsdgeos> ok, let's wait for Saviq to come back from the death and see if he remembers
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not ignoring your opinion, eh!
<mhr3> yeah, right
<tsdgeos> just i can't make it fail with amazon right now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, activeFocus is a qt property?
<tsdgeos> maybe he remmbers something mrore
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it is
<Cimi> Saviq, mhr3 I think I found issue and fix for the review
<Cimi> nope
<mhr3> oh?
<mhr3> ooohhhh.. :(
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when you want a new challenge, I have sth for you
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'm still busy writing my code that writes qml code :D
<dednick> _sbin_init.1000.crash    - err, not ideal
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how do I know which component is stealing my event?
<tsdgeos> dednick: :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: press?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yep
<Cimi> tsdgeos, basically with ratinginput enabled in our previews
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you scroll the preview
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and tap on the TextArea
<tsdgeos> is it enabled?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the mouseArea of the textArea does not get events
<Cimi> guess so
<Cimi> I am forcing it to true now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, enabled and no events
<Cimi> tsdgeos, like something else is stealing
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so would like to know who is stealing
<tsdgeos> don't know, start adding mouseareas all over
<tsdgeos> see which get it and which not
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if I add mousearea on top of the textarea it gets events
<Cimi> well, still trying
<Cimi> let's see
<Cimi> mhr3, ok got it
<Cimi> how to fix, dunno yet
<Cimi> tsdgeos, textArea has a flickable
<tsdgeos> it's the flickable war!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, inside the flickable there's a textedit
<Cimi> tsdgeos, inside this mousearea
<tsdgeos> Cimi: try disable the outer flickable
<tsdgeos> or something
<tsdgeos> we've had that before
<tsdgeos> look for some todo or fixme in other preview stuff
<tsdgeos> there's comments about it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, kinda works
<Cimi> mhr3, found reason
<mhr3> Cimi, yey!
<Cimi> mhr3, SDK bug
<mhr3> xnox, awful bug in dbus' upstart script - it writes the dbus-address into $HOME, and if there's no space on the home partition it makes the boot fail
<xnox> mhr3: good point. imho i never wanted it to write anything into $HOME, yet somebody insisted on that, whilst we were debugging environment issues.
<xnox> mhr3: i can upload to drop that.
<xnox> or well at least not fail.
<Cimi> mhr3, fixed https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-009/
<seb128> xnox, mhr3: wasn't that for adb shell to parse or something? the write shouldn't be an issue, not handling it failing is the bug
<mhr3> i do not know what was the reasoning, but it can basically brick your phone, so needs to be fixed
<mhr3> think full home partition should be something QA should be looking into testing
<mhr3> davmor2, ^?
<xnox> mhr3: i'm not sure that even with gnome2 desktop or unity (any) i could login with a full home partition.
<mhr3> xnox, well but at least you don't need to be doing emergency calls on gnome2 desktop
<Cimi> seb128, we really need a way to detect if there is active connection on the phone
<xnox> mhr3: very very true!!
<seb128> Cimi, wasn't thostr's team working on a connectivity api for that?
<Cimi> seb128, on my nexus, I get wifi signal connected but is a lie
<Cimi> I have no idea
<Cimi> seb128, also, unity8 dash without connectivity is a laugh
<davmor2> mhr3: hahahahahahaha yeah I'm gonna brick my only phone for fun ;)  This is not something on our schedule but I'm assuming this is something that would have to be run manually if it bricks the phone as there is no physically way to retrieve it from the datacenter  but it's not something we are ever going to run daily
<Cimi> seb128, we need at least to show something and tell you're disconnected, that's why all is blank
<Cimi> seb128, pinging you because I know you care about those issues :)
<davmor2> Cimi: known issue routing is screwed, disconnect and reconnect
<mhr3> davmor2, well, it's not real brick, you can still connect to the phone, it should be just checking that it actually starts up
<Cimi> dednick, this would be nice https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/+merge/212913
<mhr3> davmor2, people will be escalating this
<Cimi> seb128, you know what happened to this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/+merge/212913
<Cimi> approved since ages
<Cimi> not getting jenkins
<seb128> no, maybe ubuntu-settings-component is not set up for ci
<Cimi> seb128, so I merge manually?
<seb128> something to ask the #ubuntu-ci-eng channel or maybe fginther
<seb128> no
<seb128> we should ask CI to enable it
<dednick> seb128: hm. it was. but doesnt seem to be anymore
<dednick> I'll chase it up
<davmor2> mhr3: what people?  Or are you asking if we'll be escalating it?
<seb128> dednick, Cimi: in fact jenkins ran?
<seb128> the first comment
<seb128> dednick, Cimi: there is not automerging anymore, things need to go through CI train with a lander
<Cimi> seb128, I know nothing about this ci train
<dednick> seb128: it ran ages ago, but the job doesnt seem to exist anymore
<Cimi> seb128, where can I read about it?
<seb128> Cimi, no idea, I don't think it's well documented
<seb128> but that's how all our landing are happening for some months
<Cimi> I know
<Cimi> but always had a big question mark :)
<seb128> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<seb128> that lists Saviq as the ubuntu-settings-components owner/lander
<xnox> mhr3: davmor2: well for this particular issue, one doesn't need to do anything drastic -> e.g. add /etc/init/foo.conf job that does chmod -w =)))
<mhr3> xnox, davmor2, yea i don't think it's hard to test, but definitely something that should be tested regularly
<Cimi> seb128, so what is ci train:?
<Cimi> and why
<dednick> Cimi: i think the "train" is a metaphorical one :)
<Cimi> at first seems not efficient
<seb128> Cimi, it's the workflow we use for landings
<Cimi> seb128, what was wrong with the automatic merge by jenkins?
<dednick> seb128: do we need to tick something somewhere to mark MPs to land?
<xnox> Cimi: it's like auto-landing, without the "auto" =)
<dednick> seb128: "we" as in the landing king (Saviq in this case)
<davmor2> mhr3: it won't be run regularly unless it can be automated.  We only have so many hours in a day.  xnox making home -w isn't the same as having it mostly or completely full so might not give the results you expect
<seb128> Cimi, try asking asac about the why
<seb128> Cimi, basically to make sure things are tested on the image before being merged
<mhr3> davmor2, everything can be automated :)
<Cimi> seb128, but jenkins was doing this
<Cimi> seb128, as well as the reviewer
<Cimi> seb128, so when you were approving things, they were tested
<seb128> Cimi, well, you are months late and I'm the wrong person to ask anyway
<Cimi> I have been doing this for years
<seb128> Cimi, well, the new workflow gives you a ppa to test
<seb128> so you don't have to do manual builds
<Cimi> so I can stop testing, the landing king will do this for me?
<seb128> and you can easily install e.g on your phone
<seb128> no
<seb128> the opposite
<seb128> you better make sure you test
<seb128> the lander just line up merges and get you a ppa
<seb128> that you can use to confirm things that are about to land are good
<Cimi> seb128, but then it happens you approve, like this dednick branch, and sits for more than a month doing anything
<seb128> Cimi, right, the owner of the component is supposed to watch things approved and organize regular landings
<seb128> it's like before you could have pending reviews not getting reviewed as well
<seb128> well, talk to Saviq, I'm sure he can organize a landing for you
<Cimi> seb128, but I don't need one, I tested already :)
<Cimi> I just want this merged
<seb128> well, a landing is what makes the change go to Ubuntu and merged back to trunk
<seb128> right
<dednick> Saviq: ^^ !! :) https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/access-point-init/+merge/212913
<seb128> then ask Saviq of a landing
<Cimi> seb128, we should be able to skip those "landings", they seem inefficient to me
<Cimi> they are good for few cases, not for others
<Cimi> imagine I do one line modification to a debian/control file, changing a version number
<Cimi> do I really need a landing for that?
<Cimi> or for adding a #FIXME comment
<seb128> Cimi, that has been discussed for weeks since the CI train was added
<seb128> I'm not interested to spend my day discussing that again
<Cimi> seb128, so how to we skip them?
<seb128> especially that I'm only an user of that system
<seb128> you don't
<Cimi> ah cool, brilliant idea
<seb128> talk to asac if you are unhappy
<Cimi> I will! :)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> on that note, lunch time here
<seb128> bbl
<xnox> Cimi: core-devs can still dput things into the archive. That's what i do, on a quiet weekend and watch results on ci.ubuntu.cm
<Cimi> xnox, spend your weekend in a swimming pool instead, tomorrow will be sunny here :)
<xnox> Cimi: oh really?! i will indeed. speaking of which my gym is trying to extort 500 again for me to renew.
 * xnox misses the sun
<mhr3> tsdgeos, QT_QPA_PLATFORM doesn't matter for QCoreApplication, right?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: no
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no, it doesn't?
<mhr3> or "no, it does"? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: correct
<tsdgeos> no, it does not
<mhr3> lol
<Saviq> dednick, right away
<Saviq> dednick, care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-settings-components/fix.slider/+merge/199356 ?
<Saviq> dednick, we could land together
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> didrocks, greyback is on it for unity-mir
<dednick> Saviq: hm. why no jenkins for that branch?
<dednick> Saviq: doesn't merge cleanly anymore
<Saviq> dednick, ok, please comment on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, on centered LazyImage, weird stuff happened when image was smaller than displayed IIRC
<Saviq> or maybe it was about aspect ratio...
<Saviq> dednick, kicked ci for it, since Adnane updated it already
<Saviq> dednick, but also kicked the wrong CI for it first, hence the CI
<dednick> Saviq: ok. ta.
<didrocks> Saviq: great!
<Cimi> Saviq, issue with the TextArea was indeed a bug with the SDK that is fixed by silo009
<Saviq> Cimi, oh, I knew about that silo... didn't know it had text area changes :/
<Cimi> Saviq, mainly due to Flickable inside the TextArea fighting
<Cimi> Saviq, I did not too... I told zsombi there was a bug in the flickable and he said he is aware and there is a fix there :)
<Cimi> Saviq, dednick on https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-settings-components/fix.slider/+merge/199356
<Cimi> we usually have not shortened versions
<Cimi> like minIcon
<Cimi> instead minimumIcon or so
<Cimi> at least ion the sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, and why are you writing this here instead of as a comment for the MP, if that's something you'd like fixed? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, because I am a chatty guy :D
<Cimi> I will
<dednick> Cimi: it's not related to the MP
<Saviq> Cimi, GET TO WORK :P
<Cimi> dednick, I know
<dednick> Cimi: so raise a bug
<Cimi> dednick, but I noticed now
<Cimi> here we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-settings-components/+bug/1315380
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315380 in Ubuntu Settings Components "Do not use shortened names for properties" [Low,Triaged]
 * Cimi -> lunch
<mhr3> dednick, did you write the run_tests macro that was in unity8?
<mhr3> cmake macro that is
<dednick> mhr3: nope
<dednick> mzanetti: ^ ?
<mhr3> dednick, still, you're good with cmake... how do i make that thing not run tests in parallel
<mhr3> ?
<dednick> mhr3: eh? i'm shit with cmake... i didn't think tests were run in parallel
<mhr3> dednick, neither did i until today
<dednick> mhr3: uh, i see that you can use RUN_SERIAL for a cmake test.
<dednick> mhr3: but it's just a custom target, so maybe not
<mhr3> hm, but clearly something changed in U, i can't get the tests to actually run in parallel on T
<mhr3> ah.. there we go
<mhr3> /usr/bin/ctest --force-new-ctest-process -j8
<dednick> mhr3: oohh. i thought you were talking about the qml test macros
<mhr3> yea... no
<dednick> mhr3: well i think you can use the RUN_SERIAL property for where run_test uses add_test in that case
<dednick> add_test(NAME ${_test} COMMAND ${testCommand} RUN_SERIAL)
<mhr3> nope, doesn't work there
<dednick> er. no. sorry, set_tests_properties
<mhr3> yea, did that on first try, didn't work
<mhr3> apparently you need to do (.. PROPERTIES RUN_SERIAL TRUE)
<dednick>  set_tests_properties(${_test} PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT "LC_ALL=C" RUN_SERIAL TRUE)
<dednick> mhr3: no work?
<mhr3> yea, that does
<mhr3> i was missing the TRUE
<dednick> right.. good stuff... i'm hungry
<Saviq> dednick, CI +1 on the branch, so when you're back please have a look and let's land the two
<dednick> not gone yet :)
<dednick> Saviq: done and approved.
<Saviq> dednick, thought "I'm hungry" suggested you'll be gone for lunch ;)
<Saviq> dednick, landing, then
 * mhr3 bets dednick has crisps on his table
<dednick> preparing myself for feasting
<dednick> i just had a quick random meat stick from fridge. not quite sure waht is was....
<Saviq> ...
<MacSlow> dednick, I hope you tossed in the frypan first :)
<dednick> tasted good. er. no
 * dednick is away for some food now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what do we do with paulliu1's branch that centers images again? approve and fix it when something break + test?
<tsdgeos> because if we don't really remember what went wrong...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, I do remember what went wrong
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> but not in which case
<tsdgeos> doesn't mean his code is going to have the same problem
<tsdgeos> and if we don't know the case, why reject?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be easy to reproduce still
<tsdgeos> i gave it a try, failed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe he fixed it then
 * Saviq looks for the commit
<tsdgeos> that's what i'm saying
<tsdgeos> his code is a complete different beast
<tsdgeos> that also centers it
<tsdgeos> but has more stuff
<paulliu1> tsdgeos: I remember the centering stuff. Actually it is just a bug I've done in the code. So I fix the test cases to do the zoom-in/out twice to test that.
<tsdgeos> paulliu1: no sure i understand what you mean
<paulliu> tsdgeos: sorry, which branch are you actually talking about now?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: none
<tsdgeos> paulliu: i am saying that months ago, when we made the images center like you have done in lp:~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage  we found a problem
<tsdgeos> but noone can't exactly remember when the problem happened
<tsdgeos> i was asking if people remembered so i could test it against your branch and see if it also happened or not
<tsdgeos> but i can't
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about tests for this dynamic card stuff branch
<tsdgeos> i'm unusure what to do honestly
<tsdgeos> i want to still have tryCard
<tsdgeos> so you can write your own stuff and whatnot
<tsdgeos> but testCard doesn't make much sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't it?
<tsdgeos> and a testCardCreator would be basically "check that the string you return is the string we expect you to return", which is a bit lame
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we should keep testCard
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one that's using the card creator
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what would testCard do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, verify that in a given template/component configuration stuff is as expected
<tsdgeos> hmmmm, ok
<tsdgeos> can do i guess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, instead of checking for whether stuff is visible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you'd check that you can't find it maybe
<Saviq> *not visible
<Saviq> but for visible things, I think the tests shouldn't even change that much
<Saviq> well, they probably will since you got rid of CardHeader
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> another thing
<tsdgeos> we use the CardHeader in the preview stuff
<tsdgeos> so rename it and use it in PreviewHeader ?
 * greyback eow
<greyback> talk Tue!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-03
<darklight_> Are there plans to fix the hotcorners functionality in 14.04 ? currently hotcorners can be set and work but stop working after every reboot/log out
<darklight_> Are there plans to fix the hotcorners functionality in 14.04 ? currently hotcorners can be set and work but stop working after every reboot/log out
<jincreator> `bzr branch ubuntu:trusty/unity` show error message below. Can anyone point me out what's wrong with this command?
<jincreator> bzr: ERROR: Revision {didier.roche@canonical.com-20121207070205-mmh30hgqnjjxazbm} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<xnox> use lp:unity
<leejohn> hey guys i’m fairly new here, can I ask a question please?
<leejohn> all of our users’s their home directory is mounted on NFS and I found out that any previous users loggin on the system ubuntu remember it as a result multiple concurrent connection to established to NFS server as a result, NFS server load goes high my question is how can I disable that unity remember the previous users loggin on the system.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-27
<yaakuro> trying to write an applicaton that is using _NET_WM_WINDOW_TYPE_DOCK
<yaakuro> it seems like that Unity does not allow window drag operations on that window
<yaakuro> is that a feature or bug?
<Saviq> @unity: see allhands about new IRC server bits
<davmor2> Saviq: you forgot didn't you ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, *I* didn't, I just didn't see anyone there ;P
 * Saviq had his bouncer ready mid-last-week :P
<davmor2> Saviq: I just let irssi die quietly and restarted it this morning with the right creds
<davmor2> Saviq: jibel was having issues with his creds
<Saviq> davmor2, I had to talk some sense into my bouncer, too, it took quite some time to connect
<Saviq> Cimi, /msg *status listservers, no need to kill znc ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, ok but is not working :/
<sil2100> Saviq: ping o/
<sil2100> Saviq: hey, do you know if you could have someone from the unity8 team assigned to help Mirv identifying the cause of bug LP: #1421009 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<sil2100> Saviq: we would appreciate experts from all related components as this is a blocker for our vivid RC image
<sil2100> So that's rather critical ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, tsdgeos has been working with Mirv on this for the past three week
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, have we decided against the Qt patchset?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: we've talked about that, the cause for it has been identified already, qtdbus deadlocks
<tsdgeos> that's the cause
<sil2100> tsdgeos, Saviq: we need a working workaround somewhere, tvoss had a proposition how to make it better
<Mirv> Saviq: the patchset seems to cause regressions and also tsdgeos voted against using it before it's merged in upstream 5.5, so we need a workaround
<sil2100> The Qt patchset is not a solution as it causes serious regressions in other parts of the system
<sil2100> Right
<tsdgeos> honestly if its my vote that's holding this
<tsdgeos> i'm changing it
<sil2100> tsdgeos: well, we'd need to get the regressions fixed in this case, for which we need people from various teams working on it
<Mirv> there was now a tip of using QDBusConnection::connectToBus(BusType type, constQString & name) instead of QDBusConnection QDBusConnection::sessionBus()/systemBus() to minimize sharing of dbus connections
<Mirv> both unity8 and libusermetrics seem to use only the latter ones so that could help
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you prep an MP replacing the shared objects from ↑ in u8?
<Saviq> pete-woods1, same for libusermetrics ↑
<sil2100> If this would be enough to at least work-around the problem, we could finally unblock the whole release again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can, i guess it's easy enough to try it
<pete-woods1> Saviq: sure, will get that MP toegether
<sil2100> Thanks guys
 * Mirv stops trying to do it for libusermetrics since I'm sure pete will do it faster+better
<Mirv> the tip was from tvoss
<Mirv> pete-woods1: in case there's anything else that could be tried to workaround the Qt bug, maybe the backtrace helps https://launchpadlibrarian.net/204606516/usermetrics-fullbacktrace.txt - dbus_bus_add_match ... sender='com.canonical.UserMetrics',path='/com/canonical/UserMetrics/DataSource/1',interface='com.canonical.usermetrics.DataSource',member='formatStringChanged'" or alternatively eg path='/com/canonical/UserMetrics/DataSource/2' .. member='em
<pete-woods1> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/libusermetrics/dont-share-dbus-connections/+merge/257497
<Saviq> MacSlow, you need to strip tags on your shellRotation branch
<MacSlow> Saviq, *sigh* how did... ok :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, they came from shellrotation
<Saviq> MacSlow, remember to strip on your local checkout, too
<MacSlow> yup
<MacSlow> Saviq, wiped local and remote ?-tags
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/useOwnDbusConnections/+merge/257500
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: ↑↑↑↑
<Mirv> thanks pete & albert! I'll build them in silo 7
<Mirv> then both can be tested first together to see if any improvement.
<sil2100> Mirv: keep us up-to-date if it's helping or not o/
<Mirv> sil2100: if you have again your arale free, prepare it with the latest instructions in the bug description (just added dbg packages - but you can leave out usermetrics as it'll be a different version now) - it'll be useful to get full backtraces if we get the bug again, to see if anything changed
<Mirv> sil2100: since it may take anything from 5 to 100 reboots, running on two devices should get us "results" (even though unwanted) faster. likewise, if there's help from the MP:s, we can build better confidence on the changes working with two devices
<sil2100> Mirv: let me power up my arale
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks, just concentrate on other stuff otherwise, I'll ping when you add the PPA and start the reboot loop :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I need to charge it up first so it might take a bit
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you doing https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/autoInstallTouchRegistry/+merge/256726 ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you confirm https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-scopes-env/+merge/256962 is good?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, done
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: okidoki :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please look through inline comments in suspend_screenshoting (they only show in "Preview Diff" of r1742 into r1745), not all of them have been addressed yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<tsdgeos> i'm fighting back the dbus stuff
<tsdgeos> seems you can't really use the connectToBus like that all the time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm, that's higher prio of course
<Mirv> sil2100: ok you can add 007, make sure libusermetrics gets upgraded (unity8 started failing a test so couldn't be built) and start the reboot loop. if it hangs, get bt full with those mentioned debug packages installed.
<Mirv> pete-woods: is https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/libusermetrics/dont-share-dbus-sessionbus-connections/+merge/257505 totally pointless or worth testing in parallel?
<pete-woods> Mirv: you've made more or less the exact same change as me
<pete-woods> oh , wait
<pete-woods> no you've not
<Mirv> pete-woods: you did for system bus, I did for session bus
<pete-woods> Mirv: I think you may have accidentally uncovered a stupid mistake in my code there
<Mirv> pete-woods: I'm always happy to help, even when I don't know how :) it's not blowing up at least, I'm running the reboot loop test with your branch (only) on mako at the moment.
<sil2100> Mirv: will do after lunch
<Mirv> this is probably one of those annoyingly long random times when the bootloop seems promising... at 45 and counting
<Mirv> let's see somewhere around 75
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'm pretty confident the tests that fail are the tests "fault" (or rather they need a bit or rearchitecturing if we change this)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so i'll comment the tests for now so yu can get to a stage we have passing tests so you can actually live test it
<tsdgeos> and meanwhile fix it properly
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: pushed, please try rebuilding the silo
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, I'll have another silo so that we can test just the libusermetrics too
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: we're on mandrelbot
<pete-woods> Mirv: it will conflict with your MR, btw
<Mirv> pete-woods: yeah I don't care about my MR, I care about a working workaround :) currently just your first revision seems good for me on mako at least - 105 reboots without hangs. sil2100 is starting on arale, although I guess we might need to rebuild libusermetrics if you think your original branch (just replacing systemBus usage) was somehow wrong, not only partial? (partial is ok if it workarounds the problem and doesn't cause regressions)
<sil2100> We're fine with workarounds ;p
<sil2100> As long as it's a workaround without any regressions
<Mirv> sil2100: so the story here is that pete's original branch (that we're testing in 007) only changed DBus system bus usage to use the tipped function. my branch does the same for session bus usage, and I guess Pete is now changing his MP to do both (and maybe something else?), but as said we don't currently care that much of how completely the workaround is implemented everywhere as long as it fixes the boot hang
<Mirv> but we might want to retest with Pete's updated MP too, once we test that current 007 is cool
<pete-woods> Mirv: I think it's probably worth including the extra change, as it's making shared connections to the session bus, also
<Mirv> pete-woods: probably so, it does not harm either and might prevent some other lock case.
<Mirv> pete-woods: oh, now I see what you meant I uncovered something useful :)
<Mirv> regarding removing the paths more properly
<MacSlow> dandrader, approved your autoInstallTouchRegistry branch
<MacSlow> dandrader, still some (unrelated) AP-test failures though
<dandrader> MacSlow, ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... with the flake8 issues fixed... are you ok with lp:~macslow/unity8/shellRotation too? Just trying to get it top-approved too
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll have a quick last look tomorrow morning
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> MacSlow, could you please also top-approve it?
<MacSlow> dandrader, doh... sure
<dandrader> thanks!
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913181/
<jamesh> Mirv: hi.  Do you have any estimates on when you QQuickAsyncImageProvider backport (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1439263)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439263 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Backport QQuickAsyncImageProvider from upstream-dev" [Undecided,In progress]
<jamesh> gar.  "when you'll have a chance to look at the"
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: components["art"]["noartsummaryshape"]
<mterry> tsdgeos, can you explain bug 1421009 to me a bit?  Is there something wrong with sharing connection objects via QDBusConnection::systemBus()?
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos: other than it may deadlock if you're using it concurrently between various threads
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> damn here i am talking to myself again
<tsdgeos> mterry: ↑↑↑
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh qtdbus isn't thread-safe?
<tsdgeos> mterry: it is
<tsdgeos> but it has bugs :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, didn't know if systemBus() was something I should avoid using or not.  Sounds like it's a fine pattern, just not right this second then  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, cheers
<greyback_> tsdgeos: "safe but has bugs" <- I hope my car manufacturer doesn't use that slogan
<tsdgeos> greyback_: well isn't all software like that?
<tsdgeos> it works, except when it doesn't
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yep. Just don't go into marketing ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit
<Mirv> jamesh: hi, last week but then this critical bug started taking all my time. if it seems the bug would be now soon fixed, I'll assign a silo to myself tomorrow (spreadsheet line #51), backport the qtdeclarative in there and I can ping you. I guess the landing would happen only with the associated thumbnailer branch, but do you have something else to land with it too?
<jamesh> Mirv: I haven't started porting thumbnailer over to the new API because I had nothing to test against
<Mirv> tsdgeos: at the current rate it'd seem we have a working workaround with just libusermetrics. that'd mean that landing only that is the 1st priority and the unity8 landing can be lower priority.
<jamesh> totally understand delaying the work to handle the unity8 hang though.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: if libusermetrics fixes it already, i'd rather not land the unity8 patch at all unless we find out we totally need it
<Mirv> jamesh: right. so your branch would be based on / replace the wip https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/thumbnailer/asyncprovider/+merge/253188 ?
<jamesh> Mirv: it would replace it.  We've made a fair number of changes since then.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: sure, if it stays like that, that libusermetrics is all we need, it's not needed to be landed at all. after all, the goal is to get all the upstream fixes eventually when they work.
<Mirv> jamesh: ok, thanks!
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: hey, so after the update to oxide and everything, i still get apps seemingly bailing out no unity8 desktop
<kgunn> i was going to file a new bug, unless you already had
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Hmm, I haven't tried recently.  Lemm try it now.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Yeah, I get the same behavior.  I'd say file the bug.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: also, is there a bug for any keyboard input not working...it works for some, but not for all
<kgunn> e.g. if you go to the store, and then get prompted for credentials
<kgunn> it won't take input
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Yes, that is long outstanding bug.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: also do you guys have any plans to expand the apps available ?
<kgunn> terminal would be so convenient for debug :)
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Well, there is a terminal app, it's just doesn't work very well...at least the last time I tried.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: But I'm not sure what you mean by us expanding the apps available.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: meaning preloaded
<kgunn> atm, i only see browser, sys settings, and "system testing"
<kgunn> and that's all
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Yeah, you have to install it.  The Ubuntu Next ISO is seeded to have more apps (not the terminal).  If you load the recommended dependencies for unity8-desktop-session-mir, you'll get more apps.
<kgunn> ah
<ChrisTownsend> Or maybe it's suggested, but you know what I mean.
<kgunn> yeah :)
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: I'm purging the overlay PPA and seeing if the oxide crash happens since there is a new official version of oxide in the archive.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: sure, i think it's unrelated....cause sys settings also does the same thing
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Yep, same thing.  I'll file a bug since it's the official package.
<kgunn> or is sys settings a webapp
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Hmm, not sure.  It might use it to render, but I'm just guessing.
<kgunn> if you file a bug lemme know...i have a unity8 log...seems its got some cgroup complaints
<kgunn> i don't think this is oxides fault(?)
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Ok, I'll run apport on it here in a bit.
<ChrisTownsend> Ugh, cgroups
<kgunn> i've got it here...i don't mind doing
<kgunn> i'll share bug # in a sec
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Are you uploading the crash file?
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: well i was going to...but apport-cli seems to just spew dots when i say 'view'
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: I'm uploading my crash now.
<kgunn> holy cow, it just enormous
<kgunn> (and kind of on an old machine...)
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: https://bugs/launchpad.net/bugs/1449231
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Whoops, bad copy
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: We'll see what the retracer can do, but symbols may be no good.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: But the crash is definitely occurring in Oxide.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: interesting, so i cleared out all my crash files and logs, just to be sure...interesting, i don't see any crash file for oxide/browser...unless i'm looking in the wrong spot ?
<kgunn> /var/crash/
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: That's where it should be.
<kgunn> i only have an ibus crash file
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Hmm
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: I definitely get a crash in webbrowser.
<kgunn> i'll keep fiddling
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: You cleared out ~/.cache/upstart as well?
<kgunn> yep
<ChrisTownsend> Nothing regarding webbrowser in there?
<kgunn> lemm check
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: And maybe something called application-failed.log?
<kgunn> nope just the ibus
<ChrisTownsend> So webbrowser is not even starting for you.
<kgunn> nope...lemme take a quick video, maybe i see something diff
<ChrisTownsend> ok.  I get webbrowser starting for a bit, but nothing is rendered where web content should be and then it crashes.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Ok, retracer was able to do it's magic.  Hopefully someone with Oxide knowledge will look at this.
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: cool...here's what i see
<kgunn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HMNhqrTbgI
<kgunn> i'm on a relatively clean machine...wonder if i'm missing something
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Yeah, you definitely have a different symptom.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Yours looks like u-a-l doesn't like something.
<justAn8> hi
<justAn8> will unity 8 use compiz?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-28
<Mirv> tsdgeos: seems obvious, but just stating that dropping Always-remove-reply-from-replies-when-processing-can.patch while adding the Add-QQuickAsyncImageProvider.patch
<tsdgeos> Mirv: correct, the QQuickAsyncProvider includes that one too
<Mirv> jamesh: hey! the asyncprovider qtdeclarative is now in silo 002. do you want me to start landing it already or do you want your future thumbnailer branch go in at the same time?
<Mirv> you can develop against the 002 anyway right now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1446846
<mzanetti> anyone has the link to the strip-tags script? I lost it on the reinstall
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446846 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Three consistent autopilot test failures" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: he's not on his computer at the moment
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did some fixlets based on your comments on the screenshotting branc
<tsdgeos> h
<greyback> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10924392/
<mzanetti> greyback, thanks :)
<seb128> Saviq, bug #1448716 ... settings are not involved in the indicators, or did you mean ubuntu-settings-component?
<ubot5> bug 1448716 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[mako] Battery charge percentage offscreen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448716
<dandrader> mzanetti, so, what's the status on the shellRotation branch?
<Mirv> jamesh: tsdgeos: I think I'll start landing testing for the qtdeclarative alone, since it should not hurt anything but is easier for QA signoff to not need to consider qtdeclarative as such later when the thumbnailer branch is ready
<jamesh> Mirv: awesome.  Thanks!
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback_> dandrader: hey, I would appreciate a couple of reviews, have you time today?
<dandrader> greyback_, sure
<greyback_> dandrader:  https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtubuntu/DPR/+merge/257515 would be good to start
<boiko> Saviq: hi, I am working on some dialer-app autopilot tests, and one of them triggers a libnotify notification that gets in the way of the subsequent tests
<boiko> Saviq: I wrote code to mock the notification daemon, but on ubuntu touch the daemon is embedded in the unity process, right?
<Saviq> boiko, yeah
<Saviq> boiko, it'd likely be better if we gave you an emulator so that you could actually interact with the notification
<boiko> Saviq: so, is there any way I could request from autopilot for the notification to be dismissed?
<Saviq> boiko, right now there is none, elopio, have you guys been working on anything related ↑?
<boiko> Saviq: yep, that would be perfect, but in case you don't have time for it, is there any fast workaround?
<elopio> Saviq, boiko: no. But it shouldn't take a lot of time, and you can ping the vanguard in #ubuntu-quality for help.
<elopio> however, a way of dismissing the notification without the UI sounds like a nice thing to have.
<boiko> elopio: ok, I will ping you guys on #ubuntu-quality for help with that
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk, hey, did you update the demo-stuff ppa?
<Saviq> huuh
<Saviq> pstolowski, do you have music on your phone?
<pstolowski> Saviq, atm not, but i can have some when my phone finishes flashing
<pstolowski> Saviq, what's up?
<Saviq> pstolowski, I go to My Music, tap on an artist... and have no way out other than pulling down to refresh
<pstolowski> uh, what happened..
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's like the search query isn't populated
<pstolowski> Saviq, uhm, ok, let me see if i can reproduce. i have a suspiction about what change might have introduced it
<Saviq> ↑ <wristslap> ↑
<dandrader> mzanetti, it should be up to date
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's been a while since I last did any shellRotation work
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, i can repro, investigating..
<dandrader> greyback_,  this devicePixelRatio stuff is confusing. I would expect only QScreen to have it, as this is the only entity representing a physical device. But then also QWindow and QImage have devicePixelRatio()...
<mhall119> tedg: ping when you're around
<greyback_> dandrader: with devicePixelRatio=2, an qimage is scaled up x2 unless it also has devicePixelRatio 2
<greyback_> dandrader: qwindow has the property mainly as convenience factor I believe, means you don't need to do QWindow::screen()->devicePixelRatio() all the time
<greyback_> not sure why else
<tedg> mhall119, Trick question? ;-)
<tedg> mhall119, trick question? :-)
<mhall119> tedg: nah, I'm asking for work instead of giving it :)
<tedg> mhall119, I'm always available for that.
<mhall119> tedg: you talked to me about the need for a symbols server last week, can you email the details of (A) the problem that needs solving and (B) the way to solve it, so that I can put together a plan for doing so
<dandrader> greyback_, and a QImage with devcePixelRatio=2 on a regular QScreen (dpr=1) will have its size halved. so when you say a QImage has devcePixelRatio=2 you're saying it's a high-dpi image that will look huge on a low dpi screen unless you scale it down
<greyback_> dandrader: pretty much
<greyback_> dandrader: note I don't think that use-case you described will happen, as I think qt only looks for an image with devicePixelRatio=2 when DPR is set to 2
<greyback_> and I think the parameter is mostly ignored if DPR=1
<dandrader> oh, this is getting tricky
<ted_> mhall119, Yeah, I can.
<mhall119> thanks
<tsdgeos> Whaat
<tsdgeos> qmluitests has not been running some tests and not complaining
<tsdgeos> booooo
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/788/consoleFull is marked as green
<tsdgeos> but /usr/bin/xvfb-run: 184: /usr/bin/xvfb-run: dbus-launch: not found
<pete-woods1> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.com/Trw7cxiw
<pete-woods1> there's also libqtdbustest (which I wrote, disclaimer, etc)
<greyback_> tsdgeos: think need to ping someone on #ubuntu-ci-eng about that, could be the runner script we have will need to pull that dependency in explicitly (tho xvfb should depend on dbus-x11, no?)
<tsdgeos> greyback_: or actually use dbus-test-runner which we're alredy depending on
<tsdgeos> so we should probably be using it
 * tsdgeos prepares a patch
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yeah, better
<pete-woods1> if all you want is a private dbus instance, all you do is add dbusmock  as a member variable, and you're done
<greyback_> pete-woods1: quit pimping yo sh*t here daug!
<pete-woods1> greyback_: :D
<tsdgeos> ok, so https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use_dbus_test_runner/+merge/257675 worked on my machine, let's see if CI likes it
<om26er> dandrader, Hello!
<dandrader> om26er, hi
<om26er> dandrader, during regression testing unity8 crashes for us while switching an app. Its not reproducible but these logs[1] seem to suggest something to do with libUbuntuGestures. [1] https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/7d668448-edcb-11e4-95a8-fa163e339c81
<dandrader> om26er, no bug report?
<om26er> dandrader, first need to know if those logs are of any use
<dandrader> om26er, the StacktraceTop gives some clues
<om26er> dandrader, ok, I'll report a bug for that now.
<dandrader> om26er, and you can assign me to it directly
<om26er> dandrader, sure
<dandrader> om26er, does the moment where the crash happens involve closing or stopping some app?
<om26er> dandrader, might be, because dialer-app had hanged that time so after apport collected its logs it did vanish
<om26er> and then this crash
<om26er> bug 1449686
<ubot5> bug 1449686 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 crashes while switching from dialer-app" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449686
<dandrader> om26er, so this happens while doing a drag from the right edge?
<om26er> dandrader, yes, the original reporter said "I tried switching the app, right after dial-app freeze"
<dandrader> om26er, is he on IRC?
<om26er> dandrader, no he EOD'd quite a while ago. You can email/comment on the bug if you want to contact him
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-29
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any idea what this is? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1329141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Two underscores in .desktop file name causes assumption that this is an appId and app is rejected." [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> it's still New on our side
<tsdgeos> and marked as lt-blocker
<mzanetti> looking
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know what's Qt's definition of "physical pixel" and "device-independend pixel"?
<mzanetti> dandrader, not sure I get the question
<mzanetti> device-independent pixel = physical pixel * QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO
<dandrader> mzanetti, the actual pixels in a bitmap hold by a QImage, are they physical pixels or device-independent pixels?
<mzanetti> device-independent. however, if you don't export QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO it'll be the same
<mzanetti> on Mir we'll also use GRID_UNIT_PX to modify the value
<greyback> dandrader: you've seen http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/highdpi.html ?
<dandrader> mzanetti, so it doesn't match this definition: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_independent_pixel
<dandrader> greyback, no
<greyback> dandrader: no it doesn't, Qt's interpretation doesn't relate to any physical measurement
<greyback> dandrader: it's really just a scaling factor for the UI
<mzanetti> well, the distribution/device manufacturer needs to relate it to a physical measurement by exporting the correct QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO var
<mzanetti> which are aren't :D
<greyback> exactly
<mzanetti> given that the physical measurement differs quite a lot between our devices
<greyback> we're not guaranteeing that 1GU is 0.5cm or anything like that
<mzanetti> I think we wanted to... but then we decided to change it to be display width / 40
<dandrader> "3840x2160 pixels, resulting in a logical resolution of 192 DPI, whereas older monitors have around 1920x1080 pixels at 96 DPI." <- how can it tell de DPI without know how big (in mm) the display is?
<dandrader> maybe I should check the definition of "logical resolution" ....
<mzanetti> you can't but not sure if you even should
<greyback> dandrader: don't get too bogged down in the terminology, I think it's all a bit messy/inconsistent. We're not reviewing Qt's decision here
<mzanetti> dandrader, when it comes to unity, you should probably just use grid units and that's it
<dandrader> mzanetti, didn't Saviq come up with a solution for this "can't merge new features while vivid is frozen" issue?
<Saviq> dandrader, we did, and then they froze the solution, too ;)
<dandrader> :D
<mzanetti> dandrader, I added a branch that "fixes" the dialer
<dandrader> mzanetti, I saw that and even filled in its description
<mzanetti> right... had to run to a meeting
<seb128> does anyone know what component/sourcecode has the "message" button from the messaging menu?
<seb128> unping
<seb128> just found it
<dandrader> greyback, how do you test the DPR stuff?
<greyback> dandrader: for the qtubuntu stuff, I use mir_proving_server
<greyback> I usually try a simple enough qml file
<greyback> and maybe a qt demo or two
<greyback> note that QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO also works on X11, so you can try those same demos on your desktop and compare
<dandrader> greyback, who uses this DBus window stack from qtmir?
<tsdgeos> hud did
<tsdgeos> i guess noone does now
<greyback> dandrader: hud isn't dead, this it still available
<tsdgeos> it's a long time zombie :D
<dandrader> greyback, what do you mean by "available"? I can get it on the phone?
<tsdgeos> but i guess we should bring it back for the desktop
<tsdgeos> at lesat
<greyback> dandrader: it used to be still running (sdk apps used to need it for something), but I don't see it there any more. libhud2 is being installed still.
<dandrader> greyback, it seems to belong to unity8, not qtmir, what do you think?
<greyback> dandrader: probably
<greyback> dandrader: depends on how we want the desktop to work. Would you like to export a dbus api to allow third party apps to manipulate windows? I'm tempted to
<dandrader> greyback, I don't know. what's the use case?
<greyback> dandrader: third party docks - like AWN or cairo dock
<greyback> autopilot would be interested in that stuff too
<greyback> as would anyone who uses xwininfo/xdotool
<greyback> and using apparmor to police it
<greyback> just a proposition
<dandrader> greyback, but it has the concept of focused window, which qtmir won't know about in the future. that's the biggest push for having it in unity8
<greyback> dandrader: qtmir has to know a bit about focus, to tell the client "your window is focused"
<dandrader> greyback, it gets it from the QQuickItem API of MirSurfaceItem
<dandrader> greyback, namely QQuickItem::activeFocus
<greyback> dandrader: I know
<greyback> so qtmir needs to know that. So qtmir can export that data via dbus
<greyback> I've not decided if that dbus stuff should be in unity8 or not. Having it qtmir means any shell written using it will have the same dbus api
<greyback> perhaps its own library
<dandrader> ok, will leave it alone then :)
<greyback> for now, please do :)
<greyback> let's discuss it at the sprint
 * greyback took a note
<mhall119> tedg: still need that email when you get the chance
<sidi> How can you set breakpoints on Unity's code? I've built it, run it with advanced-debug, but gdb can't put breakpoints on fn names, seems to be attached to compiz.
<sidi> also is there any way to access the Application behind a window? especially, from the DecoratedWindow object? or at least the app's PID without having to go through xdotools?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-30
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 2 days left, do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/suspend_screenshoting/+merge/257119 !
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually flashing my mako now to test
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, SessionGrabber::screenshotGrabbed, don't want ::grabbed?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and re: shared ptr, yeah for the watcher
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think i prefer the extra verbosity there tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah and now I get it I think, the watcher likely registers itself with the future that's on the other thread?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tbh i don't think i need a shared pointer in there
<tsdgeos> i can just use a raw pointer as well
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me just looked at the whole .reset() logic and thought it maybe unnecessarily complex
<tsdgeos> i just did it because the evil unity-api people created noise on my head about how raw pointers are evil
<tsdgeos> let me turn it into a raw pointer
<Saviq> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx, btw, you being in BlueFin it'd make sense to grab someone from design and show them this, ask if maybe they'd like some visual treatment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, noticed a visual issue: splash → screenshot has no transition
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what transition would you like there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we need a fade-in
<tsdgeos> Saviq:  "Yeah, but at least it writes in ~/.cache/*unity8*/, not in ~/.cache/ directly ;)"
<tsdgeos> well the trello card said to write in .cache directly
<tsdgeos> thus is what i did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think the trello card went to such detail :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so: show splash → fade screenshot in → drop splash → fade app in → drop screenshot
<tsdgeos> oh it did
<tsdgeos> "Screenshots should be stored on suspend, removed on user-close, in $cacheDir/app_shots/$app_id.png, and loaded from there by the Shell if app has not drawn to a surface yet."
<tsdgeos> i guess you can argue that $cacheDir should be .cache/unity8
<tsdgeos> tbh i don't care
<tsdgeos> i'm just following wht other places of the code want
<tsdgeos> if you want me to use QStandardDirs
<tsdgeos> i'll do that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just don't want to pollute ~/.cache/*
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/add-qpa-version-depends/+merge/257866
<greyback> looks reasonable, testing..
<dandrader> Saviq, that's new. adding the ppa and doing dist upgrade always worked
<Saviq> <Saviq> dandrader, sure, because dist-upgrade upgrades everything
<Saviq>  dandrader, but if you `apt-get install unity8`, it will only upgrade unity8 and explicit deps
<Saviq> dandrader, without those explicit deps we might end up in a situation where, say, ubuntu-keyboard gets released into distro, but unity8 is held back for whatever reason
<Saviq> and people will dist-upgrade ubuntu-keyboard and find stuff broken
<Saviq> dandrader, so we really need to remember to encode real dependencies between packages
<dandrader> Saviq, and what dependency tree (or mesh) do you suggest?
<Saviq> dandrader, depends on what reality is
<Saviq> dandrader, if qtubuntu breaks unity8, it should say so, same for ubuntu-keyboard, if either unity8 or qtubuntu breaks it, it should have a Breaks
<Saviq> or
<Saviq> if ubuntu-keyboard depends on qtubuntu or unity8 at certain versions
<Saviq> then u-k should have a Depends
<dandrader> Saviq, so you wanna make ubuntu-keyboard depend on unity8?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, but unity8 might Breaks: ubuntu-keyboard (<< foo)
<dandrader> Saviq, unity8 will break the current dialer-app as it will be rotated to landscape and look horrible. should unity8 package also have Breaks: dialer-app << foo?
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm not sure we should go down that road...
<Saviq> dandrader, "look horrible" is ~fine
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm talking about real breakage, like stuff won't boot / work
<Saviq> dandrader, you can fix dialer by rotating to portrait, you can't fix a keyboard that doesn't launch
<dandrader> Saviq, in that case I don't think there's a need to tie unity8 with ubuntu-keyboard
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, I'm not saying there is, I'm just asking to consider it
<Saviq> dandrader, basically what I'm saying is, consider what would be the impact of only intalling ubuntu-keyboard or only unity8, or only qtubuntu, or any two of those
<Saviq> dandrader, and if in some case stuff gets really broken, we need to prevent it from happening
<dandrader> Saviq, but how realistic are those scenarios?
<Saviq> dandrader, quite
<Saviq> dandrader, when publishing stuff from a silo, they land together in proposed
<Saviq> dandrader, then, DEP-8 tests are run on them all
<dandrader> Saviq, what's DEP-8?
<Saviq> dandrader, autopkgtest
<Saviq> dandrader, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<Saviq> dandrader, if one of the DEP-8 tests fails for whatever reason, the rest of the packages will still migrate to the main archive
<Saviq> dandrader, an image can be built in that situation and break people's phones
<Saviq> dandrader, doesn't really matter what the reason might be for the migration to be delayed, it might even just be a test suite taking longer
<Saviq> and appropriate dependencies are the only way to prevent that
<tsdgeos> @unity: what do you guys think about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/add_override/+merge/257865 ?
<sidi> hmkay so, my unity started playing up and crashing on start for no apparent reason (literally I just changed a static string I use for debug). I reverted my change, and it would then refuse to compile because of an alleged missing type in tests/gnome-session-manager.c (which I've obviously never touched). It would compile if I removed the tests/ subdir but immediately crash on launch. --advanced-debug showed various "graceful" shutdowns, sigaborts, si
<sidi> gsegvs, usually when the GMainLoop starts or CompWindow code is touched. Then, I reverted *all* my code back to the original lp branch you guys maintain. I removed my ~/staging dir. I purged /usr/local just in case. I reinstalled compiz and unity from the package manager. I even grepped for "staging" in /usr/bin in case the unity script still refers to something long gone. It still crashes every time i try to log in. What can that be?
<greyback> tsdgeos: a +1 from me. I didn't know clang could do that
<tsdgeos> greyback: yeah it's great, it has some other stuff
<tsdgeos> like turning the correct 0 to nullptr
<tsdgeos> and some other stuff
<greyback> nice
<tsdgeos> but i find the override one to be most usefull really
<tsdgeos> since 0 to nullptr is "mostly" "stylistic"
<tsdgeos> and the override stuff is actually helping if stuff chnges
<dandrader> Saviq, so qtubuntu/shellRotation is backwards compatible
<Saviq> MacSlow, saw my comment on your shellRotation MP?
<MacSlow> Saviq, have not looked at shellRotation today... but will do later today
<Saviq> k
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... that's odd... this missing _ for get_unity_pid() I did fix... I'll sort it out before my EOD
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, I'm not sure https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixruntests/+merge/257745 is right... it means that a failed test will result in FAILURE, not UNSTABLE as today
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it does, yes
<Saviq> and so the job won't even collect the test results
<Saviq> so we basically lose a state, we're only left with SUCCESS and FAILURE
<tsdgeos> that's right
<tsdgeos> didn't realize we were losing test results
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's a bit ugly though, it will help us when things go bad like now where we were not running the dbus-launch tests
<tsdgeos> and it was all green
<tsdgeos> i'm open to another sugestion on how to fix that if you have one
<tsdgeos> or i can try to be smarter and see if it's xvfb-run failing or make failing
<tsdgeos> and then return an error or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to speak with fginther on what's the right approach there
<tsdgeos> not sure how fragile that is
<Saviq> and what can jenkins do for us
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that's where the ~100 new tests come from?
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> we had a dbus-launch'ed tests that just didn't happen
<tsdgeos> switched them to dbus-test-runner
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/test/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, on that note, I just dropped it all in the qmltest refactor...
<tsdgeos> dropped what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, refactored QmlTest.cmake
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so your change from dbus-launch to dbus-test-runner died (but I did make the dbus tests work)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed QStandardPaths stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> mterry_: is there a test we could add for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qmenumodel/nullify-state-variant/+merge/257902 ?
<tsdgeos> larsu: can you quick review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qmenumodel/nullify-state-variant/+merge/257902 ?
<larsu> tsdgeos: done. obivous. thanks.
<larsu> *obvious
<tsdgeos> larsu: thanks :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you have some extra 5 minutes, maybe try https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/cancel-pam-harder/+merge/251174 ?
<mterry_> tsdgeos, sorry, was afk
<tsdgeos> mterry_: no worries, we've already top approved it :D
<mterry_> tsdgeos, yeah ok  :)
<tsdgeos> mterry_: now we need someone to launch it though
<mterry_> tsdgeos, it was a simple fix, barely test worthy
<tsdgeos> mterry_: don't know, sure the fix is obvious, but having a test exercising the function may still be worth in case it breaks somewhere else, but yeah
<tsdgeos> don't worry
<tsdgeos> just get someone to silo it :D
<mterry_> tsdgeos, fair
<mterry_> tsdgeos, the interaction was complicated, I didn't track down the exact repo steps that a test would need
<mterry_> tsdgeos, eh, it will get rolled up in the next qmenumodel release, eh?
<tsdgeos> understand
<mterry_> or do other teams not do release days like unity8?
<tsdgeos> mterry_: i don't think qmenumodel release will happen unless we make it happen D
<tsdgeos> like last release is from 3 months ago
<tsdgeos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/qmenumodel/trunk/changes/116?start_revid=116
<tsdgeos> and it just had 1 change
<mterry_> fair
<tsdgeos> so i think we need to find someone to do it or do it ourselves
<tsdgeos> greyback: dednick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1450377 any idea?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450377 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "can't load app purchase UI without a U1 account" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dednick> tsdgeos: not off-hand. would need to look into it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hehe fun, I managed to suspend browser before it drawn, so I had an appshot of the splash screen ;)
<tsdgeos> lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only issue I can see is activity indicator moving up'n'down between splashscreen and screenshot, but I won't block on that
<tsdgeos> yeah i didn't really love that either, hard to fix though tbh
<tsdgeos> since the activity indicator of the splash can be in various places
<tsdgeos> the other thing about the screenshot is weird
<Saviq> well, we tell it where to be, so in theory we could tell it over splash screen too
<tsdgeos> since  property bool needToTakeScreenshot: has  sessionContainer.surface && d.surfaceInitialized
<Saviq> s/splash screen/screenshot/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, could it be that surface was initialized but not drawn to?
<tsdgeos> may be, not really deep on qtmir's knowledge at that level tbh
<Saviq> greyback, ↑?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we'll later need to tweak it so that if splash screen is shown at all (well, it will always be shown, right?) it will be shown for at least 200ms or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because now the splash screen shows but is covered by screenshot before it reaches the screen
<Saviq> but again, not a blocker
<tsdgeos> makes sense
 * greyback back, was chatting
<greyback> Saviq: tsdgeos: surface (i.e. the mirsurfaceitem) will only appear in qml when it has the first frame drawn
<Saviq> wierd
<greyback> but it may be that the first frame mir gives us is not the frame the app drew
<greyback> that is a theory I have had for while now
<greyback> so I think there's a delaying timer before we hide the screenshot/splashscreen
<mhall119> Saviq: mzanetti: can one of you help answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/615917/unity8-development-install-troubleshooting/616561#616561
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-01
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, this should prevent me sleeping in again :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/stop-orphaned-apps
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: were are you? patty wants to talk to us
<mzanetti> in a meeting with James atm
<tsdgeos> ok, no worries
<dandrader> greyback, so how do I test the qtmir+qtubuntu dpr changes again? I've to do it in a separate computer running a mir session, right?
<greyback> dandrader: I've not addressed your qtmir comments fully yet
<dandrader> greyback, but they're minor stuff, shouldn't have much impact
<greyback> sure, but am being careful :)
<dandrader> greyback, ok, will test on tuesday then
<greyback> should be ready by then, yeah. I'll attach steps on how to test to the MR
<dandrader> greyback, and when attaching the steps, keep in mind that I'm a newbie when it comes to running mir on the desktop :)
<greyback> dandrader: will do
<tsdgeos> dednick: do you have the branch that you said fix the autopilot tests at hand?
<dednick> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/fix-maximumWaitBufferInterval
<tsdgeos> dednick: how do i run tests in there?
<dednick> tsdgeos: you would need to install it on device.
<dednick> and run tests on unity8
<tsdgeos> dednick: in ubuntu-settings-components
<tsdgeos> dednick: it has tests
<tsdgeos> but neither make check nor make test will give me something
<tsdgeos> ah, theres a runtests.sh
<dednick> tsdgeos: make qmltests
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> I have a question regarding the Messaging Menu
<Encrypt> There's still something I don't get...
<Encrypt> So, I did a MessagingMenu object and created a GMainLoop
<Encrypt> The MessagingMenu object is instanciated before launching the GMainLoop
<Encrypt> I have a problem with GTK now: the developpers of the project used gtk_main_iter to do a GMainLoop iteration when clicking on a button
<Encrypt> So, my question is: Is there any way to use a kind of iteration for the Messaging Menu to run?
<Encrypt> The big problem is that there is almost no doc on the internet explaining how this works
<Encrypt> So, I'm trying stuff and failing every time...
<Saviq> mzanetti, note that "post-stop" doesn't happen on restart or respawn, so this won't fix "orphaned on crash"
<mzanetti> Saviq, hmm... it did in my testing
<mzanetti> (pkill unity8)
<mzanetti> will test more... actually have this running on my phone now...
<greyback_> dandrader: hey, I'd like your opinion on this please: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/qmirserver-hides-mirserver/+merge/258038
<greyback_> dandrader: no urgency
<Saviq> mzanetti, try a "pkill -9"
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback_> dandrader: I would like a second pair of eyes on the design, I'm not totally happy with it
<Saviq> mzanetti, a pkill means retcode 0
<Saviq> mzanetti, which means the job stops
<Saviq> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#respawn
<Saviq> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#post-stop
<dandrader> greyback_, ok, added to my todo list
<greyback_> thank you
<dandrader> greyback_, on a different subject: Application.suspended boolean property or Application.suspend() + Application.resume() functions?
<greyback_> dandrader: I went for the functions & a readonly property, as not every process can be suspended (so suspend() would return false)
<dandrader> greyback_, by read only property you mean the state property, right?
<greyback_> dandrader: yep
<mzanetti> Saviq, hmm... from that doc you linked: With this stanza, whenever the main script/exec exits, without the goal of the job having been changed to stop, the job will be started again. This includes running pre-start, post-start and post-stop.
<mzanetti> Saviq, also pkill -9 seems to get apps cleaned up
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, my experience must be wrong then
 * mzanetti usually rather doubts docs than Saviq's experience
<mzanetti> I'll watch this for a while
<mzanetti> so far seems to work
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-02
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: test for https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/mmbCycleWindows/+merge/292441 ?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, oh yeah, will add :)
<Trevinho> ltinkl: hey,  I checked the problem with the screensaver API...  Actually it wasn't an unity issue,  but an unity-settings-daemon...  It in fact implements the protocol,  but not completely. That's why I didn't implement that inside unity7 at the time...
<Trevinho> mzanetti_: FYI... too
<Trevinho> I'll fix that anyway
<ltinkl> Trevinho, thanks for checking, would be great to have it!
<Trevinho> ltinkl: yeah, sure... I want to watch netflix without having to press any key as well :)
<mhall119> olli_: kgunn: ping, do you two want to be part of the Ubuntu Personal convergence Q&A, and if so are you both available at 1900 UTC on Wednesday?
<kgunn> mhall119: aren't we doing that as part of the kickoff tomorrow?
<olli_> kgunn, the kick-off is read only
<olli_> i.e. you only read your slides
 * kgunn prefers the read-only method :)
<kgunn> mhall119: sure
<kgunn> probably be good to have Saviq and bregma there too if they're available
 * kgunn foresees a ton of "i want to hack libertine so i can..."
<olli_> mhall119, I don't think I am available
<mhall119> kgunn: Saviq is already on the list, along with will
<kgunn> great
<mhall119> bregma has his own session on libertine/puritine
<mhall119> on tuesday
<mhall119> so you can always tell people to go back and watch it :)
<mhall119> olli_: do you want to be on the Q&A? If so, we can find another day/time for it
<olli_> I am traveling so I don't think we should schedule around me
<olli_> mhall119, unless you suggest I should be there
<mhall119> dpm wanted to have you there
<mhall119> I think so you can confirm some of the higher-level roadmaps and commitments
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-03
<bschaefer> hello, so trying to get the osk (maliit) to work on unity8 desktop. Though its not wanting to work
<bschaefer> i've moved the maliit upstart script and confirmed the maliit server is working
<bschaefer> the maliit framework script that set the profile (QT_IM_MOD=maliitphablet) wasnt being ran since its in /etc/profile.d
<bschaefer> and depends on the XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP, so I've manually set them in the pre script for unity8
<bschaefer> but still no osk :(
<greyback> bschaefer: I believe we have logic in unity8 to hide the OSK is a physical keyboard is attached
<greyback> s/is/if/
<bschaefer> greyback, well i was looking for it and it just seems inputMethod.enabled
<bschaefer> if thats true (though i didnt look *to* deep)
<bschaefer> greyback, when i start up the maliit server it gives me:
<bschaefer> WARNING: void MIMPluginManagerPrivate::_q_setActiveSubView(const QString&, Maliit::HandlerState) "libubuntu-keyboard-plugin.so" "en" is not enabled
<bschaefer> greyback, which is what im thinking the issue could be...
<bschaefer> greyback, i also cheated a little bit and forced true for osk enabled
<bschaefer> (since you have that for autopilot tests)
<greyback> bschaefer: ok, yeah that error looks suspect
<bschaefer> greyback, yup... soo now just to track down who really enables that soo have to dig through my phones upstart and startup files :)
<bschaefer> greyback, also for a11y support... it might be wise to have an options to enable/disable OSK in the system settings
<bschaefer> vs physical keyboard or none
<greyback> bschaefer: indeed
<bschaefer> (though that would require either maliit server always running just in case or start it up when the setting is selected but considering the QT_IM_MODS only get set up startup)
<bschaefer> make that a bit annoying though im sure theres a way :)
 * bschaefer join #webeleraningshit
<bschaefer> opps
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-04
<Zic> hi, I read that, in Unity 8, the devteam will port "QML to C++", but can you explain a little bit: AFAIK, QML is just for the UI part, and C++ was used for "logic/core" code in all Unity 8 apps
<Zic> so, it's just "porting" the UI/QML part directly to C++?
<Saviq> Zic, not sure where you've read that, but the plan is basically to port some heavier QML components to C++ for performance reasons
<Zic> Saviq: on the developers blog :)
<Zic> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/03/23/ride-us-road-ui-toolkit-20/
<Saviq> Zic, so that's about the SDK, but yes, the principle is the same - and they've already been doing that for a few components
<mterry_> mzanetti, I was just using authenticator on a newly flashed phone.  Went to the camera bit, and when I clicked "Allow" on the trust dialog for the camera, my phone rebooted...  :-/
<mterry_> mzanetti, probably not authenticators fault though
<mzanetti> oh wow :D
<mzanetti> that sounds like it smashed the android side of things
<mterry_> mzanetti, oooh, it seems repeatable?
<mterry_> this is on arale
<mzanetti> mterry_, you want to track down someone in #phablet I think
<mterry_> k
<mzanetti> mterry_, fwiw, all authenticator does is to use a "Camera {}" element and a VideoOutput {} for it. not even taking pictures or anything
<mzanetti> just displaying it
<Zic> Saviq: thanks for your answer :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: more stuff to fix https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/uitkPageHeader/+merge/293608/comments/753501
<cimi> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> cimi: sorry found another thing ^_^
<tsdgeos> cimi: while fixing it, could you also add a space to "contents:Item {"
<tsdgeos> cimi: you need to merge & fix the card creator tests from https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card-social/+merge/289663
<tsdgeos> cimi: ideally "now"
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, can you do that fix? it's under QA now but needed rebuilding due to recent unity8 landing... and now it fails, need to sort to out to unblock qa
<cimi> pstolowski, tsdgeos literally just pushed now
<cimi> pstolowski, tsdgeos just testCardCreator was failing?
<Saviq> pstolowski, there's another unity8 landing under QA right now
<pstolowski> oh
<cimi> tsdgeos, on https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/uitkPageHeader/+merge/293608/comments/753507 what should have the focus?
<cimi> tsdgeos, for me the behavior is correct :))
<tsdgeos> it is not
<tsdgeos> it's basically the same as when you press on a result
<cimi> tsdgeos, imagine you type something to search, then you click on filters, you reclick and you go back where you left
<tsdgeos> cimi: you reclick where?
<cimi> tsdgeos, no because I closed the filters popup
<cimi> tsdgeos, I get the departments navigation back
<tsdgeos> why should you?
<tsdgeos> i mean it's not like you cancelled or anything
<cimi> tsdgeos, have a look, to me it feels "let's go back where it started"
<cimi> tsdgeos, mail
<Saviq> pstolowski, sorry about that... apparently people don't care about social things - they do about WiDi, though....
<tsdgeos> cimi: that just works because you clicked again on the "filters" icon
<tsdgeos> and in your mind you closed them
<tsdgeos> cimi: now click down of the filters popup
<cimi> tsdgeos, but even if I press elsewhere in my mind I closed them
<cimi> no?
<tsdgeos> cimi: of course you did, why do departments show again?
<cimi> tsdgeos, in the last one I just sent, you expect *everything* to close?
<cimi> tsdgeos, basically go back to beginning instead showing departments?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i expect it to behave like it does without your branch
<tsdgeos> we're swapping one component for another
<tsdgeos> not changign the behaviour
<cimi> tsdgeos, I agree on that - I was just wondering if this new "unwanted" behavior was more correct
<tsdgeos> cimi: since we disagree on wheter it's beter or not i guess you'll have to invoke Patricia :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: honestly the important part on that silo is not social cards but "qml preview models are much more awesome now"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and i'm pretty sure all our users would appreciate that
<tsdgeos> not the handful of ones we actually are giving WiDi to
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pstolowski, we're gonna land at least one more silo for unity8 OTA11, so not all is lost
<Saviq> assuming there's no strings in 71
<tsdgeos> think not
 * tsdgeos demands independence :D
<tsdgeos> now seriously, a separate package for the dash may actually make the landigns easier?
<pstolowski> Saviq, nope, no strings. yes, we need to land this... a couple of fixes there too, plus some improvements PM wanted
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not impossbile
<tsdgeos> i guess there's some stuff we share thought
<tsdgeos> -t
<tsdgeos> like qml/Components
<tsdgeos> so not trivial either
<om26er> morphis, Hi!
<zzarr> hello! where are the log files for unity8 stored?
<zzarr> apps crash when I launch them
<om26er> Saviq, around ?
<om26er> Saviq, unity8 session does not start after latest updates from the overlay ppa
<mterry_> josharenson, I saw the slim greeter branch got a code update -- is that ready for a re-look?
<josharenson> mterry_: no, just keeping it current. There is a vterm issue with mir that I thought was resolved in 0.23, but its not
<mterry_> gotcha
<josharenson> mterry_: Its regressed, won't run under mir at all now
<mterry_> :(
 * josharenson is frustrated
 * mterry_ gives josharenson a shoulder rub
<josharenson> haha
 * josharenson feels marginally better
<mterry_> :)
<Saviq> mterry_, we were discussing with josharenson it might be time for you to actually flip ownership of those as he's getting further and further away from it
<Saviq> wdyt?
<josharenson> mterry_: also robert looked at the lightdm patch I pushed to fix xmir, and it might not be necessary anymore, but I can't test it until mir works
<mterry_> Saviq, uh sure?  I'd have to get up to speed again, but ok
<Saviq> mterry_, I just feel you know more of the road ahead by now so can make more informed calls
<Saviq> your guys' call
<Saviq> I can see us pushing for landing this after OTA11 is cut
<mterry_> Saviq, yeah makes sense.  I bet josharenson is tired of greeter by now too.  :)  josharenson, we can just trade off each year until it lands in 2020
<Saviq> :D
<josharenson> Saviq: I want to be able to land the branches I have now, but I need mir help
<josharenson> mterry_: haha
<Saviq> josharenson, do you have a PoC in Mir team or need some help getting their hands on?
<josharenson> Saviq: RAOF pointed me to the fix the other day, but it didn't work for me
<Saviq> josharenson, suppose he should be around soon?
<josharenson> Saviq: yeah, I'll try and ping him in an hour or two
<Saviq> but then you're closing in to your EOD
<josharenson> Saviq: meh
<josharenson> good excuse to not go to the gym today
<RAOF> josharenson: That ‘use /dev/tty0’ patch didn't fix your problem? Yay (:
<RAOF> :(
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-05
<josharenson> RAOF: yeah, still the same issue :-/
<RAOF> Disappointing ;(
<josharenson> RAOF: Any more ideas? I'm checking lightdm stuff, but this issue is a regression as it was working fine before
<RAOF> The error is failing to acquire VT, isn't it.
<josharenson> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> I don't suppose you know at what revision it stopped working?
<RAOF> josharenson: Could you give me the full error output, again?
<RAOF> I should just check that what I think is the problem is indeed happening :)
<josharenson> RAOF: this is from mir-greeter.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16228851/
<RAOF> Hm. I think I'll instrument that failure path a bit more; how much handholding do you need to try a new build of Mir? :)
<josharenson> RAOF: I had no issues getting 0.23 built and installed
<RAOF> Ok. I'll point you at a branch that should fail more verbosely for you.
<josharenson> RAOF: cool, thanks
<RAOF> josharenson: lp:~raof/mir/verbose-error-for-vt-finding
<josharenson> RAOF:  building now
<RAOF> josharenson: Feel free to ping me with the (hopefully verbose) exception message once you're done :)
<Saviq> gaah we really need to fix the flaky wizard tests :[
<tsdgeos> they are fixed, no?
<tsdgeos> oh no
<tsdgeos> i thought there was a branch that fixed them
<tsdgeos> but there's no such branch anymore so it's been merged already
<Saviq> yeah apparently not fixeded enough
<Saviq> pstolowski, FYI I've put 71 back in Lander: ACK, we've restarted a single unity8 failure, hopefully will be back in testing later today
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, awesome; no need to rebuild after silo 69 lands?
<Saviq> pstolowski, it landed last night, I rebuilt and everything
<pstolowski> Saviq, thanks.. and a unity-scopes-shell change just landed in silo 56, so going to rebuilt it in silo 71
<Saviq> pstolowski, d'oh, that silo's out of luck...
<pstolowski> :(
<Saviq> I mean with all the things that get in before it
<pstolowski> Saviq, is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-071/excuses.html a flaky test again?
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's yesterday's run
<pstolowski> ah sorry
<Saviq> pstolowski, nw, it's running right now - should update soon
<Saviq> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity8
<Saviq> first one at the top
<pstolowski> k
<Saviq> pstolowski, that said, it is a flaky test - one that we've thought we've fixed, but obviously we've not
<om26er> Saviq, around ?
<Saviq> om26er, wassup?
<om26er> Saviq, with yesterday's update unity8 session does not start, just blank screen
<om26er> using the overlay ppa on the desktop
<om26er> I wanted to try the dynamic gdu thing and the session never started after update
<Saviq> om26er, known, fix in silo
<om26er> Saviq, which silo ? I can test
<Saviq> om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1370
<om26er> Saviq, sounds fine to me, I can add a skipIf decorator for that
<om26er> oops sorry, wrong tab
<Saviq> :)
<om26er> Saviq, I tried it but things look quite small on a 14" 1080p screen. http://i.imgur.com/wGygHxU.png -- hope that's not expected ?
<Saviq> om26er, expected, yes, we'll add custom scales for displays soon
<Saviq> om26er, we're assuming 8 px for grid unit on external screen for now
<om26er> Saviq, aaha, so you will have to make that dynamic based on resolution to size ratio ?
<om26er> btw for me GRID_UNIT_PX=12 felt acceptable
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, DPI or so - and users preference of course
<Saviq> om26er, is that your only screen btw?
<om26er> Saviq, yes, that' my laptop' main screen
<Saviq> om26er, I *think* that should still respect GRID_UNIT_PX then... greyback ↑?
<om26er> Saviq, yes, I did change that to 12 and it worked.
<om26er> but I am more for the dynamic thing :)
<Saviq> om26er, oh sure, next step ;)
<om26er> Saviq, exciting times
<Saviq> om26er, you called it
<om26er> oSoMoN, web browser fonts looks pixelated since the latest unity8 dgu landings, is that known ?
<Saviq> om26er, there's an oxide landing incoming https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1340
<om26er> Saviq, thanks will give that a try. On another note, the chevrons in list items of the system-settings apps look abnormally big.
<Saviq> om26er, that could be bug #1421293
<ubot5> bug 1421293 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icon width is inconsistent when height is specified" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421293
<Saviq> or alternatively a separate bug altogether
<om26er> Saviq, that one sounds related, will add a comment with the screenshot there first.
<Saviq> om26er, actually no - that one is fix released, so might be a USS issue after all
<om26er> :D
<om26er> Saviq, btw the oxide silo only contains package for vivid
<Saviq> om26er, right, oSoMoN do you know if https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1340 will get a xenial build, too?
<oSoMoN> Saviq, it should. dbarth, can we add a xenial build to silo 76 ?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, dbarth not here...
<oSoMoN> Saviq, right, bank holiday in France, I forgot
<oSoMoN> Saviq, lemme check if there’s a build ready that we can copy to the ppa
<oSoMoN> s/ppa/silo/
<oSoMoN> Saviq, I don’t have a build handy but I’ve asked Chris on #oxide
<oSoMoN> he probably has a source package ready
<Saviq> oSoMoN, ack, thanks, om26er ↑
<mterry_> mzanetti, did you write BlurLayer?
<mterry_> (the component used in the DesktopSpread to provide blur)
<mterry_> I'm using it and just get black.  I'm trying to debug why but am not very familiar with ShaderEffect
<mterry_> How would I tell if caps lock is on inside u8?
<Saviq> mterry_, you don't ;P
<Saviq> but for real, there's a Mir bug somewhere about the LED not being on
<mterry_> Saviq, hrm...  OK.  New greeter designs ask for the password field to have a caps lock indicator.  It's not clear to me how to implement that yet
<Saviq> mterry_, oh you mean for the *client* to know when caps lock is on... can't see Qt exposing such information
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-06
<JanC> Saviq: based on several StackExchange questions & answers it isn't available in Qt and they tell you to use a native platform solution; sounds like a thing they should fix in Qt really...
#ubuntu-unity 2017-05-01
<Adhikarin> I don't want ubuntu to leave Unity, Are there some forum or place for tu vote or say to Mark Shutteleworth don't to leave Unity
<Adhikarin> Congratulations to the developers, they have done a great job with Unity.
<Adhikarin> Ciao !
<Adhikarin> quit
<lpotter> I dont think Canonical is a democracy...
#ubuntu-unity 2017-05-03
<azsd> GIVE ME DOWNLOAD
